# Transcendence Now - M&M Game [Resumed!]



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Three months have gone by rather fast.  It's been a while since you've connected with society, but soon you'll be out.  They say you're the second wave of a new generation of humanity, and it's hard not to believe that you are indeed, different.  At the very least, you're not the same person you were before then.

Maybe you were desparate and in a tough spot, maybe lady luck just didn't smile upon you when you needed it.  But three months ago when everything looked bleak you were visited by a two members of a private organization, and told you that you had some qualities which interested them.  Maybe you were a talented athlete, or a genius in some field, or maybe you just had that drive or inner strength that could hardly be quantified, they didn't tell you what it was they were looking for and didn't give you time to ask.

They introduced themselves, the woman who drew all eyes and attention to her as Angel, and the well-dressed man with blue hair as Bastien.  They made an offer, if you took it, the next three months of your life you would spend in a facility, undergoing the 'Transcendental Human Project'.  In return you would become something remarkable-a transhuman, like them, given the power to take control of your life, and furthermore hinting that you could influence others, if you so chose.

The project was in the early phases, out of the first seven subjects only five survived, and you would be one of 25 being treated, now that they have fixed the process.  They guaranteed your safety, and your freedom-after the three months you would be set loose, without any compensation expected.  After all this was said, the man snapped his fingers and vanished, appearing in a different spot in the room and then re-appearing before repeating the trick a half-dozen more times.  They then waited and made the offer again.

Three months, white walls, shelter, and food.  No outside contact except via letters.  In exchange, Transcendence.

For reasons of your own you took the offer, and now, in the last week of the phase you are indeed different.  What will you do?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

*Transcendence Now* is a PL 6, 2nd Edition Mutants and Masterminds game.  The relative power level will remain low at the beginning, but advancement will come fairly fast, at least 5 PP per 'issue' (thread).  Recruitment is not first come, first serve, and to be honest I will be biased in favor of players from Generation Legacy, simply because I already know that they're good roleplayers and can post reliably.  Still, I'll pick 5-6 of the concepts which I feel are the most compatible with the game/each other.

I'm looking to run a game where 'supers' are very rare, your character will be one of the first 30 supers.  There were 5 original ones, 25 which you'll be a part of, and 125 which are in the process of being transformed, since the results of your treatment were positive.  I'm not looking for over the top, four color type characters so much as somewhat realistic ones, and together we'll be exploring a story about a world where super powers are just being introduced.  

(_Edit-_The first issue or two will most likely not be very combat deadly for characters, meaning you don't have to be optimized 100% attack and defense bonus wise, that said, there would be basic self-defense and such courses offered at the facility but most likely not enough to get past a +3 - +4 bonus. I'm going to try to set it up so there's reasonable in-game downtime between issues, so that plausible PP investments can be made.)

Preferably, I'd like to run a post-a-day or at least a post every two days game if I can find enough willing people who can meet that requirement.  If you can't post for any reason, it'll be fine as long as you can give a heads up or at least a decent excuse.  My own PbP game track record is somewhat dubious, but its been a long while since I've run anything and I believe I have the time and stamina to run a successful one now.

For recruitment, I'd like a short backstory/description of your character concept (doesn't have to be anything extensive), the powers your character would have currently and those they might develope in the future.  If you'd like, you can post a link to another PbP game you'd be a part of so I can get a feel for your style.

If enough interest is gathered, I'll judge character concepts either Saturday or Sunday and tell which players are in or not, then give another three or four days (as needed) to work out the mechanics of the characters before starting the game.

Questions? 

_Edit-Edited first post for spelling errors/strange grammar, shows me I shouldn't do something in a rush.  Edited this post to clarify that this is a 2e M&M game._


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

M&M 2ed?

It seems obvious, I know, but I have to be sure before I put together a pitch. 

The game concept makes me salivate. I shall try EXTER hard!


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh god count me interested.  It'll take me a bit to come up with a new hero (since none of mine so far are anything but technology oriented), but I can post daily (or more!) since school lets out tomorrow, and I've been dying to get into a Supers game.

Are there any limits on powers?  And like the guy asked before me, you're using 2e?

I might go with a pretty straight-forward elemental flavoured 'blaster' sort of character, or maybe something a bit more subtle.  Not really sure yet!


Hm.  Would a shadow-control flavoured character be appropriate?  I'm not entirely sure of the extent of the experiment/procedure's abilities.  Otherwise, I think an ice-control sort of character might be fun, too.  I know they're a bit on the flashy side, but... well, I guess that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2006)

It is 2ed.  I'll repost Jester over here from the other thread to get the ball rolling now that we have a home.  

Makenzie Wolf

History:  Makenzie was born into a travelling circus family of acrobats that worked the east cost, spending the majority of its time in the North East.  The girl was a natural acrobat, like the rest of her family, she was an incredibly dexteruous acrobat capable of completing death defying stunts on a tight rope or trapezee.  The girl enjoyed the rush of excitement and the twinge of fear from the crowd that she got while performing.  The girl even managed a few tricks that her parent's hadn't considered, with her incredible hand eye coordination and balance, the girl was able to send throwing discs into the bullseye's of distant targets in the midst of her mid-air acrobatics.

Makenzie was making a bit of a name for herself with her throwing disc tricks, in one of her stunts she made 7 rotations throw the air as she was being passed from her brother to her father, and she sent a veritable storm of her thowing discs, into the dead center's  of 12 targets arranged in a circle around her, and the crowd ate it up.  One person in the crowd saw a lot of potential in the girl, and in her whole family, wanting them to pull off a museum heist for him and his gang.  The Wolfs refused since the circus was leaving town anyway they didn't think it would spell any trouble for them.  They were wrong.  On opening night in New York, the Trapezee and safety net both were frayed sending the family to their death's except for Makenzie who had her throwing discs, wire, and a few extra seconds to react and put them together.

Makenzie was in the hospital for a month not expected to walk let alone ever be able to perform her acrobatic feats again.  Her family was gone, she'd never walk again, and she wanted revenge.  Thats when the program came to her, they offered her the ability to walk again, to be able to heal from almost any wound, and she gladly accepted the offer, thinking the ability to heal from anything would help her deal with T. Carter and his gang.

Makenzie is based off of Nightwing, and she is pretty much a female version of him.  She wants revenge, but legal revenge.  Think Batman methodology, scare your opponent into giving it up themself.
[sblock=Stats]
*PL: 6 (90pp)* 

*Abilities:* STR: 10 (+0) DEX: 18 (+4) CON: 12 (+1) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 12 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2) 
*Skills: *Acrobatics 11(+15), Bluff 4(+6/+10),  Diplomacy 4(+6/+10), Escape Artist 1(+5), Knowledge: Streetwise 6(+6),  Notice 8(+10), Sense Motive 10(+12), Sleight of Hand 1(+5), Stealth 7(+11)
*Feats:* Accurate Attack, Acrobatic Bluff, Attractive (1), Defensive Roll (2), Dodge Focus (2), Evasion (2), Equipment (4), Fast Acrobatic Feint*,  Skill Mastery (1) [Acrobatics, Notice, Sense Motive, Stealth], Sneak Attack (1), Uncanny Dodge [Hearing]

*This feat allows Jester to make an acrobatic feint check as a move action without the usual -5 penalty.

*Powers:*
Healing 3 (PF: Triggered by Injured; 7pp)

*Equipment: (20/20 EP)*
Costume (Protection 1[Subtle]) [2ep]
Mask (Commlink, Darkvision) [3ep]
Throwing Discs (Blast 2[Autofire 3, Improved Crit.(19-20)], Mighty) [11ep]
-AP: Snare Discs (Snare 4[Improved Crit.(19-20), Reversible, Tether]) [1ep]
-AP: Staff (Strike 2[Extended Reach, Improved Trip, Leaping 1, Mighty, Subtle]) [1ep]
-AP: Swing Lines (Swinging, Speed 2) [1ep]

*Combat:* Attack +8;  Defense 18 (Uncanny Dodge, 13 flat-footed); Init +4 
*Saves:* Toughness +4 (2 flat-footed), Fortitude +3(2), Reflex +6(2), Will +6(5) 

Abilities 16 + Skills 13 (52 Ranks) + Feats 17 + Powers 7 + Combat 28 + Saves 9 = 90pp

:!: Although Intially fairly low level, Jester's regen will quickly ramp up to respectable levels.
:!: Tactics: Jester is a born acrobat from a family of acrobats, to her fluid grace and tumbling are like breathing is to others.  With Acrobatic bluff, Improved Acrobatic Trick, and skill mastery of Acrobatics, Jester will be feinting her opponents right and left leaving them wide open for her sneak attacks, which is about the only way for her to reach her caps.  She'll generally take a move action to bluff(with 25 result) and then use her standard action to attack with her staff or throwing discs.[/sblock]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 9, 2006)

*Kyle Graham*

Background/History: Kyle Graham was a normal guy who liked to tinker with cars and computers, working two part time jobs to get enough money to go to college full time.  Then came the offer to participate in the 'project'. Turned out that something in his family genetics had left him with 'exceptional potential' and as a result he was offered a positon on the project and in return his finacial needs for school would be paid to whatever level he wished to pursue.

Visions of a masters in Engineering in mind, Kyle took the offer and submitted to the program.
Needless to say, he was more than a little suprised when the result of the program was that his body had assumed the properties of liquid metal analogue.  Recovering from the shock of his transformation he discovered certain benefits, like being able to see all around him and being able to stretch/slip into any crevice.

OOC: I'm still working on the stats.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Sollir,

I'm going to work out a concept around the erratic genius theme I floated over in the Generation Legacy thread. Here's the present concept, subject to future revision and in a semi-IC context.

[sblock]Josh was a genius from birth, so far as he or anyone else can tell. Talent like his must be born. No amount of teaching would grant his innate understanding of music. He showed interest before he could walk and was in violin and piano lessons by the time he turned four. Josh excelled from the first time he touched an instrument. Within a year his parents packed him off to a conservatory in Britain that rarely had a student body of more than sixty and specialized in the training of the extremely gifted. 

As Josh was born into affluence and his parents took little interest in his day-to-day raising, he had little difficulty adjusting to the conservatory. He thrived under the high pressure and high expectations and leaped far beyond even his elite peers over the next several years. By age ten he'd performed with the orchestra for royalty and begun building a reputation as a soloist on violin and piano alike. Critics praised his intensity and energyon top of his skill.

But as Josh's solo career took off he took less and less interest in his inferiors in talent among the orchestra and finally came to dislike playing among large groups of other musicians entirely. They drowned out his own work with their plodding. They were technically proficient, Josh supposed, but had nothing on him. By fifteen he'd convinced his parents that he needed an agent, who promptly got him regular bookings as a solo performer. 

Josh's solo career took off and he spent most holidays away from the school showing off his talents to increasingly appreciative audiences. His time at school became more of a chore and he started frequently skipping classes to practice alone. At sixteen, he left the school without graduating, convinced it no longer had anything to teach him. He started performing full time and lived out of a series of hotel rooms and suitcases.

Up into his twenties, Josh performed and recorded steadily and thrived on the appreciation of the crowd. He made a prosperous, comfortable living for himself and enjoyed collecting his own press clippings as much as his royalty checks. But it all slowly turned from virtuoso performances where he sweated profusely and left the state exhausted to simple competence, to finally the point where he could count heads in the audience while playing. The quality of his performance didn't change, but it was all so easy that he felt like he wasn't doing anything. Composing his own pieces didn't help. Nor did switching from violin to piano and back. He could do it all in his sleep.

Josh became increasingly tempermental, losing much of his old interest in performing. He missed engagements, showed up late, occasionally drunk. He built up a new reputation as a rock star violinist, though he never reached the excesses of drugs or sex worthy of the label.  His career continued to climb, but Josh lost interest. A lifetime of frenetic energy poured into performance, he felt spent. All of the accolades sounded the same. When he was twenty-three, Josh declared his intention to cut back and focus more on recording than live performances. He released two compilations of original works to good sales, but soon abandoned plans for more and went into semi-seclusion.

Josh played every day, but only for himself. He thought about taking a job teaching at a conservatory or pursuing further education. He read and tried to teach himself languages. But he continued to drift. New compositions couldn't meet his standards and he could find nothing else to distract him. Collaboration was impossible; Josh hadn't worked with another musician in almost a decade.

Then he met Bastien and Angel.

"So you don't want me to perform. You don't want anything to do with music. You don't want to write a book or do an interview."

He reached the peak of human achievement, and reached it early, they told him. Josh couldn't disagree. He hadn't heard another musician in his league since he was eighteen. But he could go further, he could become transhuman, posthuman. Then they proved it. A new start, another place to excell. Josh could hardly pass it up.

*Powers* 

I see Josh as a developing telekinetic/telepath with the focus on the TK. The telepathy would almost surely be subtle. I'd buy up the TK suite as the first priority in powers, a force field for defense, with telepathy coming later and depending on how the math works out.

*Personality*

Josh probably looks damned radioactive judging from his background, but I see the transformation as having a very positive effect on his outlook. He's very competitive, but just being powered gives him a permanent edge over most of humanity so he feels fairly secure. Likewise he's very much in the learning phase, so his obsessive drive to meet his own rather high expectations is keeping his ego well in check. It's also pretty much impossible to have a natural talent for powers, so he would be starting at the same level as everyone else even in his own mind. He's not in the process of burning out or feeling like his life's work is over anymore. So it works out to more driven, eccentric, and a bit obsessive than arrogant, abrupt, . He'd be well-disposed towards other transhumans, especially given their rarity. The goal is that he's about average in his likeability.[/sblock]

I'll gladly take suggestions and criticism. I especially have only a vague idea of how musical education for the extremely gifted works out. 

EDIT: Tentative stats, again always welcoming feedback.
EDIT2: Realized that he couldn't use a computer and has a lot of combat skill for a guy who went to music school. Took a point out of attack bonus and tossed it into skills and the selective feat on the force field.

[sblock]JOSHUA LUCAS TREVIN
PL: 6  (90 pp)

ABILITIES:   STR: 10 (0)  DEX: 16 (+3)   CON: 10 (0)   INT: 16 (+3)   WIS: 14 (+2)   CHA: 8 (-1)

SKILLS:  Bluff  (-1), Computers 4 (+7), Concentration 11 (+13), Diplomacy  (-1), Disguise  (-1), Escape Artist  (+3), Gather Info  (-1), Handle Animal  (-1), Intimidate  (-1), Art 5 (+8), Notice 7 (+9), Keyboards 11 (+10), String Instruments 11 (+10), Search  (+3), Sense Motive  (+2), Stealth  (+3), Survival  (+2) 

FEATS:  Benefit (1), Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (1), Dodge Focus (2) 

POWERS:  *Telekinesis [6] - DC:21:tough, Damaging [6], Perception [6], Precise [1], *Force Field [6], Subtle [2], Selective [1], 

COMBAT:  Attack 2  [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]   Defense 16 (12 flat-footed)   Init  3

SAVES:  Toughness 6 (6 flat-footed)  Fortitude 3  Reflex 6  Will 8

DRAWBACKS:  

Abilities 14  +  Skills 13 (52 ranks)  +  Feats 5  +  Powers 34  +  Combat 12  +  Saves 12  –  Drawbacks 0 = 90 / 90


Explanation of Stats

Benefit: personal fortune from a career performing and recording classical music.

Skill Mastery: Concentration, Knowledge (art), Perform (keyboards), Perform (stringed instruments)

All powers are psionic.[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (Jun 9, 2006)

Sollir, are you going to be using the wealth rules?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm liking the look of this, and am willing to give it a shot.  Here's a concept I've been sitting on for a while, I won't bother fussing over the crunch aspect of the character unless he's given the thumbs up.

[sblock=Background]Lukas Clausewtiz is a statuesque and charismatic man of Prussian ancestry. His family, originally of a military slant, gradually moved over to economics without losing the discipline and efficiency they possessed in their military traditions. Today the family runs a large corporate conglomerate that rivals the largest of Europe.

Lukas was hardly the eldest sibling, however, and held no hopes for inheriting anything of particularly significant value, so he was never able to maintain an interest in economics. He turned instead to the study of history (and to a lesser extent the occult) out of interest for the conversion of Prussia to Christianity by the Teutonic Knights. Although history was what inspired him to study, his interest shifted to the occult and paranormal, and thusly the various sciences that were most relevent to them. He soon became one of the youngest people in Germany to have earned a Doctorate degree, and his extensive academic achivements, keen intellect and ruthless tactical talent brought him to the attention of the 'Transcendental Human Project'.

After the three months he was left with a power that he was particularly impressed with, deeming it very useful in the current age. He could generate precise and powerful magnetic forces. With the dominance of metal in modern society, plus the many effects magnetism had in the various sciences, he viewed himself as having infinite potential. His powers are new to him, and he is only now beginning to explore his capabilities, but he hypothesizes that with extensive research, practice and experience he could expand his powers to unimaginable limits.

Lukas isn't an evil person, but he certainly isn't a good person either. His primary concerns are academic, exploring his abilities and potentials and determining new ways in which to use his power. With other Transcendents soon to be added to the mix he's curious not only to explore the potentials of his own abilities but also how they measure up to the powers of others. Research on the Trancendents' abilities in regards to morality hasn't crossed his mind yet, nor is it likely to pose much interest to him without a lot of convincing. He is highly unlikely to perform acts of evil without a solid research hypothesis, and is willing to regularly put his powers to the aid of others mostly as an opportunity to test his abilities in the field. He can, more or less, be considered a 'goodguy', but probably not a genuinely good guy.[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Lukas is a classic example of the tall, dark and handsome stereotype. Short dark hair, deep brown eyes, stubbled and well-tanned from studies afield (funded either from his own pocket or a research grant, more often than not a grant). He tends to wear a pair of rectangular reading glasses low on his nose as he likes how studious they make him look. It's worth on that point noting that he is exceptionally vane. He possesses a powerful charisma, and  a natural (albeit ruthless) sense of tactics which seem to have come naturally with the genes of the talented military officers in his ancestry. He still wears the stereotypical academic attire common among scholars much older than himself (turtle-neck, coat with leather elbow patches, etc.), though he has been cooking up an outfit in his mind that caters to his sense of vanity now that he has Trancendent capabilities. He hasn't sought to have it made yet but his hesitation does not come from suspecting he lacks the economic means, he's just wondering whether a 'super-hero' outfit would be suitable (read: fashionable) this early in the rise of Trancendents.[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't have the time to go over character concepts at this moment but I'll answer the basic questions.

Shayuri/RobotRobotI -> like Shalimar mentioned it is indeed a 2nd edition M&M game.  I haven't had a whole lot of character building experience with M&M 2e but I'm familiar with the first edition and have looked through the book once, but I imagine there will be some initial rules rough spots early on.

As to limitations of powers, I'm going to say 'all powers are allowed' although your character's particular power combination might be part of the deciding factor of what I like.  I mentioned to Samnell I'm very dubious about the Datalink power because "I'm a bit wary with computer control especially when it comes to a superhero and hacking and such in a world that's so technologically dependent. A) I don't think I could describe any of the scenes with justice and B) when you can do a lot from the comfort of your own home it makes some heroics seem less heroic."  That said, I like powers that fit well with your character's theme, though I don't mind strange concepts, usually.  It is a lower than usual PL game so I don't see anyone going too overboard, although if I like a character concept but dislike the particular build (overpowered/underpowered heavily, emphasis on heavily) I might ask you to tone it down/find a better suited way for the game.

Samnell -> With the wealth rules, I haven't honestly delved too deeply with them but I will tomorrow when I have the time and then get back with you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Edited a disclaimer into the 2nd post:



> (_Edit-_The first issue or two will most likely not be very combat deadly for characters, meaning you don't have to be optimized 100% attack and defense bonus wise, that said, there would be basic self-defense and such courses offered at the facility but most likely not enough to get past a +3 - +4 bonus.  I'm going to try to set it up so there's reasonable in-game downtime between issues, so that plausible PP investments can be made.)




This doesn't apply to character like Makenzie who have had previous training in equipment before her transcendence, and I only mention it because some of you have decided to stat out your characters already and thought it might be helpful knowledge.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm VERY interested in getting in on this game! I've been reading the M&M 2e book since it came out, but haven't had a chance to play yet.
I'm liking the campaign concept. I'm a little worried about the "Strikeforce: Morituri: vibe I'm getting though!   

Here's my initial concept, and some rough stats.

Jeff "Beef" Frank

Background
[sblock]Jeff Frank grew up in a normal middle-class family, went to a normal middle-class school, and lived a normal middle-class life. Everything about Jeff's life was normal and middle class - a trait which often left him feeling overlooked and unwanted.

A thinly built, fragile youngster, Jeff had few friends growing up. Instead he read, and busied himself on his computer. This further alienated his peers, leaving Jeff a lonely child. The fact that Jeff had a sharp and often sarcastic personality didn't help much either.

Jeff hoped things would change when he went to college. Desperate to fit in and be accepted, Jeff made every effort to become "cool" when he went off to college. Alas, a lifetime of bookish behavior, and an unimpressive physique were forces too powerful to deny, and Jeff soon returned to his nerdy ways.

In almost no time at all, Jeff found himself 27 years old, living in his parent's basement, working  a dead-end job in a cubical farm, and rapidly becoming a stereotypical 30-year-old virgin. A concept he found so depressing he had already decided to commit suicide if he still hadn't kissed a girl by his 30th birthday.

When Angel and Bastien offered Jeff the chance to finally make some changes to his life, he jumped at the chance! While the treatments were difficult, the months of isolation were easy for Jeff to bear - after all, he'd essentially been isolated his entire life. Once the treatment was complete Jeff was elated! He was strong, massive, even impressive. Wherever he went, people would notice him. Better yet, he seemed to have developed a much better rapport with the opposite sex! Jeff is still getting used to his newfound abilities, but so far, he's overjoyed.[/sblock]

Stats
[sblock]Power Level: 6 (90 power points)

*Abilities: STR 23(+6) DEX 12(+1) CON 22(+6) INT 14(+2) WIS 12(+1) CHA 14(+2) 

Skills: Bluff 10 (+12), Diplomacy 9 (+11), Sense Motive 9 (+10)

Feats: Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin

Powers: Emotion Control 4 (F:Limited (Affects women only),Limited (One Emotion - Love/infatuation)), Growth 4 (Fermanent;PF:Innate), Impervious Toughness 4, Super-Strength 8 (PF:Groundstrike,Shockwave,Super-Breath,Thunderclap)

Combat: Attack +2  Defense 13 (Flat-footed: 11)  Initiative +1
Grapple: +13 (Attack - +3,Strength - +6,Size - +4)

Saves: Toughness +6 Fortitude +9 Reflex +4 Willpower +3 

Lifting: 1,228 tons

* - includes bonuses from Growth

Complications: 
Obsession (Escaping his old life. Specifically, being the kind of man he always wanted to be. Powerful, interesting and virile.)

Cost Summary: 
Ability 25 + Skills 7 (28 Ranks) + Feats 3 + Powers 35 + Combat 12 + Saves 8 = 90 / 90

Size: Large
Description: 
Beef is a handsome well built man. The modifications from the TH Project have swelled his body with power, filling him out to freakishly large proprtions. His pysique rivals most bodybuilders.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's a concept I've been tossing around. Create Object and perhaps Force Field as main powers, edging into just about anything imaginable as her ability increases. Maybe even Nemesis... The nifty part is that the "powers" would/should be built as devices...though not bought with the Devices limit since losing hold of it wouldn't be more than a momentary nuisence...

Lemme know whatcha think!

[sblock=Genesis]Even from the beginning Genevieve Walker had been something of a terror. She'd had a child's inexhaustible curiosity and breathtaking insensitivity to danger, and it had been focused then as now into determining how things worked. The Walkers quickly learned not to leave anything that didn't require tools to take apart anywhere near a child's reach...and to unplug most electronics when not in use. At the same time, they encouraged their daughter's interests with various science sets and so forth. It was with some relief that they watched her become as proficient at putting things together as she was at dissassembly.

In high school Gen struggled through the 'remedial' (as she referred to them) core curriculum, while sailing through electives in shop and electronics with ease. She socialized with some difficulty as well, having a quick, sharp temper and little patience for gossip or smalltalk. After her freshman year, on the recommendation of several teachers, Gen was moved to an advanced program for gifted children. The program cost money, but at first things improved; which was worth it. But over time the difficulties started cropping up again. Genevieve, after an adjustment period, again complained that the material was either irrelevant or self-evident, and the people, including the teacher, too thick to deal with. At this point, things seemed bad. The Walkers weren't rich, and even if they'd had the money, there were no programs availiable beyond this one. At least...not that they knew of.

It was at this point that Angel and Bastien made their appearance, and their unforgettable pitch. Acceptance was almost a foregone conclusion.

After the treatments, Genevieve discovered that she could manifest apparently solid "objects" by an act of will alone...in apparent defiance of several laws of physics. She later came up with a theory that explained the process without lawbreaking. It seemed that Gen was able to access, subconsciously at least, the raw information that defines any area of space...the information layer that causes empty space to have different qualities than space with matter or energy in it. By 'reprogramming' this information, Genevieve could cause an area of emptiness to selectively manifest some of the qualities of matter. Impermeability, for example. Momentum. Inertia. This so-called "fakematter" could then be created in any shape or configuration imaginable...subject only to the limits of her powers.

As she learns to imbue fakematter with more and more of the qualities of real materials, and can manifest greater quantities, in theory there's very few limits on what she will be able to create with little more than the snap of her fingers.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Here's a concept I've been tossing around. Create Object and perhaps Force Field as main powers, edging into just about anything imaginable as her ability increases. Maybe even Nemesis... The nifty part is that the "powers" would/should be built as devices...though not bought with the Devices limit since losing hold of it wouldn't be more than a momentary nuisence...




So sorta like Green Lantern and his ring? (Well minus the ring part)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe at first. My goal is that eventually she'd be able to create actual working devices out of thin air....this represented by other powers such as Blast (with an array, most likely) to represent ranged attack devices, and so on. Paying full cost of course, since mechanically speaking, they're not -really- devices. If stolen or destroyed, she can just create a new one.

That would come later though.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Just want to say off the bat I already feel very spoiled about how many good players/character concepts there are here, and its gonna be a tough decision.  Anyone else reading this though should still submit a character concept, I'll give this thread another 2 days before I make a decision.

Shalimar -> A few of MaKenzie's skills are too high.  The normal cap is your PL +5 for skills I believe, I don't mind if you go over this amount for skills such as Craft/Knowledge, etc..., but for all applicable combat purposes (bluffing, intimidating, and such) the limit would be +11.  That said, taking a whole move action to bluff seems to be a hefty tradeoff for what you get at times, so Fast Acrobatic Bluff seems an okay feat to me.

Kain -> Seems like a solid concept, still I'd like to see what you have in mind for your character's motivations, now that he has these new powers.  What type of roles would his personality lean towards?

Samnell -> *thumbs up* on first glance.  Story seems quite plausible and fun   Still will get back to you on the Wealth rules.

Festy_Dog -> Very nice, the personality seems to fit a familiar niche in the genere.  I'm curious though, what applications of Magnetism with regards to the M&M rules would he use?  You don't have to give me a strict write-up, so much as a list of potential powers.  Would you end up making it a dynamic array, for instance?  Color me curious.

Tinner -> To be honest I haven't read that series but I wiki'd it and it seems interesting.  Rest assured its not quite the direction I'm planning on heading.  As with Kain's character, I wonder what your character's motivations are, now that he's all buff'd up.

Shayuri -> Very interesting power!  It's amusing because one of the original 5 I had planned out has very similar powers to your character's.  If you get in I might have to revamp my poor NPC depending on what powers you take.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2006)

Makenzie's skills are at PL +5, or the high ones are at any rate.  The skill cap and ability cap are actually seperate with both being limited to PL+5.  At PL 6 we'd be limited to 11 ranks of any skill, we'd also be limited to a +11 ability modifier to anyone stat (except con and strength which are limited to PL since they are affected by other caps.)  The absolute max for a PL 6 character if they went all out to max out a specific stat would be a +22(11 ranks, 11 ability mod).

Currently Makenzie has 11 ranks in acrobatics, the other +4 is from her dexterity of 18.  The way I noted my stats was ranks(Total[ranks+ability]).

That was my thought process on why her stats are what they are, let me know what you think.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 9, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Samnell -> *thumbs up* on first glance.  Story seems quite plausible and fun   Still will get back to you on the Wealth rules.




It'll keep. If you're not using 'em I'll just toss my pp into an extra four points of skills.


----------



## Tinner (Jun 9, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Tinner -> To be honest I haven't read that series but I wiki'd it and it seems interesting.  Rest assured its not quite the direction I'm planning on heading.  As with Kain's character, I wonder what your character's motivations are, now that he's all buff'd up.




Motivations?
Well, he's just gone from a puny nerd to a hulking frat-boy.
He's interested in money, sex and power.
I picture Beef as an object lesson in wish fulfillment. What would the stereo-typical gamer geek do if he suddenly became a powerful colossus, irresistable to the opposite sex?
That's a heady trip for a socially backwards young man!
I imagine Beef would revel in his celebrity. He'd indulge in every excess he was formerly denied - a new woman/women every night, lucrative endorsement deals, eating at the best clubs at the best tables.
He's essentially gone from a wimpy nobody to Dennis Rodman and Paris Hilton all rolled up into one decadent package. Kind of like Peter Parker before Uncle Ben's death.
Ideally, Beef will eventually wake up and realize that this behavior is ultimately toxic and destructive. He's got hidden depths he's never explored because he's never had the chance.
Once he settles down and realizes that with great power comes great responsibility, he might be a worthwhile human being. The path he takes to get there will be the interesting part!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Shalimar -> Ah okay, this is one of those times where I'm still learning the ropes of the rules system   I was initially intimidated by a character who can feint in combat 95% of the time but I think I can live with it.

Samnell -> Optional Wealth rules seem good and fine.  I think I'll end up using them, although more shady transactions (such as buying weapons and such) will be a bit more complicated.

Tinner -> Cool, thanks


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 9, 2006)

Past Tense: 
[sblock]Maleck was born to a very well-off couple, as her father was a very efficient executive sort.  She lived with the sort of family that maintained different homes for different seasons, and was put into the best schools available since kindergarten, which she began at age four.  Life with Maleck's family was always relaxed, as long as she kept her grades up; beyond school, Maleck didn't much understand the idea of work; as long as she can remember, everything was always handled for her.  The complete disregard for Maleck's work ethic (or anything else beyond her report card) allowed her to dabble in all sorts of various pastimes - Maleck found great joy in linguistics, especially, and had a knack for picking up languages.  More than anything, though, she spent time with her friends and not-friends; Maleck was the pride of her in-group, and walked with her head up.  Maleck was the kind of girl who could get anything she wanted with a smile.

Maleck graduated fourteenth in her class.  With her parents breathing down her neck to move on to a prestigious college, her newfound responsibilites as an adult, and the stresses of the fabled real world, Maleck just sort of... faded away.  She became a recluse; didn't answer her phone, disconnected her internet, and locked her door.  People she called friends became worried, her parents became angry, but it didn't really seem to matter to her.  In a time later than this, she would remark that it felt like if she just closed her eyes, the world would stop screaming.  When Bastien and Angel came for her, it was only the prospect of getting further and further from the world that convinced her.[/sblock]
Present Tense: 
[sblock]Maleck is only recently released and Transcended, but she can already feel the changes.  Maleck knows how the world works as best her school could teach her, and yet she does things now that make no sense to her.  When she was normal, shadows were, too; a lack of light is a lack of light.  So how is that she can twist absence until it's presence?  Maleck has found, since her release, that the dark places she had retreated into from the world are now at her beck and call - literally.  The Transcendence opened Maleck's eyes - and the world didn't scream, but smiled.[/sblock]
Future Tense:
[sblock]Maleck will continue to grow, as an adult and as a Super.  Her powers will give her greater and greater control over shadow, and it's likely that she will eventually assume an entirely shadow-form (at least, an Alternate Form as such.)  Maleck's goals for the future are to re-integrate herself with society, but to do so as a force of renown, not just another face in the crowd.  She has overcome her need to escape, but will likely to continue to struggle with finding a place in the world - especially now that she's become further removed from nearly all of her fellow humans.[/sblock]
Adjectives:
[sblock]Maleck is a pretty girl, although not the most beautiful in the world.  Naturally, her hair is a very bright sort of blonde/red hybrid, something like an orange; she wears her hair most often in a low ponytail.  Maleck has a varied wardrobe, although her outfits seem to have a notable trend toward that of your stereotypical 'goth' - an overindulgent preference for dark colors and shiny things.  Of course, she also has a habit of showing up wearing bright colours or fashionable dresses.  She's all over the place.[/sblock]
Personification:
[sblock]Maleck is a very friendly girl, open-minded and kind - but she's not without her cruel streaks.  She still has trouble overcoming the lifestyle she took for granted before her Transcendence, and, on a bad day, it doesn't take anyone long to conclude that she's just a brat.  Maleck's trying to deal with this, of course, but there's only so much she can do.  If Maleck were a D&D character, her outlook on life would place her nearer the 'Neutral Good' side of the axis.  Of course, she's not a D&D character, but it's a mostly effective way of looking at it.[/sblock]
Syntax:
[sblock]
	
	



```
Maleck "Miss Maleck" Blackwell

[Shudder to think it could ever be true]
[That anyone else is as lovely as you  ] - KMFDM, Superhero

PL: 6 (90pp)

Abilities: Strength 8; Dexterity 14; Constitution 12; Intelligence 16; Wisdom 12; Charisma 18

Skills: Bluff +5 (+9), Computers +5 (+9), Concentration +5 (+6), Diplomacy +5 (+9), Gather Information +5 (+9), Perform +5 (+9), Notice +5 (+6), Sense Motive +5 (+6), Knowledge (Psychology) +4 (+7), Speak Language (Spanish, Italian, French, Portuguese)

Feats: Attractive, Blindfight, Evasion 2, Distract, Fascinate (Diplomacy), Redirect, Sneak Attack, Startle, Taunt, Benefit (Wealth) 1, Ultimate Effort 2 (Bluff, Diplomacy)

Powers: Blast (shadow) 4, Darkness Control 5, Supersense 2 (Darksight)

Combat: Attack +3 (+2 Melee, +5 Ranged); Defense +3(Normal +5, Flatfooted +0)
Saves: Toughness +3(+4), Fortitude +1(+2), Reflex +3(+5), Willpower +6(+9)

Wealth 12 (8 + 4)

Abilities 20 + Skills 12 (48 Ranks) + Feats 13 + Powers 20 + Combat 12 + Saves 13 = 90pp
```
[/sblock]
Authorial Intrusion:
[sblock]I'm *pretty sure* I did everything right, but for whatever reason, M&M's system (which is supposed to be pretty simple, as I understand it) tends to confuse me.  If someone can let me know if I did any of the numbers wrong, I'd appreciate it.  Numbers in parenthesis are numbers-after-modifiers.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

Clarification on Gen's powers...hopefully it won't step on a major NPC's too much. 

Gen makes -things-. Not giant energy hands, and so on. If she were to Immobilize someone, it'd be by conjuring bonds around them. At first the things she makes will be visually different from real things, and limited to simple forms. As she develops, the things she makes will become visually identical to "real" matter objects, and be capable of appearing in more complex forms. Eventually she'll be able to create machines, even electronics, out of thin air.

So the Green Lantern analogue is only -very- loosely applicable. Her manifestations aren't "energy constructs," for example, though at first they may SEEM to be. They don't visibly emanate from her, but rather appear fully formed where she visualizes them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2006)

That sounds like variable power from the Masterminds Manual (ie gadgets without the ability to lose them).  8pp/rank buys you 5pp/rank to divy up however you want (limited by your rank in the power), and it takes a standard action to redivy them each time you change it up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmm!

I may have to invest in this book. I have the 2nd Ed main book...

It was my original intent to simply buy broad powers and arrays to simulate the things she could do. But if that 'variable power' ability is allowed, it might work a lot better. 

GM?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds like a fun game concept.  I like the idea of playing a lower power level character who's just beginning to explore his abilities in a world unfamiliar with such things.

If you're looking for examples of my M&M experience, just follow the links in my sig.  I've been running my Curtains M&M game for over two years now and have played in numerous other games.

Here's my concept - Joe Vaughn, personal density control powers:


[sblock=Backstory]
Joseph Vaughn; 24 yr old, 6’0” Caucasian – an “Average Joe” kind of guy

Joe was born and raised in a middle class family in middle-America (St. Louis).  He was always a pretty average guy.  He had good but not great grades, came off the bench in football and basketball, and was the “Bored Police Officer #2” in the school play.  In college, Joe earned a degree in history, which he would later use to land a job as an assistant to the purchasing manager of a food wholesale company.  In short, there was absolutely nothing remarkable about his life, except for Susan.

Joe met Susan during his senior year of college.  She was everything a person could hope to be – energetic, brilliant, attractive, athletic, ambitious, and charismatic.  The two of them fell in love and married a year after graduation.  Joe considered himself incredibly lucky to have met someone so wonderful, someone whose energy pushed him to stretch his own comfort zones.  He often wondered just what it was she saw in him, even to the point of feeling unworthy to be her husband.  When he inquired as to why she married him, she would just smile and say that there was something deep within him that she was drawn to…something she was determined to unleash upon the world.

On the day of their first wedding anniversary, Susan collapsed.  At the hospital, she was diagnosed with a rare and fatal heart condition, and the doctors didn’t expect her to last through the night.  Susan regained consciousness only for a couple minutes before passing away, during which she said farewell to Joe and insisted that he make her one promise.  Susan wanted him to “do something with his life…something extraordinary.”  Through his tears, Joe vowed that he would.

Joe was devastated by her passing.  He cursed at the cruelty of fate for taking someone so wonderful from the world at such a young age.  Over the next few months, Joe sank further into depression.  He put on a good face for his friends and family, but everyone knew that he was hurting badly.  What made things worse for Joe was the daunting task of fulfilling his vow to Susan.  He had no idea how he could possibly do something “extraordinary” with his life, especially something worthy of her memory.  Joe had always stood by his promises in the past – a mark of pride for him – but this one only buried him further in his sorrow.

When things looked their bleakest, Angel and Bastien came calling.  He was a bit dubious as to the nature of their program at first.  On the other hand, a small part of him wanted to believe that Susan had somehow foreseen this path for him.  He needed a change in his life.  He needed to find a way to fulfill his vow.  Joe took them up on their offer and joined the Transcendental  Human Project.

In the three months at the Project, Joe’s depression has all but vanished.  He is amazed at his new powers and has gained a sense of confidence that he never before possessed.  As the time at the facility came to a close, however, a hint of doubt began to creep back into his mind.  

“Okay Susan,” he would say quietly to himself.  “You’re gonna have to help me figure out just what I’m supposed to do with these powers.”

His sole focus and responsibility in life right now is to fulfill his promise to his deceased wife.  Having supernatural powers alone, he believes, would not be "extraordinary" enough by Susan's standards.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]
Joe has the ability to increase and decrease the density of his body at will.  He doesn't know how his powers really work, but he knows they're pretty nifty and could potentially be useful in the right circumstances.

He can increase his density, gaining nearly 2,000lbs and becoming as strong and tough as metal.  Alternatively, he can decrease his density to give his body the consistency of liquid or even a gaseous cloud.  Doing the latter still creeps him out a bit.  

For future advancement, he'll be able to further increase his density, becoming more durable and strong.  At present, he has minimal combat training, though this would be a logical place to continue studying.)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Stats]
Joseph Vaughn
6'0", 200lbs (flexible between 0.5lb and 2000lbs), brown hair, brown eyes

Str 12/32 (+1/+11, limited to +8 for damage)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 12 (+1)

Saves:
Tough +8 (5 impervious), Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +4

Attack +3
Defense +2
HP's 3
Init +2

Attacks:
Melee (dense form) +3, Tough save DC23
Suffocate (liq/gas forms) +3, Fort save DC16

Feats:
Diehard
Luck (2)
Power Attack
Stunning Attack
Ultimate Save (Fort, Toughness)

Skills:
Knowledge - History (4) +5
Notice (2) +3
Search (2) +3
Stealth (4) +6

Powers:
Density 10 - [Extra: Continuous] (Includes Str +20, Impervious Protection 5, Immovable 3, Super Str 3, Mass x10) (42PP)
*AP Insubstantial 1 (liquid-like density) [Extra: Continuous] + Elongation 5 + Protection 5 + Suffocate 6
*AP Insubstantial 2 (gas-like density) [Extra: Continuous] + Flight 4 + Suffocate 6

Immunity 3 (Critical hits, high pressure)


Lift - 3 ton, 6 ton, 9 ton, 18 ton, 22 ton (while in dense form)

Breakdown:
Stats (14) + Saves (11) + Combat (10) + Feats (7) + Skills (3) + Powers (45) = 90PP

Trade-offs:
Tough/Defense +2/-2
Dmg/Attack +2/-2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm!
> 
> I may have to invest in this book. I have the 2nd Ed main book...
> 
> ...




It functions identically to the shapeshift power, except that it takes a standard action instead of a move action, and you cannot subtract pp from your physical stats.

There is a large sidebar that talks about Variable power being possibly unbalanced if treated like a I can do anything I want power.  That said it does sound close to what you want.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 10, 2006)

I added a first pass at stats for Joe Vaughn...as long as I had the time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain -> Seems like a solid concept, still I'd like to see what you have in mind for your character's motivations, now that he has these new powers.  What type of roles would his personality lean towards?





Well Iwas thinking he'd go the techie way..though I'm seeing folks that would easily outclass him. I mean the ability to elongate, a little SS/Morph so he can form tools out of his body and he'd be a kick but mechanic. Slip in the abilty/gear to run fiber optic camera hookups/lights and he could pretty much get into any place you (and he) imagines.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Rybaer -> Solid concept, slight pun intended.  Wondering though, in wanting to do something extraordinary, does Joe have any particular, initial motivations/goals with his powers?  What does he have in mind?  Its okay if he's Joe average on the outside, but preferably, there'd need to be some quality or drive of his that another transhuman might not possess.

This is more for everyone, but as this game is focusing on what the first handul of mutants will do, I prefer characters that have more set motivations and driving forces behind them to begin with.  I can throw plot hooks your way, if you can't come up with specifics, but I need an idea of your character's basic philosophy/outlook to sort of predict how they will mesh (or not mesh) with other characters chosen.

Kain -> Likewise, what you described there were his possible powers, but why would he use them in a situation, to get into buildings in the first place?  For money?  Power?  Because he can?  That's the question I'm asking for you


----------



## Samnell (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> This is more for everyone, but as this game is focusing on what the first handul of mutants will do, I prefer characters that have more set motivations and driving forces behind them to begin with.  I can throw plot hooks your way, if you can't come up with specifics, but I need an idea of your character's basic philosophy/outlook to sort of predict how they will mesh (or not mesh) with other characters chosen.




Awesome. Josh is pretty flexible, mostly up on proving himself an exceptional transhuman (he's not sure what this means yet) and skill-building in powers. So anything where he gets to perform (in the broad sense, not just music) with his TK would be an easy sell. Since he's already well off, money isn't a big motivator. A LOT of money might be. Josh sees this as day one of his shiny new life and thus is open to a lot that he otherwise wouldn't be, monetary issues aside.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

I do have a question for Rybear.  You took regeneration (recovery rate 3) but you didn't say what the recovery rate affects.  Each seperate type of injury has a dfferent recovery rate that you have to buy.  Bruised, Unconscious, Injured, Staggered, and Disabled.

I am also curious if the program would have us overlap powers since that would be Makenzie's only power, I ask since Sollir said something about having to rework an npc since the npc and a character were too similair.  Right now his regeneration is identacle to hers.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

Makenzie's initial motivation is revenge on the gang, and then once she brings them to justice, her intentions will most likely expand to just fighting crime in general, though how that interacts with vigilante laws could prove interesting.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain -> Likewise, what you described there were his possible powers, but why would he use them in a situation, to get into buildings in the first place?  For money?  Power?  Because he can?  That's the question I'm asking for you




He'd favor honest work. Like doing network cable installs on contract with a BIG early completion bonus.  More of a repair/tool/tech guy than a hero starting out. All eager to see what he can do OUTSIDE of a fight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2006)

Gen's motivation is essentially still learning things. She's obsessed with technology, gadgets, and the practical sciences that make them work. Her dream is to be an inventor; her hero is Edison. In a lot of cases, she prefers to learn by trial and error...by actually trying to build whatever it is she's working on and seeing what goes wrong. Then trying again.

She'll also frequently be looking for situations she can test her creations in. This is both practical for her, as well as a way for her to "prove" herself. Gen is very intelligent, but also begins the story quite arrogant, and relishes opportunities to pit her intelligence (directly or indirectly) against other people. Unless she loses, of course.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Ah, I only took a brief look over Rybaer's character sheet and noticed he had Regeneration.  I pretty much gave Shal the 'ok' on the 1st spot of the game and should your character get in, the Regeneration thing would have to be nixed I'm afraid, at least until Makenzie's powers got up to a higher level the overlap would be unfair.

In my final decision to be honest, I will try to pick 5 characters that are not similar to each other, they might have some overlaps personality/background, but I'm looking for a diverse group of characters overall.  Edit-Considering there's only 30 mutants around, I'd prefer no two characters having the same general power atm.

As for reworking NPCs, I have no problem with that , its more competing PCs that I am not too keen on.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2006)

Background

[sblock]Josh grew up in an orphange for the most of his childhood he barely remembers his parents as they up and left him and his sister one day never to return. They were both sent to foster homes were they fell through the cracks and were forgotten but they were luckier then most, the foster homes that they were sent to weren't that terrible, not very loving and very strict but a lot better then some of the homes he had heard about.

When he turned 16 he took off looking for his birth parents, he just knew that they were out there somewhere and he was going to find them, they had to be in some sort of trouble, they wouldn't just leave them like that. While living in a with his foster parents wasn't exactly great it sure beat the streets. For the first while it was just fighting to survive until a kind older couple took him in and showed him the ropes, who to avoid, how to fight if needed. The older couple were a couple of con men and they taught him everything they knew. He eventually moved on, finding his parents was always important to him and know at least he would have the means to sustain himself. Even so when he was approached to volunteer he jumped at the chance[/sblock]

Powers:

[sblock]I was thinking of taking the morph power along with growth and shrink. The ultimate con man.[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2006)

*Jack Abrams*

*Background*[sblock]Jack Abrams grew up in Detroit, the son of a worker in an automobile factory. His mother left when he was very young, and he had no siblings. At the age of twenty two, he graduated from the University of Chicago with a degree in Journalism and was one of the lucky few to earn a job at a major newspaper as a reporter. He covered the usual boring topics assigned to young reporters at the Tribune, but was thoroughly dedicated to his job and reporting the truth to the public.

Jack's big break came when his desire for success and ecletic connections landed him an interview with the people behind the Transcendence Project. Jack was eager to make his mark on the world, and saw the Project as an opporturnity to advance humanity and gain access to the story of a lifetime. After Transcendence, his primary motivation is learn as much as possible about his powers and the people behind it while enjoying his new gifts.[/sblock]

*Powers*[sblock]Jack Abrams's powers are those of Insubstantiality. In the future, he's likely to acquire additional Alternate Powers and a few attack powers that tie in with his gifts.[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Mimic -> Motivations?  Besides just finding his parents, what would your character's personality be like and how would he look at his powers?  Kind con men seem a bit of a stretch, if your character is accepted I would want some sort of clarification on the part of his background.  Are you planning on having your character mimic physical traits via Morph, or powers also?

HammerHead -> Motivation = Good, seems like a fun way to explore the back setting of the story.  Personality/how far he'd go to achieve his goals?  Is he more of a watcher or would he try to intervene in things?  Quick examples of future powers that would tie in with Insubstantiality would be cool if you can manage.  Also, being incorporeal can be hard to balance, especially with very few supers around in general-because of this I'm wary for allowing such a power right now.  Any thoughts on how it could work in a game like this?


----------



## Samnell (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir, this would be like a minigoal at best but I just realized Josh would likely have some interest in performing via TK. Perhaps even along the lines of accompanying himself as he physically plays the piano and uses TK for the violin. In the future, he may even go for playing a whole string section at once. Kind of a little goofy thing, but the image crept up often in thinking him through.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Rybaer -> Solid concept, slight pun intended.  Wondering though, in wanting to do something extraordinary, does Joe have any particular, initial motivations/goals with his powers?  What does he have in mind?  Its okay if he's Joe average on the outside, but preferably, there'd need to be some quality or drive of his that another transhuman might not possess.




The fact that he's not really sure what to do with his powers was actually intended to be his primary motivation.  Because of the promise to his late wife, he's driven by a need to figure out how to use them in an extraordinary way.  By considering what his wife would have meant by that, given the changes that have happened to him, he's heavily leaning toward using them for hero type work.  

His best idea so far is to do rescue work, particularly in disaster areas.  His low density forms would allow him access to collapsed or dangerous structures, while his high density form gives him the strength and ruggedness to rescue people from rubble or inaccessible areas.

He's a good guy at heart, so he'll mostly be looking for ways to help others.  He wants to be as good a person as his wife was; his way of honoring her by making up for her absence in the world.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Ah, I only took a brief look over Rybaer's character sheet and noticed he had Regeneration.  I pretty much gave Shal the 'ok' on the 1st spot of the game and should your character get in, the Regeneration thing would have to be nixed I'm afraid, at least until Makenzie's powers got up to a higher level the overlap would be unfair.





Okay, that's fine.  I wasn't creating my character with an eye for what others had already created...and in fact had completely missed the regeneration power on that character when I glanced over it.  For Joe, it was more of an afterthought to help reflect his strange physiology.

Edit:
I went ahead and removed Regeneration.  Points were reassigned to bumping attack bonus and saving throws.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Festy_Dog -> Very nice, the personality seems to fit a familiar niche in the genere. I'm curious though, what applications of Magnetism with regards to the M&M rules would he use? You don't have to give me a strict write-up, so much as a list of potential powers. Would you end up making it a dynamic array, for instance? Color me curious.




Just throwing ideas off the top of my head, as I read through the powers section and imagined how they could apply. Obviously if given more thought than a few seconds some wouldn't be logical to have together, or by themselves, but they're all there for consideration. Lukas would start off pretty basic, just Magnetic Control and a couple of other little abilities if anything, the rest are just directions he could go.

[sblock=Potential Powers]Potential magnetic powers:

Absorption (magnetic) - (not quite sure whether it would be encountered often enough to justify purchasing) to boost his magnetic (and later electrical) powers, or possibly heal himself but that seems a tad iffy
Deflect - the ability to deflect bullets and other metal projectiles, and deflect non-metal projectiles through intercepting them with whatever metal objects he has on hand or nearby
Flight - carry himself around on a (sufficiently solid) piece of metal
Forcefield - restricted to metal objects (not sure whether it would be redundant with Deflect)
Immovable - when carrying a lot of metal on his person (eg. metal plates sewn into various items of clothing for use as projectiles or armour), so it's not him who's immovable but rather the metal he's carrying
Leaping - jumping using the strength of his magnetic control when standing on metal, theoretically
Magnetic Control - basis for evey other power I've listed, would possibly include electromagnetic pulse and obscure radio alternate powers, leading into electromagnetics
Snare - binding foes with chains and metal cables, etc. etc.
Super-Movement -  slowfall next a consistent vertical metal surface, sure-footed and wall-crawling on metal surfaces.
Super-Senses - detecting metal and magnetism

Eventually I'd like him to invest heavily into electromagnetics:

Absorption (electricity) - to boost his electrical/magnetic powers (somewhat like the huge electromagnets at scrapyards), or possibly heal himself (slightly less iffy than healing himself with magnetics   )
Blast (electricity) - turning himself into a tiny powerstation, generating electricity through manipulation of his magnetic field
Super-Senses - detecting electricity to virtually the exact same capacity as he would detect metal and magnetism
Enhanced Ability (str, dex, con) - applying carefully controlled amounts of electricity to his own nervous system and muscles to improve his physical capabilities, absorption of electricity/magnetics could then also temporarily boost them

Notes - I'm disinclined to include a Blast (magnetic) power, as I can't quite recall magnets ever being directly harmful to living creatures. In fact, considering stuff like pillows with magnets in them it'd probably be more justifiable to give him a magnetic healing power, but I find it to be big enough of a stretch to have him healing himself through that means let alone healing others. Perhaps healing as a combination of electrical & magnetic, but I can't be sure. Nonetheless I share the character's eagerness to explore how far-stretching a magnetic character's powers could be. I'm interested in whether he could use magnetic influence and minute electrical charges to bolster his mental defenses (strengthening centres of self-control in the brain, etc.).[/sblock]

In a nutshell he'll be primarily manipulation of metal to begin with, but will gradually become an electromagnetic sort as he discovers that area to explore, with a rough balance between magnetics and electricity (generated by manipulating his own magnetic field). I'm interested in feedback or more ideas as to where Lukas could go with his powers.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir if its ok with you, I'll drop the regen and Rybaer can use it.

I'd like to swap her power for something along the same theme, but would have more utility and more ramifications on the situation and create a little temptation for her.

Healing 3 (2pp/rank; PF: Triggered; 7pp)

(I would drop my ranks in stealth from 11 to 7 and drop my widom to 12 to pick up the 6&7th pps)

down the line she would pick up Persistant, Regrowth, Total, and most likely drop the action to a standard, or even a move action.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 10, 2006)

D: I posted up my character, along with the background and personality stuff, last page.  I'unno if Sollir missed it or just ignored it, though. >_>


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

> ****NOTICE****
> I said I wouldn't pick spots until a day from now, but from the concepts I've seen so far I'm pretty much decided on the first three spots:
> 
> 1) Shalimar's *MaKenzie Wolf*
> ...




That said,

Samnell -> Sounds like fun 

Rybaer/Shalimar -> Whatever works, the mechanics side isn't so important just yet as the characters aren't chosen yet, but it was worth mentioning that power overlapping between PCs was not a very preferable thing to do.  That said, I'm glad that someone is going the healing route, as I was curious to explore that direction a little as well.  What is the trigger for your healing ability though, Shal?

Festy -> To be honest, I'm curious if your character would be that different with another set of powers.  I like his personality/outlook, but seeing as there's another quite famous mutant with a vaguely similar disposition as Lukas I'm curious if you could go another way with it.  Just something to keep in mind.

RobotRobotI -> I'm so very sorry!  It's funny to me because I didn't have anything nitpicky to say, and I guess between answering the other posts I forgot to mention that.  I do have one small flavor qualm however, in that I think her background elements of being a young genius and becoming isolated is similar to Samnell's Joshua in some respect.  I am still debating to myself whether they are too similar, but I do like her wanting to re-integrate into society and her strange personality as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

The trigger would be when she takes an injured status.  Basically the trigger lets her store a single use of healing in her body, but she has to spend the regular full round action to set it, so most likely that one use of healing is all she would ever get in a fight unless she takes the time to break off and heal herself which is unlikely.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Ah okay, sounds fair enough


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

BASIC INFO

Adriana "Sin" Neiko is essentially a low key brick / blaster(or as Adriana, a low key brick / stealth type). She's got a few variants of her 'blast' available, some built for close combat, others built for distance combat. Her other powers are just basically low key superhuman enhancements, nothing exceptional. They brought her in because of her perfect natural pitch, which they believed could be fine tuned and allow her to create negative subharmonic vibrations in targets.

She's in ways almost like a number of other sonic blasters, as if she can't speak, she loses access to her powers.

HISTORY

Having come from a poor family, when they were approached about making Adriana Neiko one of their potentials, her parents jumped at the chance. She wasnt so sure about it, but the amount offered, along with them being willing to help provide a scholarship even if she didnt have what it took was more than enough to convince her to go through with it.

There are days now that she regrets that choice.

They determined easily that she had lots of potential, and proceeded to run all sorts of icky and strange tests on her. There were days that all she did was lay in a huge tube filled with some manner of strange gunk. There were days that all they did was run all sorts of physical tests, but finally, the day came when they were ready to test out the full extents of her power.

They told her to focus her thoughts, and direct the 'flow' outwards, toward the target. The next thing she knew, she was laying in a bed, and a number of doctors were looking at her, quite worried, with all sorts of medical terms being thrown about that she couldnt understand. But, she heard one term she did understand. MPD.

It seemed that the first time she tapped into her power, somehow, something in her head snapped, and she created a second persona, who called herself "Sin". The 'core' of the power that she'd received, was 'acquired' by Sin. What she'd received was apparently little more than just a general overall, if still meta-human enhancement of ability. Definitely not of any real worth to the agency.

It wasnt until the next day, that they realized she'd developed abilities they'd never dreamed she'd be capable of. It wasnt in a very pleasant manner either how she discovered it either. 

She went to bed that night, feeling dejected. Her family needed the money, and after all that happened, to be thrown out like she was nothing.

It wasnt until a few days later, when they had her in an isolation room, making sure that her other personality wasnt hostile, that she came to realize just what had really happened to her.

"I was against this from the beginning."

She didnt recognize the voice, but that was nothing new.

"What do you want?! I'm a failure! All the doctors said it. They don't want me, they want her!"

It'd been hard, knowing that the other personality, who called herself "Sin" was who they wanted. The chances of her family ever getting the money was diminishing fast.

"Oh ... you're not a failure. But ... we need to find out just what it takes to bring Sin out. And how to keep her in control. You are useless, she is not."

The next hour was one terror after another, and she just hoped that it'd end. "It's not going to end! She's too valuable to us! Just go away! You're worthless!"

Those words ... she'd remembered how her parents at times had said that, but they'd changed over the years. The words, those specific words brought back unpleasant memories, and she just didnt want to be seen. She just wanted to hide.

Next thing she knew, it all stopped. She looked up to see the doctor being hauled off. The doctor didnt look like he'd taken the end to the session too well, and the guards didnt take what he'd done too well either.

She heard voices, but wasnt completely aware of what was going on, shutting down for the moment. 

She didnt understand, but heard a calming voice speak over the comm, but there was a touch of anger in her voice, "Don't worry, she'll be fine. Return to your posts. I trust the doctor didn't put up too much of a fight?"

One of the guards scowled, "Oh, it seems he hit our fists with his face a few too many times, but otherwise, he's fine. Can't believe he managed to pull this off under our noses."

Once they were gone, she heard Sin's voice in her head, "He would have killed you in time, you know that, right?"

She had to nod at what Sin said to her, she was right.

"Don't worry, I'll protect you, and ... you'll protect me."

That took her back, Sin needed protection from something? "How?"

"I burn energy fast with that whammy the lab boys gave me, we gotta share this body, right? So ... we protect each other, k? And maybe I'll teach you a few things about what it's like to live."

A very strange relationship was born.

PERSONALITY

Adriana Neiko is a strange girl, who somehow has locked a portion of her most powerful meta-human ability away in the personality that calls itself "Sin". She is a strong willed girl, but is relatively quiet one, not prone to socializing easily despite her natural charisma. Despite the incident with guards, she's still able to interact with people with the same ease as before. She doesnt make friends easily, but those she does make, she's loyal to. She's also the sort to try and want to help people, despite her lack of ability, and probably at times because of it. If she ever calls you a friend, you've got a staunch ally.

Sin ... she's another story. While she has all the basic personality traits of Adriana, she's in many ways, totally different as well. It's like someone took Adriana, made her bold, and gave her a zest and a hunger for life. However, there were negative aspects picked up as well, as Sin can have a temper, and when she gets mad, things tend to get destroyed, fast. Also, when Sin decides she doesnt want to deal with anyone, good luck convincing her to do so.

CHARA INFO


NAME: Adriana "Sin" Neika
AGE: 17
RACE: American
SEX: Female
HEIGHT: 6'0"
WEIGHT: 160
HAIR: Blond, mid back, braided as Adriana, loose and flowing as Sin
EYE: Grey
TYPE: Blaster / Brawler (Stealthy Brawler as Adriana)
ORIGIN: Government Experiment
POWER LEVEL: 6
POWER POINTS: 90
COMPLICATIONS: Alternate Personality, Metamorph Triggers Other Personality, Prophetic Dreams
HERO POINTS: 2 / 2
TRADEOFF: None

STATS(12 pp)

STR: 10(+0)(20 Lift)
DEX: 14(+2)
CON: 12(+1)
INT: 10(+0)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 16(+3)

COMBAT(8 pp)

ATTACK: +2
DEFENSE: +2

SAVES(11 pp)

FORTITUDE: +1(+4)
REFLEXES: +2(+6)
WILLPOWER: +0(+4)

DERIVED

TOUGHNESS: +5 BASE / +3 FLAT FOOTED / +2 IMPERVIOUS
KNOCKBACK: +3 BASE / +2 FLAT FOOTED
INITIATIVE: +6 BASE
ATTACK: +2 BASE / +2(+3) MELEE / +2 RANGED / +4(NA) BLAST / +4 GRAPPLE
DEFENSE: 14 DEFENSE / 11 FLAT FOOTED
DAMAGE: +0(+3 PEN) UNARMED / +5 BLAST(SLOW) / +3 BLAST(FAST)
MOVEMENT: 100 NORMAL / 200 ACCELERATED / 400 ALL OUT / 10 MPH
JUMPING: 5 HIGH / 11 STANDING / 22 RUNNING
SWIMMING: 25 HALF / 50 FULL / 2.5 MPH

FEATS(8 pp)
Dodge Focus 2(2)
Defensive Roll 2(2)
Attractive 1(1)
Improved Initiative 1(1)
Attack Specialization(Blast) 1(1)
Luck(1)

SKILLS(13 pp)

Acrobatics +6(+9)
Bluff +2(+5)(+9 Appearances)
Climb +2(+2)
Concentration +3(+3)
Disguise +1(+9)
Diplomacy +4(+7)(+11 Appearances)
Drive +1(+3)
Intimidate +4(+6)
Know: Current Events +4(+4)
Notice +5(+5)
Perform: Dance +4(+7)
Perform: Sing +5(+10)
Perform: Acting +4(+7)
Sense Motive +4(+4)
Swim +2(+2)
Lift: +0(+2)
Language: English
Language: French

Powers(39 pp)

Super-Strength 2(4)

Leaping 1(1)

Speed 1(1)

Swimming 1(1)

Protection(Impervious) 2(4)

Immunity(Limited)(Disease, Poison, Exhaustion, Hunger&Thirst) 4(2)

Immunity (Sonic Damage) 5(5)

Sensory Shield(Hearing) 2(2)

Super-Senses 4(Precognition, Uncontrolled)(2)

Blast(Area-Cone, Penetrating, Distracting, Action) +5(10)
 PF: Subtle(1)
 PF: Precise(1)
 PF: Affects Insubstantial(1)
 AP: Blast(Area-Cone) +3(1)

Morph(Single Form, Continuous Extra)(2)
Metamorph(1): 
 Remove POWER: Blast, PF & APs(-14)
 Remove SKILL: Intimidation +4(-1)
 Remove FEAT: Attack Specialization(Blast) 1(-1)
 Remove DRAWBACK: Power Loss(1)

 ADD SKILL: Diplomacy +2, Notice +2(1)
 ADD POWER: Strike(Penetrating, Aura) +3(9)
  ADD PF: Affects Insubstantial(1)
 ADD FEAT: Attack Focus(Melee) +1(1)
 ADD FEAT: Fascinate(Perform: Sing) 1(1)
 ADD FEAT: Inspire(1)
 ADD FEAT: Skill Mastery(Perform: Sing, Perform: Dance, Perform: Acting, Acrobatics)(1)

Equipment(0 ep)

Complications: Alternate Personality, Metamorph Triggers Other Personality

Drawback: Power Loss(When Unable to Speak, Loses Blast)(Uncommon, Minor)(1)

Stats(12) + Combat(8) + Saves(11) + Feats(8) + Skills(13) + Powers(39) - Drawbacks(1) = 91/91

Stats(+0) + Combat(+0) + Saves(+0) + Feats(+3) + Skills(+0) + Powers(-4) - Drawbacks(+1) = Zero



-----

As to why the alternate persona calls itself "Sin", who knows. Probably thinks its cool. Ask me, even I don't know really, I just like the feel of the name.

OOC: Revised history, and tossed in a potential enemy. IE a doctor using less than ethical means to find out how to bring "Sin" out. 

Swapped Corrosion(Total Fade) for Blast(Penetrating).

Removed Absorbtion(Healing, Sonic Only). I can always have her grow into that later.

Added Precognition(Uncontrolled).

Added Prophetic Dreams as a Complication(figure she probably is kinda wiggy for some time after her Precognition triggers, especially if it happens via a dream).

Ok, revised her metamorph. Scrapped the whole stealth aspect. Her Strike(Penetrating, Aura) is basically a low level sonic field surrounding her body. Which she wasnt aware of until later. Had to update the history as well.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Kent -> Crazy can be fun   Kudos for taking creative license with the institute as a background.  If your character gets in, I'd change the 'guard' event to something else probably though, as I don't imagine something like that happening in the institute (I figured everyone would be more isolated with each other, even scientists would rarely be seen as they would mainly talk through speakers and by proxy whenever possible), either that, or that would have had to happen under some sort of special, more guarded isolation she was going through because of her unexpected split persnonality.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Festy -> To be honest, I'm curious if your character would be that different with another set of powers. I like his personality/outlook, but seeing as there's another quite famous mutant with a vaguely similar disposition as Lukas I'm curious if you could go another way with it. Just something to keep in mind.




Disposition or set of powers? I find myself a big fan of Magneto (if he's the one you speak of) and for a long time have wanted a character with magnetic powers, albeit different on a number of levels. I can however change his powers rather easily as his characteristics and background leave him open to almost anything powers-wise. I've got an idea for an alternate set of powers based on negative energy manipulation if you think that would fit better into the game (seems to fit somewhat better with his occult orientated background). I should mention that although I've long wanted to play a magnetic character I have no problem changing it as long as I have ideas to fall back on that I'm sure I'd enjoy (negative energy for one).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Kent -> You've established Adriana's personality well, but what are her own personal motivations?  What does she plan on doing after the confinement?

Festy -> *nods* I do mean Magneto, pardon me for being vague.  I am worried that the basics of their personalities are too similar to have similar powers as well.  If its alright with you, I'd like you to try re-imagining him with a different set of powers, such as your negative energy one, and just entertain the idea-then, if it doesn't seem to fit well we can go back to magnetic powers.  Just wanting to try something out, although in the end I think it will ultimately be up to you to decide which one is best for your character.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

So...do the characters know each other?  I mean while we were in the facility did we meet each other?  Spend time getting to know one another?  Some people posted that the program is paying us/giving scholarships, etc.  Is that accurate, or was there something about no compensation beyond getting powers?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2006)

*gruff voice*

The waiting was the worst part.

Suspense!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Shalimar -> The way I have it envisioned at the moment is that the program would divide the 25 mutants into groups of 5, so your character knows only 4 other mutants, and may not necessarily know of another PC.  You will quickly find out that you have immunities to the super powers of everyone in your group, but also that they'll have immunities towards your own powers as well (free, extra PP towards Immunities).  I'm not sure as of yet if this will apply to positive benefits of powers, but rest assured I have my reasons for instituting this 

About the people who listed the program paying them, I can see them using it as incentive as an alternative, for instance-with Adriana it was if the treatment didn't work, but then again they pretty much knew it would work.  They would have tried to make the offer as enticing as possible, but they're not about to give away free money knowing the person they're asking was already interested.

Edit-The compensation part was about them not expecting anything from you, the transhumans, in return for the powers, not the other way around-I can see how that was not very clearly worded, however 

Shayuri -> Sorry about that   I want everyone who wants to apply to have a chance of doing so, I know I'm not the fastest spotter of PBP games around here which is why there's a delay on choosing people.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Before her family was approached, I see her as having been part of a lower class family, struggling to survive. She's got good looks and a good singing voice(more perfect pitch than anything). So they were trying to encourage her to do something with that. Which explains her skills in acting as well, time spent in drama.

She wants to become a professional singer in time. Which is kind of amusing as she's not a very outgoing sort, which would kind of be required for someone who sings. With what happened ... she's not sure if she can attain that goal, but that doesnt mean she won't try.

As to general goals, probably finish high school, and work on getting a job that'll give her time to pursue her goal of becoming a singer.

Motivations ... she is the sort who wants to help, and no doubt already probably donates time and all that to various charities. Becoming a singer would give her the chance to spread awareness of various needs, and to help gather money for them. Beyond that ... still pondering what else 'drives' her.

Sin on the other hand ... well, she'd probably go along with her goals, but doesnt mean she agrees with them completely. I'm still trying to work out specifics on how Sin is different in terms of personality.

I'm sure they made all sorts of promises to get her(or more accurately her parents) interested. She was willing to go along, for the money. I figure that she didnt really think about the power, so much as how it could help her parents get into a bit more stable of a position. Figure what they offered was a four year scholarship for one of the big boy colleges. Which would definitely entice her, and her parents I'm sure.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Kent -> 'kay, two more questions, I'm curious why you chose Corrosion as Adriana's normal form's power, any particular reason?  Same with the sonic/hearing defenses.

Also, if you get in, how crazy do you want to make her?  I'm thinking of asking someone in this game to pick up Precognition (Flaw: Uncontrolled) and if you're looking for some sort of motivation for her, I wonder if that sounds appealing?  Depending on how responsible she felt for these visions it might give her some motivation.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kent -> 'kay, two more questions, I'm curious why you chose Corrosion as Adriana's normal form's power, any particular reason?  Same with the sonic/hearing defenses.




I'm willing to swap it out for Blast, and replace Total Fade with Penetrating, if that's any issue with you.

But I felt the idea of giving her a strong power, with several flaws(distracting & full action) made it a bit more interesting.

The view I had of how she uses Corrosion was basically setting up vibrations within the object that destroy it from within, and rather quickly at that.

Which would explain why Sonic Immunity & Sensory Shield(Hearing). It makes sense for a character who can control sonic powers to be resistant or immune to their own effects.

Also the powers listed under metamorph are the ones avaiable to Adriana, IE Adriana is the 'stealthy brawler'. Sin is the one who has access to the Corrosion power.

I figure that Sin in terms of personality is like what Adriana would be like, sans any of her inhibitions. Which of course would not always be a good thing. Sin would probably look at a guy, think he's cute, and kiss him. Just because she wanted to. Or do the same for a girl.

So in ways, Adriana acts as Sin's 'ethics'. Which is kind of amusing. It's not that Sin is evil or anything, its just she tends to be a bit of a hedonist at times. Just the way I'm viewing her right now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh no, I simply confused the two in my head I think, it would make sense for Sin to have more offensive powers like that and I think Corrosion is alright, though I'll have to take a look at it as I recall it was somewhat overpowering.  The explanation for her powers is fine, I was just wondering what in-game aesthetic affects there were/why those particular powers fit with the character mainly.  I edited in a second part to the previous post with another qusetion for you, mind taking a look?


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Oh no, I simply confused the two in my head I think, it would make sense for Sin to have more offensive powers like that and I think Corrosion is alright, though I'll have to take a look at it as I recall it was somewhat overpowering.  The explanation for her powers is fine, I was just wondering what in-game aesthetic affects there were/why those particular powers fit with the character mainly.  I edited in a second part to the previous post with another qusetion for you, mind taking a look?




Figure that she came out looking more physically fit than when she went in of course. Like as if she'd spent the past year doing heavy exercise for a major marathon. Corrosion can be powerful, and I have to admit, for a lower level game, it might be a bit much. Perhaps swapping it out for Blast(Penetrating) would work better, and making Corrosion a big gun attack(IE an AP), by adding unreliable or something like that to it would work better.

It was just something that seemed interesting, and useful. She's a toned down version of a character I made, who killed her parents with her power. Needless to say, this version isnt anywhere near as dark. So, Corrosion fit for the darker image, and when I converted her to the lower power level, I considered it, and realized it probably still fit. But perhaps its best to avoid potential problems to swap it out and take Corrosion(later) as an AP and a big gun type of attack. Keeps everyone happy that way.

As to other aspects about her being crazy ... well, I figured in time there might be problems between the two facets of her personality, between Sin & Adriana. For now however, I figured that the problems are relatively low key, Ie conflict between the two at times on what they want. Whether they'll stay low key or grow, who knows? I could see it growing in time, and I can also see the two personalities merging together.

Figured its best not to get too heavily into that for now, leave it as a plotline that can be worked into the story later.

As far as why she went crazy in the first place ... that I'm still pondering myself. What triggered "Sin" to manifest? Perhaps thats something the scientists are still trying to figure out themselves. IE "this shouldnt have happened" can make for some interesting plotlines down the road as well. As to taking Precognition(Uncontrolled Flaw) ... I'd have to worm out the points, but it could work. That in the instant she tapped into her powers, she realized something that'd seriously injure her, and realized that as she was mentally, she wouldnt be able to handle it. So ... she created Sin, to help her handle the situation. IE a defense mechanism against some horrible event. But yeah ... I like the idea, I'll tweak her out.

CHANGES TO BE MADE: Changing Corrosion to Blast, swapping Total Fade for Penetrating. Adding Precognition(Uncontrolled Flaw). I'll find the points, don't worry.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 10, 2006)

No worries, Sollir. 

I was mostly just posting so you'd know I was still around, still interested.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> RobotRobotI -> I'm so very sorry!  It's funny to me because I didn't have anything nitpicky to say, and I guess between answering the other posts I forgot to mention that.  I do have one small flavor qualm however, in that I think her background elements of being a young genius and becoming isolated is similar to Samnell's Joshua in some respect.  I am still debating to myself whether they are too similar, but I do like her wanting to re-integrate into society and her strange personality as well.




I can easily tone down her intelligence.  The idea wasn't that she was just a young genius, just that she had to maintain a good report card - I wanted the idea to be that it was the only 'work' she ever had to do in her life.  I can take her Int down to 14 or even 12, if you think it'd help ease off of Samnell's character. 

I don't really know how to change the isolation part, though, because I think it plays a big role in the person she's become since her super-powering and the plans she's got for her future.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

RobotRobotI -> Oh, it was more about them both being recluse/antisocial types and wanting to prove themselves to society.  I imagine their motivations are somewhat different so they could probably co-exist, but I'm still going back and forth with it.

Kent -> Thanks


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Not entirely sure how to do the 'shift' body/limbs into tools


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2006)

Lukas Clausewitz with negative energy as opposed to magnetics. Aside from what is included in the sblock nothing in his background has changed:

[sblock]After the three months he was left with a power that he was particularly impressed with. For some reason, whatever it happened to be, he now had the ability to manifest something he referred to as 'negative energy'. It resembled electricity in its shape and how it moved but that was where the similarity ended. It was cold, dark and seemed to stick to people for a brief period after its initial contact, tenaciously sucking away whatever it was there for initially. Also of note was the sound. While the sound of electricity is distintive so is the sound of negative energy, it could almost be described as a cacophony of the cries of suffering. Lukas' negative energy could almost be considered the opposite of electricity, but there were a number of good reasons that it wasn't. This naturally brought the scientific theories of anti-matter to Lukas' mind, and he had to ask: Is what he possessed 'anti-energy'? He could discharge an arc of negative energy (as he preferred to call it, finding anti-energy unpleasant in how it rolled off the tongue) and found he could affect a person in a few different ways, all of them unpleasant however. Initially he found that discharging negative energy into a target caused extensive and rapid decay in the affected location, as though the individual had died and the process of decomposition was accelerated. This was assumably an application of negative energy on something he referred to as 'life energy'. Further expertimentation found he could also drain a target of specific faculties or of whatever energy maintained consciousness. He is eager to explore other areas of application for his powers, in the hope of expanding them and finding new abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hammerhead -> Motivation = Good, seems like a fun way to explore the back setting of the story.  Personality/how far he'd go to achieve his goals?  Is he more of a watcher or would he try to intervene in things?  Quick examples of future powers that would tie in with Insubstantiality would be cool if you can manage.  Also, being incorporeal can be hard to balance, especially with very few supers around in general-because of this I'm wary for allowing such a power right now.  Any thoughts on how it could work in a game like this?




Ideally he would only try to watch things unfold and report them to the public, like a good reporter should, but with his super powers he'd probably try to help people whenever possible. I'm sure this would cause some conflicts with his job at the newspaper. 

I'm not quite sure why Incorporeal could be so problematic. While it makes you difficult to hurt, especially for civilians equipped only with small arms, it provides no more protection than a hero with high levels of Protection and Impervious, or Absorbtion. Plus, it's a bit harder to hurt someone when you're Insubstantial. Can you provide further details as to why Insubstantial could be problematic? If you're worried about high levels of combat immunity, Jack could have trouble manifesting the power under stress (i.e., people shooting at him).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

> Shalimar -> The way I have it envisioned at the moment is that the program would divide the 25 mutants into groups of 5, so your character knows only 4 other mutants, and may not necessarily know of another PC. You will quickly find out that you have immunities to the super powers of everyone in your group, but also that they'll have immunities towards your own powers as well (free, extra PP towards Immunities). I'm not sure as of yet if this will apply to positive benefits of powers, but rest assured I have my reasons for instituting this




Not being able to affect herself with her healing powers might be an issue since her motivation in joining the program was that she was paralyzed and was offered the ability to heal any injury.  Can you clarify a little?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

What I've got so far. (And it will be editied further)

Still need to figure out complicatons/drawbacks to being permanently liquid metal 

[sblock]
NAME: Kyle Everett Graham
AGE:  16
RACE: American
SEX: Male
HEIGHT: 6' 10"
WEIGHT: 300 
HAIR:  Grey
EYE:  Grey
TYPE: Brick/Shifter
ORIGIN: Government Experiment
POWER LEVEL: 6
POWER POINTS: 90
COMPLICATIONS: 
HERO POINTS: 
TRADEOFF: None

STATS(12 pp)

STR: 14(+2)
DEX: 10(+0)
CON: 14(+2)
INT: 14(+2)
WIS: 10(+0)
CHA: 10(+)

COMBAT(12 pp)

ATTACK: +3
DEFENSE: +3

SAVES(18 pp)

FORTITUDE: +6(+8)
REFLEXES: +3(+3)
WILLPOWER: +3(+3)
TOUGHNESS: +6(+8)

FEATS(6 pp)
Chokehold
Improved Grapple
Improved Initiative 1
Improved Pin
Improved Tools 
Improved Trip

SKILLS(5 pp)
Craft: Electronics: +3 
Craft: mecahnics: +3
Disable Device: +3
Drive: +3
Knowledge: Physical Science +2(4)
Knowledge: Technology: +3(5)
Notice: +3


Powers(37 pp)
Immunity (Disease, Poison, Suffocation) (4)
Liquid Metal Form: 4 (20)
 (Duration: Continous +1, Permanent -1)
 -Elongation: 4
 -Immunity (Aging, Starvation, Sleep)
 -Incorporeal: 1
 -Suffocation: 4
Protection: 6 (6)
Super Movement (Slithering) (2)
Super Sense (Radius: Sight) (1)
Super-Strength: 2 (4)


Equipment(0 ep)

Complications: 

Drawbacks: 

Stats(12) + Combat(12) + Saves(18) + Feats(6) + Skills(5) + Powers(37) - Drawbacks() = 

[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Kain -> I'm not sure how to help you, really.  You could up the skill ranks and use your character's strange type of body as flavor, but I really don't know either.

Festy -> Thanks.  Really you can go whatever way you want, I was just curious on how he would look like with another set of powers.  Either is fine with me 

HH -> Well, there aren't mutants with amazingly high amounts of protection at this moment so being Incorporeal gives you an early advantage in that respect.  Assuming you're immune to most physical types of damage, well, there'd be very very few people capable of utilizing an energy or mental attack at the moment which is why I worry.  I don't have a problem with you being defensible so much as being able to create a suitable challenge for everyone's character 

Shalimar -> Ah, language mixup, you're not immune to your own powers, just the four other people you were transformed with, as they are to each other.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok, revisions made.

Precognition(Uncontrolled) taken.

Corrosion Power swapped for Blast Power. Total Fade Extra swapped for Penetrating Extra.

Sin is what you'd call a short range Blaster.

Adriana is what you'd call a stealthy type Brawler.

Explained how she came to understand where Adriana's powers came from. Created a potential enemy to use in the process.

Can't think of a reason why Adriana can cloak, considering their control of sonic energies. If any of you can think of a reason, let me know.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain -> I'm not sure how to help you, really.  You could up the skill ranks and use your character's strange type of body as flavor, but I really don't know either.





RE: Kain - look at the Construct rules.  The immunities of not being organic/being made of metal (like a construct) costs 30 points.  You'll lose your con score, which gives you back 10 points.  It'll cost a total of 20 points, plus whatever powers you take to represent liquidity on top of no longer being a living creature (and instead being living metal.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain -> I'm not sure how to help you, really.  You could up the skill ranks and use your character's strange type of body as flavor, but I really don't know either.





went with him as a high school kid skill wise.. not too strong skills starting off (PL 6 isn't too good for spreading points around)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

EDIT missed your above post, will rethink


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Went with Create Object (self) as a way to do the tool thing, and actually makes for useful things too. (give me a handful of shotgun rounds and I could POSSIBLY have fun with it)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

Would the feedback flaw be appropriate if the objects are part of your body?  Or the limited flaw that the objects have to be made out of metal?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

Kent -> Truthfully, I'd prefer it if the concept came first to the power idea, instead of can you think of a reason why she'd be able to visually cloak, would there be another power that allows her to be sneaky that fits in with her current set of powers.  Right now the powers you chose seem to be spread out all over the place already, although at least your concept gives it some sense of linear ability.  Morph is a potentially very strong power, so if her Sin form is stronger combat-wise than her normal form, you might just want to invest those extra PP in some non-combat area perhaps.   In the end its your decision though, of course 

Kain -> Just a sidenote, out of the characters submitted so far, creating working objects like that would be directly stepping on someone else's toes right now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmm.. didn't want to pile on too many flaws..though either could work just well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Festy -> Thanks. Really you can go whatever way you want, I was just curious on how he would look like with another set of powers. Either is fine with me




Darn, now that I've invested time into two sets of powers I can't decide between them. >_<

I'm leaning towards negative energy (as incidently it fits in better with Lukas' PhD in Occult Sciences), but I'll sleep on it just to be sure.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kent -> Truthfully, I'd prefer it if the concept came first to the power idea, instead of can you think of a reason why she'd be able to visually cloak, would there be another power that allows her to be sneaky that fits in with her current set of powers.  Right now the powers you chose seem to be spread out all over the place already, although at least your concept gives it some sense of linear ability.  Morph is a potentially very strong power, so if her Sin form is stronger combat-wise than her normal form, you might just want to invest those extra PP in some non-combat area perhaps.   In the end its your decision though, of course




Looking the numbers over, and considering their differing personalities, I'm going to be making a few notable changes.

Obviously I still want Sin to be the combat focused one. She's the girl you ask for when you need to see things get smashed.  

Thinking of making Adriana dominantly non combat focused. Or at least not able to do direct damage anyway. Which means a major retooling of the points for Adriana. Just giving you a headsup that I'm going to be adjusting Adriana. And yes, I know that Morph can be very powerful.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> Can't think of a reason why Adriana can cloak, considering their control of sonic energies. If any of you can think of a reason, let me know.




If it doesn't fit in with the rest of the powers its ok to drop it, at PL 6 diversifying is a pain, but also, the more niche's your in the more chances for overlap with other people.  Right now she is a brick, a stealth specialist, and a blaster which over laps with a couple of the other character's skill/power sets.  It sort of feels like you have 180pp instead of 90 like the rest of us because of the morph/metamorph only costing 3pp total and that is allowing you to cover so many rolls.

The split personality is a cool idea but you don't need to use metamorph to do it, and the removal of that huge cost break would mean you don't need to go into other people's areas to spend PP.  If you want powers that 1 personality can use and not the other, then give your character a 1pp drawback to say that.  For example, if you want one personality to be a blaster and the other one not to be take a Blast power, then as an AP take a strike or something.


If this wasn't cool to post I apologize, its just that you get such a big cost break from using the 3 pp morph metamorph and that second form is acrobatics/stealth like Makenzie.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Shal, thanks. And no, it was fine. The cloaking was just a holdover from the other version of the chara. I didnt come up with the idea of making the source be sonic based until today. So I kind of expected this, so no worries.

Losing the power would work, that's for sure. Of course, when she's Adriana, she'd have next to no combat ability.

So I'm sticking with Metamorph, just dropping the "stealth" abilities and spend the extra points on other non-combat skills / abilities. That way she's still able to function in either personality, just in different ways.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain -> Just a sidenote, out of the characters submitted so far, creating working objects like that would be directly stepping on someone else's toes right now.





Not really making things so much as making his form shift into a tool's shape. Morph/Shapeshift were too pricey for what I was thinking of. All he does is shift a limb to be what he needs (mostly phycially powered things like Screwdrivers, wrenches and such.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

> So I'm sticking with Metamorph, just dropping the "stealth" abilities and spend the extra points on other non-combat skills / abilities.




That was sort of the issue.  Beyond the concealment power, she has a ton of stealth, hide in plain sight, etc. in her other form.  Getting the extra 90pp lets you get around the problem that we all have to face with having 90pp.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Not really making things so much as making his form shift into a tool's shape. Morph/Shapeshift were too pricey for what I was thinking of. All he does is shift a limb to be what he needs (mostly phycially powered things like Screwdrivers, wrenches and such.)




If thats all you want just take the improvised tool feat with the sfx being that your shifting your hands into the tools.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If thats all you want just take the improvised tool feat with the sfx being that your shifting your hands into the tools.





Hmm..have to wait and see what the boss man says. 

The wold free up some feats.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd love to try my hand at a low-level M&M game, and this one looks enticing.

-Dr. Emerson Walden

A professor of American Lit. at a small southern university, Professor Walden found himself out of a job when accusations of an inappropriate relationship with one of his female students were leveled, and the school came down hard, despite the lack of hard prrof or evidence.  Depressed and out of a job (though, with a respectably small severence package), Dr. Walden set to lining up a new job...and found that dismissals such as his didn't come with the prospect of a new job in the field of education.  That is when he was approached by two strangers, offering this former English Professor and amateur philosopher a chance at a new life.

With lots of time to think, read, and study, Dr. Walden has been searching for his place in humanity, an occupation that seems so much more vital now that he has joined a whole new stage of humanity.  He has his ideas, that it is every human's right and responsibility to find and walk their own path, to be true to themselves, and live in harmony with the rest of the world.  Of course, one shouldn't live so in harmony with everyone else that they cease to become an individual.  This philosophy has become Dr. Emerson Waldon's life work-to guide those who have found themselves heroes in this new world, and to help them find their unique path.

Powers:  While I havn't settled hard on a power, I like the idea of his power reflecting his self-assumed "Path Guide" role.  Dr. Emerson Walden can't get lost.  Powers like direction sense, and a nigh-insurmountable will save (mind shield even) could reflect his new and unwavering viewpoint on the world as not only philisophical, but possibly a by-product of his mutation.  Depending on how things work out, he could also have a whole array of other super-senses, allowing him to "see (or hear, or taste, or simply sense)" what is not immediately obvious to others.  He might also have a super-boosted Wisdom and/or Intellegence.  

Archetypically, I see him as a wise-mentor type, however, he is a wise mentor type who is getting used to his powers, the same as everyone else, his own powers just seem to help him deal more quickly.  I could definietly see him with an interesting relationship with the other, younger characters.

(I apoligize, I don't have my books here with me, I am on vacation, but I will be able to post hard stats monday or tuesday)


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 10, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That was sort of the issue.  Beyond the concealment power, she has a ton of stealth, hide in plain sight, etc. in her other form.  Getting the extra 90pp lets you get around the problem that we all have to face with having 90pp.




Actually I didnt respend all that much.

I dropped the stealth, concealment, hide in plain sight, etc.

I removed her Blast, dropped Intimidation, and removed her attack specialization.
For that she gained more ranks on diplomacy & notice, several mostly non-combat feats and strike(penetrating, aura).

She can still fight, if needed, but she's nowhere near as good as Sin, obviously.

Its a stylistic difference. She's got power to defend herself, if needed.

Frankly, if I ever saw a build that used metamorph to respend almost all their points, I'd be saying NO in a sunday second. Metamorph is best used for minor or low key changes.

Adriana herself has no ability to intimidate, its not part of her nature. Sin however would gladly intimidate a target. So, it fits to drop the intimidate in favor of other skills.

Adriana is not meant for combat, so it fits to drop the blast, and give her some extra feats, and a different attack power that isnt as 'potent' as her Blast is.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 11, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> -Dr. Emerson Walden




Cool reference. Would he walk around calling powered people Transcendentalists?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Hum.  I don't mean to (well, I guess I do, sorry) discuss the game's rules here, but...

With Darkness Control, it says with each rank, the area I can cover goes up the [whatever] chart.  Since the starting area of Darkness Control is a 5 foot cube, does that mean it starts at the 5 mark on the chart, and just increases from there?  Does it get multipled by the number on the chart?  Is the number on the chart the number of 5 foot squares I can cover?

From the book...  Darkness Control says 

You can blanket an area in darkness, creating total visual concealment in
a 5-foot radius at rank 1.  Each additional rank moves the radius one step
up the Time and Value Progression Table.

Rank 5 on the Time and Value table is listed as 25.  Does that mean it has a radius of 25 feet?  Or, if it just progresses 1 step for each rank beginning with step 3 (which has a value of 5), does that mean that Darkness Control 5 lets me cover 250 square feet?

/boggle


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Kent -> You are one awesomely cooperative player, I look forward to seeing the revised Adriana

Shalimar -> Thanks very much for helping everyone mechanics-wise.  I think its fair for you to critique other player's characters somewhat, and don't think you've gone overboard with anything you've said so far.  That said, once we're 100% sure on all the characters is when the real hammering out of stats needs to be done, so don't worry too much about people's concepts 

ByteRynn -> Color me definately intrigued.  I personally have several ideas for powers you could use, but I'd like to see what you come up with before making any suggestions.

RobotRobotI -> I think that's how it's supposed to go but I'm not sure.  If your power starts at 5, then you find it on the table til you get to the next increase, which in this case would be 25.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, the power starts at the 5 value, then Rank 5 would put it up four steps to 250 from there.

... I really don't think I need that much.

Or do you mean I just count from 1 despite the 5ftsq base?  In which case I'd have 25 ft sq, which is really not much at all (an area of 4-5 tiles, on a grid... not really much space to do anything in.)

Or maybe it's 1 five foot square at rank 1, and 25 five foot squares at rank 5, which sounds like it might be right!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

It appears I may need to read the whole book cover to cover soon  Well, thankfully I don't think there will be fighting the very first RL week of the game so I have the time to


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2006)

> I dropped the stealth, concealment, hide in plain sight, etc.



Would asking you to drop the Skill Mastery Acrobatics be out of line?   

Roger Sollir


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 11, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Cool reference. Would he walk around calling powered people Transcendentalists?




Good.  I am sure your American Lit. teacher is pleased you caught that.  I know I would be if one of my students caught the reference.  Is it too over the top?  At the very least, I'd like one of the names to stick, though to be completely obvious, I would need to go by THREE names, Like Dr. Emerson David Walden.  It fits with the Transcendentalists.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2006)

The Darkness would be:
Rank.....Area
1.........5
2.........10
3.........25
4.........50
5.........100

things multiple by 2, 2.5, 2, 2.5, for each step up the progression ladder.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The Darkness would be:
> Rank.....Area
> 1.........5
> 2.........10
> ...




Oooh.  I see.  Thanks.  

Looks like I was giving myself an extra rank when I was figgering things!  Whoops!


----------



## Samnell (Jun 11, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Good.  I am sure your American Lit. teacher is pleased you caught that.  I know I would be if one of my students caught the reference.  Is it too over the top?




Not at all. I just recognized it because I'm a geekish sort of dweeb who remembers that kind of thing.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 11, 2006)

Just a quick post to let you know I am still interested but my inlaws have dropped by so I can't really make in depth posts.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Mimic, if you can manage a post by tomorrow night around this time, it'd be nice if you could answer the question I had for you on the frontpage *drags it up*



> Mimic -> Motivations? Besides just finding his parents, what would your character's personality be like and how would he look at his powers? Kind con men seem a bit of a stretch, if your character is accepted I would want some sort of clarification on the part of his background. Are you planning on having your character mimic physical traits via Morph, or powers also?




I wouldn't be so demanding, just that I plan on finalizing the remaining spots/backups tomorrow night.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2006)

Still waiting on your call Sollir about which way to go.. Improved Tools or such  or create objects?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Improvised Tools would probably be the best, seeing as you mentioned you're spread out on PP already and Create Object is the main power of another potential character.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I could put a point in Improved Tools to simulate it and put the other three into something else (like protection or perhaps shield)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2006)

After some deliberation, I think I'll go with the negative energy build for Lukas.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2006)

Fixed up Kyle.. Improved Tools, Improved Init and 2 points to protection.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Fun, fun all around


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Mimic, if you can manage a post by tomorrow night around this time, it'd be nice if you could answer the question I had for you on the frontpage *drags it up*
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so demanding, just that I plan on finalizing the remaining spots/backups tomorrow night.





Looking forward to the decision.    /fingerscrossed.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 11, 2006)

*Josh, Sheet with Stats cleaned up*

[sblock]*Joshua Lucas Trevin*
PL: 6 (90 pp)
Concept: Telekinetic Musical Genius/Telepath-to-Be

Gender: Male
Age: 25 (Date of Birth: July 28, 1981)
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 120 lbs.
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

*ABILITIES:*   STR: 10 (0)  DEX: 16 (+3)   CON: 10 (0)   INT: 16 (+3)   WIS: 14 (+2)   CHA: 8 (-1)

*SKILLS:* Bluff  (-1), Computers 4 (+7), Concentration 11 (+13), Diplomacy  (-1), Disguise  (-1), Escape Artist  (+3), Gather Info  (-1), Handle Animal  (-1), Intimidate  (-1),  Knowledge (Art 5) (+8),  Notice 7 (+9), Perform (Keyboards 11) (+10), Perform (String Instruments 11) (+10), Search  (+3), Sense Motive  (+2), Stealth  (+3),  Survival  (+2) 

*FEATS:*  Benefit [wealth] (1), Dodge Focus (2), Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (1) [Concentration, Knowledge (art), Perform (keyboards), Perform (stringed instruments)],  

*POWERS:*  *Telekinesis [6] - DC:21:tough, Damaging [6], Perception [6], Precise [1], *Force Field [6], Subtle [2], Selective [1]

*COMBAT:*  Attack 2  [Unarmed +0 (Bruise)]   Defense 16 (12 flat-footed)   Init  3

*SAVES:*  Toughness 6 (6 flat-footed)  Fortitude 3  Reflex 6  Will 8

*DRAWBACKS:*  None

_Abilities 14  +  Skills 13 (52 ranks)  +  Feats 5  +  Powers 34  +  Combat 12  +  Saves 12  –  Drawbacks 0 = 90 / 90_

*Explanation of Powers:*

Josh's transcendance profoundly altered his brain's capabilities, turning the drive that once pushed him to the heights of musical excellence into a physical force all its own. 

_Telekinesis:_ Josh can seize objects with his thoughts and move them with great ease. He can lift and move freely up to 1600 pounds. He can freely lift, but not easily move, up to 3200 pounds and drag as much as 8000 pounds. With increased concentration, these figures increase to 1.5 tons, 3 tons, and 7.5 tons. Josh can maintain this increased state indefinitely in the absence of distractions. For very short bursts of time, he can double his capacity. Josh can telekinetically manipulate anything he can see.

In addition to simply moving objects, Josh can direct blasts of telekinetic force or crush the things he holds. He also enjoys extremely precise control, allowing him to handle delicate objects and perform tasks demanding a very light touch indeed. He sometimes plays the violin with his power. While Josh sometimes accentuates his power use with gestures, these are a mere affectation and not required.

_Force Field:_ The existance of Josh's force field was difficult to ascertain, as it is undetectable to all known instrumentation. The same force that powers his telekinesis is presumed to cover his body in a barrier mere nanometers thick that rests approximately fifteen micrometers outside of Josh's skin. Josh can allow selected objects or materials to pass through his field. 

The field is too close to his skin to protect any normal clothing he wears, even if Josh chose to admit it through. He finds this tiring and annoying, and so is considering his options for clothing that could fit beneath the barrier (in a space which perhaps would accomodate the diamater of a single fiber of polyester) and thus not be subject to wear and tear should he ever have to use his force field for defense.

Josh finds the presence of his forcefield pleasant and keeps it on while awake, preferring to tune it to admit things as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2006)

Sollir, I was thinking that for a relatively good person like Makenzie with her power as is, there is no reason that she can't walk into a hospital and walk out 2 hours later having emptied the hospital of the sick and injured.  A healing factory really doesn't fit too well with what I was thinking, so I'm wondering if you would okay the side-effect flaw for it.  At the 2pp/rank version of the flaw, she would get hit by an equal rank version of the fatigue power whenever she used her healing and have to make a will save to resist it.  Here is an example, tell me what you think:

Makenzie comes upon an accident and is able to free a boy from the wreck but he can't wait for a doctor.  Makenzie uses her healing power on him to stablize his dying status, so healing 6, she rolls a 10 instantly stabilizing him with her power, but now she has to resist mental fatigue from its use.  She gets a 16(6+rolled 10), and is fine.  Next she goes to the driver and tries to work her healing to stabilize him, she rolls a 19, and he is stable, but she doesn't do so well resisting the strain, only getting a 9 total which puts her at exhausted.

Healing 6 (Standard Action; Side Effect: Fatigue Roll; PF: Triggered; 7pp)

I think making the possibilty of healing her self to unconsciousness wellalleviate the I can be a healing factory thing, then again people wont really care about her side of things, they'd want their loved ones cured immediately which could be an interesting conflict if Makenzie has some valid reason for not healing everyone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Samnell -> Very nice, I enjoyed the comment about how your forcefield reacts to your characters clothing Lol, I can see how that might actually give him a reason to wear super-hero-ish tights (and perhaps cause for an embarassing situation before then ).  I also like the description of him using his hands to act out the telekinetic gestures, I think that's one of the qualities of the movie Magneto that I enjoyed most in X-men, and that it makes sense for a musician type (acting as the 'conductor').  Overall a good, clean build I think that'll work fine.  If you don't mind editing it sometime later today, y'see I have minor OCD and it would be prettier to me if you edited in the Knowledge/Perform stuff before Art/Keyboard/Strings, and also stick Dodge Focus (2) before Eidetic Memory.  I know, I'm a weirdo, thanks in advance!

Shalimar -> This is how you have it built currently, correct?

Healing 2 pts./rank, +1/rank for Standard Action, +1 pp for Triggered -2/rank constant Side Effect (Fatigue, +0/rank extra Alternate Saving Throw: Will).

I'll debate whether on allowing this atm, it seems slightly problematic.  The way its set up currently, there already is a Tiring flaw, although it automatically fatigues you unlike the 1e version.  Furthermore, the Side Effect is slightly weaker, as the base power costs 30 pp/rank, the side effect currently is 20 pp/rank along with a modifier that makes it easier for you to save (which is fine by me seeing as this is a low PL game in the first place).  Also, depending on if you planned on adjusting Healing to a move action in the future like you mentioned, it could be problematic as you'd have to adjust the Side Effect as its written.  That said, Healing seems to have gone up in price and gone down in value between editions, and healing others during battle is much less exciting than combat.  The point you made about your character going into a hospital and clearing house is a valid one, though.

Consider keeping Side Effect as it is, but flawing your healing so it only works for Lethal statuses?  (or perhaps doesn't work for nonlethal statuses, allowing you to heal ability drain as well).  Also you could consider using the Unreliable flaw with 5 uses (Hero point to regenerate those uses).  Alternatively, make the Side Effect slightly stronger, either attaching a Drain that only drains 1-2 ability points but lasts for an extended period of time (boosting its cost up considerably) or attaching Blast with the Sedation power feat.  If the end product seems to be too weak, we'll take a look again at your power and then go from there, but perhaps entertain these ideas until then?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2006)

How about an alternate to tiring?  Would it be a fair trade to allow a save on tiring, but depending on the results possibly inflicting Exhaustion and Unconsciousness?  The save would be a will save with a dc equal to 10+Rank

Healing 3(Standard Action(+1); Alt. Tiring(-1); PF: Regrowth; 2pp/rank; 7pp)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

That's fair, although just make it Fatigue -> Exhaustion -> Unconsciousness like usual   Right now that seems a good quick fix, if its too underpowered/overpowered later we can take a look at it again inbetween issues.

 Judgement Day   

I'll decide on the remaining spots/reservation spots around 9 pm central (6 1/2 hours from now)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> That's fair, although just make it Fatigue -> Exhaustion -> Unconsciousness like usual   Right now that seems a good quick fix, if its too underpowered/overpowered later we can take a look at it again inbetween issues.




To clarify it would be:
Save=No Fatigue
Fail=Fatigue
Fail>5=Exhausted
Fail>10=Unconscious

The DC of the save would go up as her ranks in healing go up, although she could choose to use less healing ranks to have a lower DC.

is that about right?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 11, 2006)

Pout.. I hate waiting!


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2006)

Looking good so far, peeps.  This will be interesting.  And seeing the wicked pace of Toki's game, I hope I don't regret my decision to sit this one out. :\   Regardless, I'll add my 2 cents here once in a while....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Sounds good, Shalimar!

Kain -> Them's the breaks 

Agamon, there's still time to submit a character if you like.  Regardless though, I imagine GL will pick up soon enough, we've been through wors


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 11, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Would asking you to drop the Skill Mastery Acrobatics be out of line?
> 
> Roger Sollir




I'd have nothing against dropping it, but to a degree it does fit.

Acrobatics can blend well with dancing.

I understand your reasons of course. If you've got reccomendations for another feat(or possibly another skill mastery to take) I'm more than open. I'm posting the fully revised chara (pending that one issue) in a bit. I found a skill that works, Ultimate Effort(Perform: Sing) so no worries about the Skill Mastery Feat(though she may still acquire it later, and I still think that Skill Mastery(her 3 perform skills & acrobatics) blends well. But for now, no worries.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 11, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Judgement Day




I've been good!


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 11, 2006)

Adriana "Sin" Neika, REVISED, complete, history included, Reserve Status

NAME: Adriana "Sin" Neika
AGE: 17
RACE: American
SEX: Female
HEIGHT: 6'0"
WEIGHT: 160
HAIR: Blond, mid back, braided as Adriana, loose and flowing as Sin
EYE: Grey
TYPE: Short Range Blaster (low key Brawler as Adriana)
ORIGIN: Government Experiment
POWER LEVEL: 6
POWER POINTS: 90
COMPLICATIONS: Alternate Personality, Morph Triggers Other Personality, Prophetic Dreams
HERO POINTS: 2 / 2
TRADEOFF: None

STATS(18 pp)

STR: 12(+1)(22 Lift)
DEX: 14(+2)
CON: 12(+1)
INT: 12(+1)
WIS: 12(+1)
CHA: 16(+3)

COMBAT(8 pp)

ATTACK: +2
DEFENSE: +2

SAVES(11 pp)

FORTITUDE: +1(+4)
REFLEXES: +2(+6)
WILLPOWER: +1(+5)

DERIVED

TOUGHNESS: +5 BASE / +3 FLAT FOOTED / +2 IMPERVIOUS
KNOCKBACK: +4 BASE / +3 FLAT FOOTED
INITIATIVE: +6 BASE
ATTACK: +2 BASE / +3 MELEE / +2 RANGED / +4 BLAST / +4 GRAPPLE
DEFENSE: 14 DEFENSE / 11 FLAT FOOTED
DAMAGE: +3 PEN AURA UNARMED / +4 BLAST
MOVEMENT: 100 NORMAL / 200 ACCELERATED / 400 ALL OUT / 10 MPH
JUMPING: 5 HIGH / 11 STANDING / 22 RUNNING
SWIMMING: 25 HALF / 50 FULL / 2.5 MPH

FEATS(9 pp)
Attack Focus(Melee) 1(1)
Dodge Focus 2(2)
Defensive Roll 2(2)
Attractive 1(1)
Improved Initiative 1(1)
Attack Specialization(Blast) 1(1)
Luck(1)

SKILLS(8 pp)

Acrobatics +1(+3)
Bluff +1(+4)(+8 Appearances)
Climb +1(+2)
Craft: Art +5(+6)
Concentration +2(+2)
Diplomacy +1(+4)(+8 Appearances)
Intimidate +3(+6)
Know: Current Events +4(+4)
Notice +3(+3)
Perform: Wind Instruments +1(+4)
Perform: Sing +1(+4)
Perform: Dance +1(+4)
Perform: Acting +1(+4)
Sense Motive +4(+4)
Swim +1(+2)
Lift: +0(+3)
Language: English
Language: French
Language: Japanese

Powers(36 pp)

Super-Strength 2(4)

Leaping 1(1)

Speed 1(1)

Swimming 1(1)

Protection(Impervious) 2(4)

Immunity(Limited)(Disease, Poison, Exhaustion, Hunger&Thirst) 4(2)

Immunity (Sonic Damage) 5(5)

Sensory Shield(Hearing) 2(2)

Super-Senses 4(Precognition, Uncontrolled)(2)

Strike(Aura, Penetrating)(sonic fX) +3(9)
 PF: Precise(1)
 AP: Blast(Range Flaw, Area-Cone, Penetrating, Action) +4(1)
  PF: Subtle
  PF: Precise
 AP: Blast(Range Flaw, Area-Cone) +4(1)
  PF: Subtle
  PF: Precise

Morph(Single Form, Continuous Extra, No Disguise Bonus)(2)

Equipment(0 ep)

Drawback: Power Loss(When Unable to Speak, Loses Blast APs)(Uncommon, Minor)(0)
Drawback: Power Loss(When in Adriana Personality, Loses Blast APs)(Uncommon, Minor)(0)

Stats(18) + Combat(8) + Saves(11) + Feats(9) + Skills(8) + Powers(36) - Drawbacks(0) = 90/90

CHARA INFO

Adriana "Sin" Neika is essentially a short range blaster(or as Adriana, low key brawler / non-combatant). She's mostly built for limited distances, but can attack up close if needed. Her other powers are just basically low key superhuman enhancements, nothing exceptional. They brought her in because of her perfect natural pitch, which they believed could be fine tuned and allow her to create negative subharmonics in targets. It didnt work out quite as they'd planned, but overall they'd have to say it was a success.

She's in ways almost like a number of other sonic blasters, as if she can't speak, she loses access to some of her powers. This limitation does not apply to Adriana, but she doesnt have Sin's ability to project her sonic based energies either.

HISTORY

Having come from a poor family, when they were approached about making Adriana Neika one of their potentials, her parents jumped at the chance. She wasnt so sure about it, but the amount offered, along with them being willing to help provide a scholarship even if she didnt have what it took was more than enough to convince her to go through with it.

There are days now that she regrets that choice.

They determined easily that she had lots of potential, and proceeded to run all sorts of icky and strange tests on her. There were days that all she did was lay in a huge tube filled with some manner of strange gunk. There were days that all they did was run all sorts of physical tests, but finally, the day came when they were ready to test out the full extents of her power.

They told her to focus her thoughts, and direct the 'flow' outwards, toward the target. The next thing she knew, she was laying in a bed, and a number of doctors were looking at her, quite worried, with all sorts of medical terms being thrown about that she couldnt understand. But, she heard one term she did understand. MPD. Multiple Personality Disorder.

It seemed that the first time she tapped into her power, somehow, something in her head snapped, and she created a second persona, who called herself "Sin". The 'core' of the power that she'd received, was 'acquired' by Sin. What she'd received was apparently little more than just a general overall, if still meta-human enhancement of ability. Definitely not of any real worth to the agency.

It wasnt until the next day, that they realized she'd developed abilities they'd never dreamed she'd be capable of. It wasnt in a very pleasant manner either how she discovered it either. She went to bed that night, feeling dejected. Her family needed the money, and after all that happened, to be thrown out like she was nothing.

It wasnt until a few days later, when they had her in an isolation room, making sure that her other personality wasnt hostile, that she came to realize just what had really happened to her.

"I was against this from the beginning."

She didnt recognize the voice, but that was nothing new.

"What do you want?! I'm a failure! All the doctors said it. They don't want me, they want her!"

It'd been hard, knowing that the other personality, who called herself "Sin" was who they wanted. The chances of her family ever getting the money was diminishing fast.

"Oh ... you're not a failure. But ... we need to find out just what it takes to bring Sin out. And how to keep her in control. You are useless, she is not."

The next hour or three was one terror after another, and she just hoped that it'd end. "It's not going to end! She's too valuable to us! Just go away! You're worthless!"

Those words ... she'd remembered how her parents at times had said that, but they'd changed over the years. The words, those specific words brought back unpleasant memories, and she just didnt want to be seen. She just wanted to hide.

Next thing she knew, it all stopped. She looked up to see the doctor being hauled off. The doctor didnt look like he'd taken the end to the session too well, and the guards didnt take what he'd done too well either.

She heard voices, but wasnt completely aware of what was going on, shutting down for the moment. 

She didnt understand, but heard a calming voice speak over the comm, but there was a touch of anger in her voice, "Don't worry, she'll be fine. Return to your posts. I trust the doctor didn't put up too much of a fight?"

One of the guards scowled, "Oh, it seems he hit our fists with his face a few too many times, but otherwise, he's fine. Can't believe he managed to pull this off under our noses."

Once they were gone, she heard Sin's voice in her head, "He would have killed you in time, you know that, right?"

She had to nod at what Sin said to her, she was right.

"Don't worry, I'll protect you, and ... you'll protect me."

That took her back, Sin needed protection from something? "How?"

"I burn energy fast with that whammy the lab boys gave me, we gotta share this body, right? So ... we protect each other, k? And maybe I'll teach you a few things about what it's like to live."

A very strange relationship was born.

PERSONALITY

Adriana Neika is a strange girl, who somehow has locked a portion of her most powerful meta-human ability away in the personality that calls itself "Sin". She is a strong willed girl, but is relatively quiet one, not prone to socializing easily despite her natural charisma. Despite the incident with the doctor, she's still able to interact with people with the same ease as before. She doesnt make friends easily, but those she does make, she's loyal to. She's also the sort to try and want to help people, despite her lack of ability, and probably at times because of it. If she ever calls you a friend, you've got a staunch ally.

Sin ... she's another story. While she has all the basic personality traits of Adriana, she's in many ways, totally different as well. It's like someone took Adriana, made her bold, and gave her a zest and a hunger for life. However, there were negative aspects picked up as well, as Sin can have a temper, and when she gets mad, things tend to get destroyed, fast. Also, when Sin decides she doesnt want to deal with anyone, good luck convincing her to do so.

APPEARANCES

Standing at six feet in height, tending toward an athletic build, with blond hair down to her mid back, Adriana Neika stands out in a crowd. No matter what she does, she stands out and draws attention to herself, especially when she starts singing or dancing. Perhaps due to her poor family background, she did everything she could to not be noticed unless on stage due to the state of her clothing, almost always being hand me downs. Now, with her body in far better shape than it was, and with some coaching from Sin, she doesnt look quite so shabby. She dresses in ways to avoid drawing attention to herself, and no doubt, if she tried, could be very beautiful, but her mannerisms and her choice of clothing keeps her from being more noteworthy than she is.

As Sin, she likes to wear clothing that makes herself seen and heard. So long as it's not illegal, Sin is probably going to try it at least once. The zest for life that she has also makes itself noted in the bright look in her eyes, especially when trying something new. However, when Sin is pissed off ... she looks almost like a demon straight out of hell, and is not a good person to be around, especially with the powers at her disposal. Rumors abound that while the two of them can easily easily pass as sisters, that there are a few subtle differences, like breast size, not that anyone can get an answer from Adriana, and nobody is brave enough to risk pissing off Sin to ask her either!

PARENTS

Adriana's parents are both still alive and well and doing well, or at least better now that Adriana is in other hands for the moment. Her father is a car salesman, and her mother works for one of the local schools. In terms of personality, their isnt really a lot to be said about either one of them, as they're mostly busy trying to eke out a living. They do care for her, and try and keep track of her, but they also know that she's practically an adult now. The Agency no doubt discourages an amount of digging into what they plan to do with her.

FRIENDS

Until the event with the Agency, Adriana had only a small cluster of what one would call true friends, who were definitely of a most unusual arrangement. One female geek, one female drama major, one male band member, and a male jock who's definitely part of the 'in' crowd. Definitely an unusual selection of friends. Now, it seems people are more interested in her, but she's still the same girl as she was for the most part, so she hasnt taken an active interest in more friends than she's already got.

-----

Ok, didnt have time yesterday to finish revisions, and while I'm considered Reserve, I'm still going to finish out the tweaking. Hopefully this takes her out of 'questionable' for toe-stepping on others feet.

Changed her musical emphasis to art. She still has some performance skills, and acrobatics, but they're more low key, and indicative of some time spent in drama, and what would probably expected of a talented high school junior.

Wasnt sure if either of the Power Loss Drawbacks would warrant points, as they just restrict her Strike APs, and not the whole Power Array. So I left them as zero point drawbacks. If they do qualify as 1 point drawbacks, then she's got two points floating.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2006)

*Jack "Spectre" Abrams
PL 6 

Abilities*
Strength 12
Dexterity 16
Constitution 12
Intelligence 14
Wisdom 10
Charisma 16

_20 points_

*Combat*
Initiative +3

Melee Attack +3
Ranged Attack +0

Defense 13, Flat-footed 10

_0 points_

*Saves*

Toughness +4
Fortitude +4
Reflex +8
Will +5

_13 points_

*Movement*

30 feet per round

*Skills*
Bluff +10 (7 ranks)
Dipomacy +11 (8 ranks)
Drive +4 (1 rank)
Gather Information +13 (10 ranks)
Investigate +1 (1 rank)
Knowledge: Current Events +5 (3 ranks)
Notice +6 (6 ranks)
Profession: Reporter +5 (5 ranks)
Search +7 (5 ranks)
Sense Motive +5 (5 ranks)

Languages: English, Spanish

_13 points_

*Feats*
Attack Focus: Melee 3
Connected
Contacts
Defensive Roll 3
Dodge Focus 3
Redirect
Well-Informed

_13 points_

*Powers*

Insubstantial 4 + Reaction
AP: Insubstantial 4 + Affects Others

_25 points_

Strike 2 + Alternative Save: Fortitude + Affects Corporeal

_6 points_

*Complications*
Professional

_20+13+13+13+25+6=90 points_


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Agamon, there's still time to submit a character if you like.  Regardless though, I imagine GL will pick up soon enough, we've been through wors




Unfortunately, my tabletop IH game starts in less than an hour and you'll have made your decision by the time I check back tonight.  And everyone here has put a lot of work into their characters, I don't want to sneak in under the wire and take a spot (not that I really think I could).  No problem though, I'm still happy to be an observer.  Since my last post, my new d20Mod game looks ready to begin (apparently I was one of 4 players chosen from over 50 applicants, kewl beans).

And it kinda looks like Toki's just taking weekends off, which is cool.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> I'd have nothing against dropping it, but to a degree it does fit.
> 
> Acrobatics can blend well with dancing.
> 
> I understand your reasons of course. If you've got reccomendations for another feat(or possibly another skill mastery to take) I'm more than open. I'm posting the fully revised chara (pending that one issue) in a bit. I found a skill that works, Ultimate Effort(Perform: Sing) so no worries about the Skill Mastery Feat(though she may still acquire it later, and I still think that Skill Mastery(her 3 perform skills & acrobatics) blends well. But for now, no worries.




Yea, my reasoning is that Makenzie is a professional level acrobat that has performed for most of her life, both she and Adriana are according to the skill benchmarks expert acrobats known throughout the industry.  I am pushing against the caps, I can't be any better and Adriana is right at her heels, and its not her area of expertise.

Your character is all over everyone else's areas and its not really fun to have the defining thing on your character be barely better then someone else when its not even that other person's main thing.  I'll leave it at that until we get into working on our stats later tonight.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

The difference between 6th spot and reserve is really tough  , I've got to go but I'll be back in 2 more hours and decide then


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> The difference between 6th spot and reserve is really tough  , I've got to go but I'll be back in 2 more hours and decide then





meanie!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry for the overly long wait, everyone.  I ended up going back and forth and the spots quite a bit, to be honest.



> Characters Chosen:
> 1. Shalimar's *MaKenzie Wolf*
> 2. Samnell's *Joshua Lucas Trevin*
> 3. Festy_Dog's *Lukas Clausewtiz***
> ...




It was extremely hard for me to choose between the characters, I know I asked a lot from everyone and I'd like to thank everyone who submitted a character profusely.  Overall, all the characters were fantastic, and several of the choices I made were simply due to personal taste and how the characters will interact with each other/the story.  These last three slots were especially hard to be filled, and I actually wavered between those three slots and the two reserved and a few others pretty heavily.  Hopefully though, this will make for a fun campaign!

Thank you very much Shayuri, Hammerhead, Mimic, Tinner, Kent, Kain for all your participation.  If you'd like, with your permission, I'd be more than happy to insert your characters somewhere in the campaign, either in the 2nd or 3rd waves of mutants in the game.  I won't do so without your express permission however, and the characters may not show up 100% exactly as you submitted them although I'll try to stay true to their personalities/backgrounds.

**Festy_Dog/RobotRobotI -> I liked Miss Maleck's character/personality/background, and her powers having shadow/darkness themes are fine, but I'm curious to see if you can come up with powers that are perhaps less direct and perhaps more interesting than simply 'Blast'.  I'm also concerned that Festy's character and yours might have some overlaps, and I'd appreciate it if the both of you can work together to not step on each other's toes as much.  Negative energy and shadows aren't the same thing, but sometimes they're associated with each other so I'd feel more comfortable if each of them had distinctly separate powers.

***ByteRynn, I liked your writeup and think your character fits a much needed niche in the game, and eagerly await your choice of powers.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll write a bit more on what I need from the characters who got in tomorrow.  I'd like to find a stat block organization that is clean and easy to use for everyone, need to work a bit on what their character is about to do, and then specific questions for each person.

Edit-Oh, very importantly.  For people who got in, everything in general can be more relaxed and we can play give and take a lot more.  In the next couple days, I'd like it if you tell me what you expect of me, what type of game you'd like to play, and what materials if any I should be familiar with to present the best game (within reasonable limits of course ).  To be clear about the materials part, for instance, Samnell might ask me to be familiar with the basics of the concert business of musicians or similar.  It'd save me a lot more time if you'd provide me a link to the basic information needed, of course 

The schedule for the next couple of days (probably four) would to be get the characters hammered out, and for me to create a couple more NPCs and get the basic plotlines down/be ready for starting the game, and familiarizing myself a bit more with M&M rules.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like things are shaping up in this thread, good luck Sollir.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> **Festy_Dog/RobotRobotI -> I liked Miss Maleck's character/personality/background, and her powers having shadow/darkness themes are fine, but I'm curious to see if you can come up with powers that are perhaps less direct and perhaps more interesting than simply 'Blast'.  I'm also concerned that Festy's character and yours might have some overlaps, and I'd appreciate it if the both of you can work together to not step on each other's toes as much.  Negative energy and shadows aren't the same thing, but sometimes they're associated with each other so I'd feel more comfortable if each of them had distinctly separate powers.





I suppose I did go a bit heavy on the Blast.  I think the consideration I made was something along the lines of "Well, she needs _some_ way to defend herself..."  ... and then that wound up being all she had.

I could probably get away with reducing Blast down quite a bit (or removing it altogether, but I'd really prefer Maleck not just be in the way in a fight)..  Getting rid of blast would also probably mean getting rid of Sneak Attack (because using it in conjunction with Blast was pretty much the idea.)

I could probably pick up Dazzle or something along those lines.  (It's hard to spread around with disabling effects, though, because basic visual is 2 ranks for most powers, and *all* visual is 4, which can be expensive... and I don't really see Maleck's powers numbing someone or making it any harder to hear..)

Hm.  Also, beyond negative energy, I have no idea at all what Festy's character is able to do, so I don't really know how to disambiguate my character from his.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2006)

Alas, the agony of defeat...

Looking forward to how this game gets played out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Alas, the agony of defeat...
> 
> Looking forward to how this game gets played out.





tell me about it... gimme a holler in Toki's group if you need me.. I got too many threads tagged. 

Got to prune them down.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2006)

Good deal!  I'm looking forward to seeing how this game evolves.  And I fully understand Sollir's difficulty in choosing a cast...it was one of the best "character auditions" I've seen for a supers game yet.

I have a number of questions for Sollir (minor/background types), but they'll have to wait for later.  Gotta get ready for work right now.  In the meantime, I'll try to flesh out Joe's story a bit more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> **Festy_Dog/RobotRobotI -> I liked Miss Maleck's character/personality/background, and her powers having shadow/darkness themes are fine, but I'm curious to see if you can come up with powers that are perhaps less direct and perhaps more interesting than simply 'Blast'. I'm also concerned that Festy's character and yours might have some overlaps, and I'd appreciate it if the both of you can work together to not step on each other's toes as much. Negative energy and shadows aren't the same thing, but sometimes they're associated with each other so I'd feel more comfortable if each of them had distinctly separate powers.






			
				RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Hm. Also, beyond negative energy, I have no idea at all what Festy's character is able to do, so I don't really know how to disambiguate my character from his.




I actually gave this matter some thought when I was crunching numbers, and I made sure that Lukas' powers were more along the lines of 'necromancy' as opposed to Maleck's (what I assumed were) powers more inclined towards 'illusion' (just using d&d there as a bit of a crutch for character development). If it's much of an issue though I can brew up another idea for powers to give Lukas, just may take a day or so as none readily come to mind as I type.

I'm fairly certain my character will require some refining before he can be put to use, even if his superpower concept isn't changed:

[sblock=Statblock]Name: Lukas Clausewitz
Cover ID: *yet to be announced*
Size: medium (6’4", 172lbs)
Gender: male
Age: 26

Str: 10 (0 pp)
Dex: 10 (0 pp)
Con: 10 (0 pp)
Int: 18 (8 pp)
Wis: 14 (4 pp)
Cha: 18 (8 pp)

PowerLevel: 6
PP: 90
XP: 0
Attack: +2
Defense: +2 (total) = +2 (base)
Grapple: +2
Speed: 30'
Init: +0

Fort: +3 (total) = 3 (base) + 0 (con)
Ref: +3 (total) = 3 (base) + 0 (ref)
Will: +5 (total) = 3 (base) + 2 (wis)
Toughness: +4 (total) = 4 (power)

Attacks
Blast (negative energy); 5 damage; fort save; poison (save or take damage again 1 round later); 50' increment

Drain (3rd tier); save or lose 7pp worth of all traits of any single specified type; DC15 fort save; 50' increment

Fatigue; save or fatigued, fail >5 exhausted, fail >10 unconcious; DC15 fort save; poison (save or take additional fatigue applied 1 round later); 50' increment

Movement Types:
Walk (std)

Feats: 
attractive
connected
contacts
equipment
well-informed

Skill Points: (20 pp)
bluff +10/6 ranks
concentration +4/4 ranks
diplomacy +10/6 ranks
gather information +10/6 ranks
intimidate +10/6 ranks
knowledge (arcane lore) +12/8 ranks
knowledge (theology & philosophy) +10/6 ranks
knowledge (behavioural sciences) +8/4 ranks
knowledge (physical sciences) +8/4 ranks
knowledge (tactics) +8/4 ranks
notice +4/2 ranks
search +4/2 ranks
sense motive +6/4 ranks

Powers: (30pp)
Blast (negative energy) 5; feats- alternate power 2 (fatigue, drain); mods- alternative save (fort), poison
--Drain (3rd tier) 5; mods- ranged
--Fatigue 5; mods- ranged, poison

Force Field 4; mods- impervious, linked (immovable); flaws- limited (physical)
Immovable 4

Languages:
German
English
French
Latin
Russian
Hebrew
Arabic

Equipment:
cell phone
camera
flashlight
laptop
comlink

Max Weight: 33(lgt), 66(med), 100(hvy), 200(lift), 500(push)	

Breakdown:  Stats (20pp) + Combat (8pp) + Saves (9pp) + Feats (5pp) + Skills (18pp) + Powers (30pp) = 90pp[/sblock]


[sblock=Background]Lukas Clausewtiz is a statuesque and charismatic man of Prussian ancestry. His family, originally of a military slant, gradually moved over to economics without losing the discipline and efficiency they possessed in their military traditions. Today the family runs a large corporate conglomerate that rivals the largest of Europe.

Lukas was hardly the eldest sibling, however, and held no hopes for inheriting anything of particularly significant value, so he was never able to maintain an interest in economics. He turned instead to the study of history (and to a lesser extent the occult) out of interest for the conversion of Prussia to Christianity by the Teutonic Knights. Although history was what inspired him to study, his interest shifted to the occult and paranormal, and thusly the various sciences that were most relevent to them. He soon became one of the youngest people in Germany to have earned a Doctorate degree, and his extensive academic achievements, keen intellect and ruthless tactical talent brought him to the attention of the 'Transcendental Human Project'.

After the three months he was left with a power that he was particularly impressed with. For some reason, whatever it happened to be, he now had the ability to manifest something he referred to as 'negative energy'. It resembled electricity in its shape and how it moved but that was where the similarity ended. It was cold, dark and seemed to stick to people for a brief period after its initial contact, tenaciously sucking away whatever it was there for initially. Also of note was the sound. While the sound of electricity is distintive so is the sound of Lukas' negative energy, it could almost be described as a cacophony of the cries of suffering. It could almost be considered the opposite of electricity. This naturally brought the scientific theories of anti-matter to Lukas' mind, and he had to ask: Is what he possessed 'anti-energy'? He could discharge an arc of negative energy (as he preferred to call it, finding anti-energy unpleasant in how it rolled off the tongue) and found he could affect a person in a few different ways, all of them unpleasant however. He is eager to explore other areas of application for his powers, in the hope of expanding them and finding new abilities.

Lukas isn't an evil person, but he certainly isn't a good person either. His primary concerns are academic, exploring his abilities and potentials and determining new ways in which to use his power. With other Transcendents soon to be added to the mix he's curious not only to explore the potentials of his own abilities but also how they measure up to the powers of others. Research on the Trancendents' abilities in regards to morality hasn't crossed his mind yet, nor is it likely to pose much interest to him without a lot of convincing. He is highly unlikely to perform acts of evil without a solid research hypothesis, and is willing to regularly put his powers to the aid of others mostly as an opportunity to test his abilities in the field. He can, more or less, be considered a 'goodguy', but probably not a genuinely good guy.[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]Initially Lukas found that discharging negative energy into a target caused extensive and rapid decay in the affected location, as though the individual had died and the process of decomposition was accelerated. This was assumably an application of negative energy on something he referred to as 'life energy'. Further expertimentation found he could also drain a target of specific faculties or of whatever energy maintained consciousness. 

Another application he has found for his negative energy is to surround himself with a field of 'anti-kinetic' energy. To call it a 'force field' would technically be incorrect. Any object carrying momentum when it hits the field has the kinetic energy negated on contact. An object's momentum needs to exceed the minimum amount of negative energy at any point in the field before it has a chance of getting through, otherwise it simply stops where it is or falls harmlessly to the ground. Because the field affects an object's kinetic energy, rather than simple blocking the object, the field has the added benefit of also preventing attempts to move Lukas.[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Lukas is a classic example of the tall, dark and handsome stereotype. Short dark hair, deep brown eyes, stubbled and well-tanned from studies afield (funded either from his own pocket or a research grant, more often than not a grant). He tends to wear a pair of rectangular reading glasses low on his nose as he likes how studious they make him look. It's worth on that point noting that he is exceptionally vane. He possesses a powerful charisma, and  a natural (albeit ruthless) sense of tactics which seem to have come naturally with the genes of the talented military officers in his ancestry. He still wears the stereotypical academic attire common among scholars much older than himself (turtle-neck, coat with leather elbow patches, etc.), though he has been cooking up an outfit in his mind that caters to his sense of vanity now that he has Trancendent capabilities. He hasn't sought to have it made yet but his hesitation does not come from suspecting he lacks the economic means, he's just wondering whether a 'super-hero' outfit would be suitable (read: fashionable) this early in the rise of Trancendents.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Festy, not sure if its helpful since you might be changing your powers, but your powers currently cost 34pp not 30

Blast 5 (Modifiers: Alt Save(Fort)[+1], Poison[+1]; AP 2; 4pp/rank + 2pp; 22pp]
-AP: Fatigue 5 (Modifiers: Poison, Ranged; 20/20pp)
-AP: Drain 5 [All Ability Scores] (Modifiers: Ranged; 20/20pp)

Force-Field 4 (Modifier: Impervious[+1], Linked(Immovable)[+0]; 2pp/rank 8pp)
Immovable 4 (1pp/rank; 4pp]

-As a side note, your range increment for your attacks is 50 feet (10*5[rank])
-On your drain, you must specify what it affects, from the description, I assume it affects Ability scores, (all ability scores at once), so if they fail their save, they lose 5pp from Strength, Dex, Con, Int, Wis, Cha.  You can pick up the other types of drains as APs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Force-Field 4 (Modifier: Impervious[+1], Linked(Immovable)[+0]; 2pp/rank 8pp)
> Immovable 4 (1pp/rank; 4pp]




You forgot the 'Limited (physical)' flaw on the force field, which would drop it back to 4.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> -As a side note, your range increment for your attacks is 50 feet (10*5[rank])




Many thanks, I'll fix that. 



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> -On your drain, you must specify what it affects, from the description, I assume it affects Ability scores, (all ability scores at once), so if they fail their save, they lose 5pp from Strength, Dex, Con, Int, Wis, Cha. You can pick up the other types of drains as APs.




I thought you only had to specify (on selection of the power) which trait was affected for the 1 point/rank version of drain. The power description gave me the impression that from the 2 point/rank version and up you get to choose (within the limits of the version of Drain) what is drained each time you use it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> You forgot the 'Limited (physical)' flaw on the force field, which would drop it back to 4.




Sorry I missed that,  It does make me curious about the setting though and what level of technology is around.



> I thought you only had to specify (on selection of the power) which trait was affected for the 1 point/rank version of drain. The power description gave me the impression that from the 2 point/rank version and up you get to choose (within the limits of the version of Drain) what is drained each time you use it.




At the 3rd tier you pick 1 type of thing (attributes, feats, skills, powers of 1 descriptor, etc) and everything in that type is drained.  The 2nd tier is the only one you can choose each time, the others are pre-set or affect entire groups of things at once.  It's only 1pp for each additional type, so its only 3 more pp to have all of them which isn't too big an investment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed that, It does make me curious about the setting though and what level of technology is around.




You make a good point there, I only had other Transcendents in mind at the time and had forgotten how few of them there were thus far. I'll figure something out for that assuming we aren't going to be encountering energy much, probably drop the immovable for the time being, edit the powers part of his background, and lose the physical flaw.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> At the 3rd tier you pick 1 type of thing (attributes, feats, skills, powers of 1 descriptor, etc) and everything in that type is drained. The 2nd tier is the only one you can choose each time, the others are pre-set or affect entire groups of things at once. It's only 1pp for each additional type, so its only 3 more pp to have all of them which isn't too big an investment.




Hmm, would it be possible to target saves, and if so does that include toughness?


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 12, 2006)

I eagerly await getting access to my M&M books to make my character.  I am at my In-laws, and will be leaving this afternoon or evening some time.  When I am at home I will put together my character and hopefully post it tonight or, more likely, tomorrow.

I could probably put most things togetehr from memory, bu I don't remember all of the powers or even how much the ones I do remember cost.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Samnell -> Very nice, I enjoyed the comment about how your forcefield reacts to your characters clothing Lol, I can see how that might actually give him a reason to wear super-hero-ish tights (and perhaps cause for an embarassing situation before then ).




My twin motives were to add a little human quirk to the powers which could be embarassing to someone who has a history of being insufferable (if not presently) and to make a nod to genre conventions. He'll end up in tights eventually, though he might go through several versions and embarassing trips to stores before he settles on something. So by all means, take my character's clothes off! 



> If you don't mind editing it sometime later today, y'see I have minor OCD and it would be prettier to me if you edited in the Knowledge/Perform stuff before Art/Keyboard/Strings, and also stick Dodge Focus (2) before Eidetic Memory.  I know, I'm a weirdo, thanks in advance!




Will fix. Missed this yesterday.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

I am verily having trouble figuring out what to replace Blast with.  I considered Minion (Shadow Puppet), but I could only afford two ranks in that (30 PP) - plus, it'd only be 'helpful', not 'fanatical.'

Animate Object (Shadow) would be equally expensive.  Hm.

Is 'Only usable in dark/shaded areas' doesn't qualify as a Flaw on a power if I have the power to blanket an entire area in darkness, does it?   Could I take Animate Shadows (Flaws: Only Shadows, only while within Shadows) (this would stop Maleck from marching little shadow puppets around outside of already-dark areas - I'd picture the animated shadows being identical to her Darkness Control, so pretty much a nonpresence of light.  In lighter shadows, they'd be noticeable, but in light/very faint shadow, they'd just disappear.)

Alternately, I was thinking of something like Fly or Speed that only works while she's in a dark place (notably, the blanketed area of her Darkness Control power.)  A lot of these powers don't have the Limited flaw option, but my idea is mostly that Maleck can't use any of her powers (besides Darkness Control) without a dark area to use them in.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar -> Thanks again for helping out with the mechanics side of everything

Festy -> Looks good initially, although I don't think you can drain saves directly, just the ability score they're based off of.  Edit-Oh, and yeah, the technology level is not much higher than ours.  Governments and big organizations might have access to energy type weapons but other than that, very few other people do atm.  That said, I think it may possibly be okay to give it to you as a penalty that evens out with Immovability, because there aren't many supers around who can toss you around or such yet either.  Like everything else, if it becomes underpowered/overpowered in the future we can revisit it.  Edit2 -> Curiously, take a look at the Vampiric extra in the book, it may be to your liking.

Samnell -> Good, good  

RobotRobotI -> I'll take a look in my M&M book to help you, but initially, the 'only use powers in darkness' works as a drawback more than anything else I think, and the number of points it'd net you would depend on how much darkness you needed in the first place (and would probably apply to your control darkness power).  Potentially I imagine we could look at flaws such as Feedback for your Minion, if for instance its your own shadow that's animated, or else go with the Sidekick feat.

Edit-And for your edit, I'm really not sure how valid that is.  You could get extra points by giving your shadow minions a drawback where they're destroyed in the sun I think, but it wouldn't equal up to the amount that you're aiming for.  Then again I need to look over the rules here and see what I can drag up.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, I didnt have time yesterday to finish the revisions to get her in line, which left my character looking bad for D-Day, and while I'm considered Reserve, I'm still going to finish out the tweaking of the character. Hopefully this takes her out of 'questionable' for toe-stepping on others feet.

Changed her musical emphasis to Art, which fits a bit better in ways. Will need to tweak out her history a small bit to reflect this, but that's minor. She still has some Performance skills, and Acrobatics, but they're more low key, and indicative of some time spent in Drama, and what would probably expected of a talented high school junior. So, hopefully there isnt any toestepping there.

I dropped the Metamorph completely, and just used Power Loss Drawbacks to indicate the loss of key abilities while functioning as Adriana. She still has Morph, as there are some key physical differences between them, but that's it.

Wasnt sure if either of the Power Loss Drawbacks would warrant points, as they just restrict her Strike APs, and not the whole Power Array. So I left them as zero point drawbacks. If they do qualify as 1 point drawbacks, then she's got two points floating.

Changed her Power Array a bit also to reflect the differing powers available, and noted that as Adriana she only has access to the Strike power and neither of the Blasts, while as Sin, she has access to Strike and both the APs.

If the issues with any toe-stepping was her powers, then that's another issue altogether. Either way, let me know if she looks complete for full "reserve" status.

This is both from player standpoints as well as GM standpoint.

Thanks, and sorry for the hassle I caused. Sorry I didnt get it finished yesterday, but I ran out of time. I knew what I needed to change to get her to what she's at now, just didnt have time to finish it in time.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Edit-Oh, very importantly.  For people who got in, everything in general can be more relaxed and we can play give and take a lot more.  In the next couple days, I'd like it if you tell me what you expect of me, what type of game you'd like to play, and what materials if any I should be familiar with to present the best game (within reasonable limits of course ).  To be clear about the materials part, for instance, Samnell might ask me to be familiar with the basics of the concert business of musicians or similar.  It'd save me a lot more time if you'd provide me a link to the basic information needed, of course




Honestly, I'd be greatful for references. I'm working chiefly off what little Wikipedia can give me. I play no music myself. In my mind the big deal is that Josh was raised more by school than parents. He was sort of the trophy son, nice to trot out for parties and comparisons but not especially nurtured at home. The closest he got to family was at his boarding school, which is inspired a fair bit by this: http://www.yehudimenuhinschool.co.uk/index.asp, but probably slightly stuffier and with a longer history. He attended from age five (special extra-early admissions) to sixteen when he quit to start his career. Nine years later he still has a lot of boarding school in him.

Josh primarily lives in Britain, somewhere around London. He's seen very little of the US except for performance venues and usually sees himself as British by inclination and habits. He even has some of the accent, with just enough static from breaks and five years of early life in the US to explain why it shows up with about the irregularity you'd expect with a Midwestern American doing the typing.  I could bombard you with examples, but unless the game is going to take place heavily in Britain they're mostly for my use.

As far as the music stuff goes, you probably know more than I judging on what you were saying back in the Generation Legacy thread. 

So far as what kind of game I'd like, the main draw for me here is seeing how we transhumans change the world with our presence and actions. I don't see Josh being terribly subtle with his TK. If he drops something on the street, he wouldn't bend over to get it. That's what TK is for. If that sparked a riot or something, he has a force field. If the trascendence program asked that we keep a lower profile until they could do a public announcement or something, he might abide by that. He does feel a great deal of gratitude towards them. 

A lot of what Josh aspires to could take many forms. He might prove himself by restarting his career, or by using his powers in disaster relief, or whatever, the key here being that he's demonstrating that he hasn't burned himself out and he has still got more to offer. He's not a washed-up child prodigy who blew his chance at a stable lifetime career by dropping out of school to perfomer. He's not the stereotype. He just acts it and has exactly the right personality for it. There's an undercurrent that he's looking for challenges for himself too, as music became more of a chore once he could play in his sleep and still get paid the same. He wants the pressure back, the expectations, the intensity, all that artistic drama. Josh would hate to settle into a quiet retirement at 25.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hmm, would it be possible to target saves, and if so does that include toughness?




Yes, it is possible to target saves, but keep in mind that draining saves doesn't have an innate effect like draining Wisdom to 0 to put someone into a coma.  An example of a drain on someone's saves is the corrosion power.  Corrosion is a Drain Toughness linked to a Strike, which each cost 1pp/rank, for a total corrosion cost of 2pp/rank.  You should also keep in mind what exactly is contributing to a person's saves.  You can drain a person's toughness to a max of -5, but if they are wearing actual physical armor it still should give its protection, it really just depends on what exactly goes on with the power.

The above is according to the book, but you should bear in mind that direct drains to saves are pretty powerful especially at low levels, and Sollir already nixed corrosion which has a toughness drain in it.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yes, it is possible to target saves, but keep in mind that draining saves doesn't have an innate effect like draining Wisdom to 0 to put someone into a coma.  An example of a drain on someone's saves is the corrosion power.  Corrosion is a Drain Toughness linked to a Strike, which each cost 1pp/rank, for a total corrosion cost of 2pp/rank.  You should also keep in mind what exactly is contributing to a person's saves.  You can drain a person's toughness to a max of -5, but if they are wearing actual physical armor it still should give its protection, it really just depends on what exactly goes on with the power.
> 
> The above is according to the book, but you should bear in mind that direct drains to saves are pretty powerful especially at low levels, and Sollir already nixed corrosion which has a toughness drain in it.




Drains can be nasty, no matter the level. Draining stats can be directly destructive, draining Saves, while less directly destructive, can be a powerful lead to another attack that targets that Save. IE Drain Reflex Save followed up by Area Attacks.

So, if you're going to want Drains, keep in mind that at the lower levels, yes, they're quite powerful, and might be nixed by the GM outright unless limited(like say Corrosion, Limited: only vs objects) in some way.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Kent -> No problem, to be honest you were very close to getting in, but your character just didn't fill the niche I needed at the time.  If all goes well with 6 players the first issue or two, I'd be happy to add you in, and honestly, I think with your character's background, that time would be a good time to bring her in anyways (with the 'guard' incident instead taking place after Adriana's time at the institute).

Shalimar/Festy -> I didn't quite 'nix' corrosion in all cases, just in that particular build it was looking nasty (I think it was an area effect power).  If someone's mutant had corrosion, but it were limited in other ways, such as it only worked through 'touch' I'd be fine, but overall its a very tough power and at this stage in the game the world is just not ready for overpowered mutants   Edit-Also, are drains not limited by PL and caps?  Unless you have a tradeoff, a 7 point drain would be 1 point too high, no?

Samnell -> I'll see what I can drag up, I am far from a prodigy in the classical world but I have met a few, most of my experience comes from personal friendships and acquaintences but so far your background seems fairly accurate.  I'll see about inserting a music colleague of your character's to have some dialogue, and at the very least if you told me what you wanted to do with your character's powers in a performance setting I think I could oblige in the description somewhat if you can't.  

Here's a good page to get the very basics of, and its not very long either:
http://stats.bls.gov/oco/ocos095.htm

Edit-Playing in your sleep might be overdramatic, your character might think (as I am thinking) that there is little difference between someone playing off stage and simply having a player piano.  Part of what people go to concerts for is the actual event itself and the live performance.  However, it would be awfully dramatic if you could play an instrument, or multiple instruments on stage dramatically using telekinesis.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir, I have to agree with Samnell, really what I'm looking for is along the lines of the 4400 series on USA network.  You mentioned it, so hopefully you have seen it. I'm looking forward to seeing how people deal with a girl that can heal anyone's injuries.  I figure it'll be a headache for her, but it'll also allow her to get out on her own as she trys to find her own place.  At the moment, she is a 17 year old who went right from the hospital to program, she hasn't been on her own since her parent's murder.  She probably inherited a good deal of money what with life-insurance and such so she can afford to set herself up in an apartment, but depending on how pricey she might need to find a way to market her power.

Another side plot that I would like to have mixed in with finding her place is her revenge angle, sort of a Nightwing year one.  That could probably be mostly handled in a single combat, or as a couple of posts, but its fairly crucial to the character's point of view.  I envision Tony Carter(the gang boss) as having been released due to insufficient evidence.  Everyone sort of knows he was behind it, but no one could really pin it on him, which is making Makenzie hot for bringing him down.

Sollir, you said that we were going to all be part of groups of 5, did you have any preferences on who was in which group?  Would it be random? According to Age lines?  Physical fitness?  Should a bunch of us be in the same group and know each other?


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kent -> No problem, to be honest you were very close to getting in, but your character just didn't fill the niche I needed at the time.  If all goes well with 6 players the first issue or two, I'd be happy to add you in, and honestly, I think with your character's background, that time would be a good time to bring her in anyways (with the 'guard' incident instead taking place after Adriana's time at the institute).




Ok, that's cool. I think if I'd managed to get things worked out quicker(ran into a few concept snags on my end, which thankfully doesnt happen too often) it might have worked out better. Such is life. Hopefully the revised version(as listed on page three) avoids the toe stepping.

Frankly, I think the version I finished revisions on this morning looks a lot cleaner, and works a lot better all things considered. Just need to tweak her history a bit is all right now.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2006)

Couple questions for Sollir, to help get a feel for the world and our place in it.

Mostly, I’d like to know more about the Transcendence project and our experience in it.  Where was the project held?  Are any governments involved?  If not, how do they feel about it?  If so, how do the “other” world powers feel about it?  What does the transcendence process involve (drugs, mind manipulation, surgery, supernatural exposure, unknown, or other)?  Are the participants from all around the world, or is it primarily American/Eurpean/first world/other?

I think just a quick summary of what the experience was like during that 3 month stay would be helpful.  I understand that we may not know the answers to all these questions, but even knowing that is important.

And for the game, are we picking up right at the end of the 3 months when we’re about to be set loose?

Hmmm…I think that should be enough for now.  Thanks!


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sollir, I have to agree with Samnell, really what I'm looking for is along the lines of the 4400 series on USA network.  You mentioned it, so hopefully you have seen it.





Funny you mention that show.  It's almost exactly the sort of context I was thinking of when creating a character for this game.  Great show.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Even though I'm reserve, these are a few other good questions.

What legal ramifications, if any, are in place regarding the Transcendents?

What about the usage of their powers?

Have any such legal issues been discussed yet by the lawmakers?

How publicly known is the issue of Transcendence?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Mister Furryfoot - if I were to drop Blast to 2 (for now, if I can come up with something more appropriate), and spend the 4 points regained on Animate Object (Limited - Shadows Only), could I then give it the 'Weakness' Drawback, as a Major intensity weakness (Loses 1 point from all ability scores for every round spent outside of a heavily-shaded area, dies when (I don't know what ability score to use here - constructs don't have con - maybe Strength?) reaches 0).  That would be in the area of 2 points (major intensity) + (whatever frequency you feel is appropriate.  On the one hand, light is pretty common, but on the other, Maleck won't be trying to take him out in the light.  On that strange, amorphous third hand, this thing is intensely vulnerable to things like _flashlights._.)  The fact that the vulnerability can kill it may or may not be +1 to the drawback (since it's not a major character, I don't think the death part should really be worth anything.)

With all of that in mind, 30 points from Rank 2 Construct is taken down to 10 when I raise it's Strength and Dexterity up to 10 each, and then 10+Drawback can be spent on feats/skills/power (probably Sneak Attack, lots of ranks in Hide, and maybe something like a low-level Strike.)

I dunno.  Maybe I'm stepping out of bounds here!  Maybe the vulnerability to light should just be an FX thing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar -> I'm a fan of the 4,400, definately, and I like the style of how the show has multiple protagonists, which interact with each other on occasion but all have their own storylines.  Sadly, however, last night's preview episode had something surprisingly close to one of the scenes I had planned for the opening of this game  so I need to rework that a bit.  As for the groups of five, I'm currently deciding on that, but I imagine that everyone collectively will be in 2 or 3 groups.  I'll end up deciding who's in what group, but it'll allow us to have some in-game character relationships built, as well as foreshadow a few other mutants and their abilities.  It might also encourage some teamwork in the future, but ultimately that's up to the PCs to decide.  I'm definately not planning on all 6 PCs forming a superhero group or anything like that, though I wouldn't be surprised if two or three of you teamed up on occasion.

*nods* Tony Carter will show up, although it might be tough to solve depending on how direct your character acts 

Kent -> *thumbs up*

Rybaer -> I'm still hammering out all the details of everything, but to your knowledge, this was a private project and no governments were involved.  You came into it out of your own free will.  The project itself will be somewhat ambiguous and honestly, I think the creepy factor will come from how isolated you all are from the world.  They would keep you guys physically fit, feed you healthy food, keep your minds entertained via books or news, and run tests/give treatment.  The treatments themselves would vary, shots and cubicle-like rooms where you'd have to sit in a chair and undergo some type of radiation-like treatment.  Probably one person a day would be taken for treatment and the rest of the week you would be given time to do what you like within the confines of the place.  Cameras all around, so your actions would be monitored, but there wouldn't be guards around unless they were needed.

Two of the more 'experienced' transhumans, Angel and Bastien, along with possibly a third one would be around to keep the peace and reassure you all that the project is doing well.

Among other things, as soon as I decide what groups of 5 your character belongs to, I'll decide also who achieved their powers first, and from there in this OOC thread we can discuss how you initially reacted to them.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, we're picking up a day or two before you guys are supposed to be set loose.

Kent -> Not publicly known (I imagine there will be some public disclosure at the end of the 1st issue/beginning of the second), no legal ramifications to be had yet, that's partly your guy's job to see how it plays out and why 

Robot -> I need to get my M&M book but i'll get back to you


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Samnell -> I'll see what I can drag up, I am far from a prodigy in the classical world but I have met a few, most of my experience comes from personal friendships and acquaintences but so far your background seems fairly accurate.  I'll see about inserting a music colleague of your character's to have some dialogue, and at the very least if you told me what you wanted to do with your character's powers in a performance setting I think I could oblige in the description somewhat if you can't.




Awesome, and most generous.



> Here's a good page to get the very basics of, and its not very long either:
> http://stats.bls.gov/oco/ocos095.htm




Very helpful, thanks. 



> Edit-Playing in your sleep might be overdramatic, your character might think (as I am thinking) that there is little difference between someone playing off stage and simply having a player piano.  Part of what people go to concerts for is the actual event itself and the live performance.  However, it would be awfully dramatic if you could play an instrument, or multiple instruments on stage dramatically using telekinesis.




Oh, Josh enjoys performing. It's just not any real effort for him anymore. This is based of an anecdote I read about Lawrence Olivier being able to play Hamlet while reciting a grocery list in his mind and some things I've read about Billy Joel being reluctant to play some of his early hits anymore. In both cases, the performance is so ingrained in them (which means to Josh that it's easy) that they aren't giving the effort they feel is up to their own standards. He feels like he's phoning it in, even if he's really doing quite well. But yeah, playing in one's sleep was a bit much I admit.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, I was busy doing the changes when I realized I had like 10 minutes before the library closed.

What kind of abilities do the 'newer' groups know about Angel & Bastion? 

Though perhaps to be dealt with in game is how organized religion feels about Transcendence. That could be fun to see in action.

Can't think of any other major issues.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Funny you mention that show.  It's almost exactly the sort of context I was thinking of when creating a character for this game.  Great show.




I've heard of, but never seen an episode. Sounds like it would be right up my alley.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Kent -> I'm still completely fleshing out Angel and Bastien, although I have the basics of their personalities/powers down I'll wait til I finish to post how they act towards everyone.  While organized religion will show up, it'll be represented by smaller factions so hopefully as to not offend anyone.  I do have one transhuman planned who will take advantage of their abilities and knowledge of theology 

Now I'm going to consult my M&M book in hope to help RobotRobotI


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

RobotRobotI -> Animate and Summon can be very powerful to use, which is why the point cost is so high.  For a PBP games, multiple minions can be especially annoying to adjudicate, and preferably Miss Maleck would have 4 or less non-heroic minions, or one heroic minion.  That said, perhaps if it is too hard to stat up with the Animate/Summon powers you can look into the Minions feat, and simply build your Shadows with Reincarnation 1/day and perhaps get a power level of Pocket Dimension to store them in when you have to enter daylight.  If you plan on just having one, albeit more powerful minion, the Sidekick feat seems a fair way to go as well.

Summon Minion also looks like a simpler route than Animate Object, although it is rather costly.  The drawback would probably be worth 2 points, since you're able to sustain the darkness yourself it probably won't come up that often.  Edit-I'm also not sure where raising its Str and Dex to 10 would cost 20 points, I think their base stats start out at 10 like a normal character, except Con which is 0 (for +10 points) although immunity to Fort saves (for -30 pts., netting -20 pts. with the Con loss) is there.

Otherwise, perhaps Blast may be the better way to go, but perhaps to differentiate yourself from others you could give it some property like Homing (1 or 2 ranks), which would represent shooting a line of darkness (perhaps extending from your own shadow) that hunts down the opponent you designated.  Also, the Flight/enhanced capabilities in darkness could be an option as well.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> The project itself will be somewhat ambiguous and honestly, I think the creepy factor will come from how isolated you all are from the world.  They would keep you guys physically fit, feed you healthy food, keep your minds entertained via books or news, and run tests/give treatment.  The treatments themselves would vary, shots and cubicle-like rooms where you'd have to sit in a chair and undergo some type of radiation-like treatment.  Probably one person a day would be taken for treatment and the rest of the week you would be given time to do what you like within the confines of the place.  Cameras all around, so your actions would be monitored, but there wouldn't be guards around unless they were needed




That does sound like it's got a huge creep-potential. I can just see a disembodied voice over the intercom, "Joshua, please report to the treatment room." There's a big dentist-style chair inside and they give him a mild sedative or pain killer and tilt him way back before injecting something directly into his aorta or carotid artery...or right into the base of the skull in the spinal tap from Hell. 

What kind of staff would be we interacting with? Are there orderlies, nurses, staff doctors that we would know over our time? Or is the environment more sealed and anonymous? It could be really creepy to get all of our instructions from a voice on the intercom, but probably isn't practical.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

In my mind its more 'sealed and anonymous' with the only people you truly know being your fellow transhumans, but I'm still weighing in the practicality and believability of it all.  Perhaps the orderly/scientist type people wear full bodysuits to dehumanize them/anonymize their features, for protection's sake, however *scratches chin*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

If your big on shadow powers, maybe I can make some suggestions, feel free to ignore, just trying to help with the block.

Darkness 4 [8pp] (50ft radius, but the diameter is 100 ft, at rank 5 it would be 200ft)
Dark Vision [2pp]
Snare 4 [AP: Strike; 8+1=9pp]
-Strike 4[Extended reach 2, Indirect 3; Power Loss: Requires Darkness (+1pp);8/8]
Teleport 1[Medium: Shadows; 1pp]

That would let you have your shadows grasp at people slowing them down, or even holding them fast.  The strike AP is sort of a halfway between blast and strike, you would be able to use the shadows around you to strike out at those within 10 feet of you, and because of the indirect 3 you'd be able to use any shadow, even having the target's own shadow rear up and attack them from behind.  The shadow teleport would let you move from shadow to shadow 100 feet at a time.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If your big on shadow powers, maybe I can make some suggestions, feel free to ignore, just trying to help with the block.
> 
> Darkness 4 [8pp] (50ft radius, but the diameter is 100 ft, at rank 5 it would be 200ft)
> Dark Vision [2pp]
> ...




I like this.  The teleport works well enough for what I had imagined - Maleck would be pretty dangerous in her shadow bubble, because she can move freely within it, from anywhere to anywhere else.  (And since it's got a 100 foot diameter, a 100 foot teleport is enough for her to move anywhere in a single action.)

The snare/strike array keeps her out of melee, which was my intention, and gives her a way to strike directly in combat (if her attempts to simply disable a foe are unsuccessful.)

Thanks for the help.  I don't mean to be thievish, but it I think what you offered here works perfectly for what I was going for with Maleck.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> In my mind its more 'sealed and anonymous' with the only people you truly know being your fellow transhumans, but I'm still weighing in the practicality and believability of it all.  Perhaps the orderly/scientist type people wear full bodysuits to dehumanize them/anonymize their features, for protection's sake, however *scratches chin*




Well here's an excuse: the treatment, especially the early phases, has an immunosuppressant effect. The biosuits are there to protect us from any opprotunistic infections the staff might be carrying. This would go a long way towards explaining the isolation in general too. You could even say that the treatment's suppressant effects fade quickly to justify letting us out soon after it's done.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Possibly also to keep the lab boys safe from the chemicals, or accidental 'reactions' from the subjects. IE like Sin for example, since they were trying to bring out her ability to manipulate sonic energies, the suits they wore were designed to withstand extreme sonic levels. Safety for everyone involved.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 12, 2006)

[sblock]
	
	



```
Name:	Miss Maleck	Age: 19	
Size:	Medium		Height: 5'4''
Gender: Female		Weight: 105 lb
Skin: Pale Caucasian	Eyes: Brown
Hair: Orange-ish.

Stats   20pp
Str:  	8 	PL:	6	PP: 90/90
Dex: 	14 	Grapple: +2	HP: 
Con:	12 	Speed:	30	Combat 12pp
Int: 	16   	Init: 	+2	Attack:+3
Wis: 	12 	Wealth: 12	~Melee:+2
Cha: 	18 			~Range:+5	 
				Defense:+3

	Base	Power	Size   	Def  	Total
Armor:	10	~     	~    	+3	13
Touch: 	13			  Flatfooted:     11


[Saves]
13pp	Base   Mod  	Misc  Total
Tough:	3	+1	+X	+4
Fort:	1	+1	+X	+2
Ref:	3	+2	+X	+5
Will:	6	+1	+X	+7

Attacks		Attack   Damage	 Critical
Strike		


[Feats] 13pp		[Powers] 20pp
[Attractive]		[Darkness Control IV]
[Blindfight]		[Sense II (Darkvision)]
[Evasion II]		[Snare IV]
[Distract]		 -Strike IV
[Fascinate]		   ~Extended Reach II
 -Diplomacy		   ~Indirect III
[Redirect]		   ~Power Loss: Requires Darkness
[Sneak Attack]		[Teleport I]
[Startle]		   ~Medium: Shadows
[Taunt]
[Benefit I]
[Ultimate Effort II]
 -Bluff, Diplomacy

Skill Points: 48 (12pp)	Max Ranks: 11
[Skills]	Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total	[Languages]
[Bluff]		5	+4	~	9	[English]
[Computers]	5	+3	~	8	[Spanish]
[Concentration]	5	+1	~	6	[Italian]
[Diplomacy]	5	+4	~	9	[French]
[Gather Info]	5	+4	~	9	[Portuguese]
[Perform]	5	+4	~	9
[Notice]	5	+1	~	6
[Sense Motive]	5	+1	~	6
[Know. Psych.]	4	+3	~	7
[Speak Lang.]	4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

That definately works, thanks muchly  

If you can tell, atmosphere means a bit more to me than the technical difficulties that sometimes accompany them.  Still, I'd like everything to be somewhat plausible, otherwise we'd lose all suspension of disbelief.  That said, I think we'll run into similar problems in the future but I hope this is cool with everyone and that we can work out the kinks together


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Tony Carter will show up, although it might be tough to solve depending on how direct your character acts




Is a boot to the face too direct?  She'd mostly be going for kicking his ass with the assumption that he wont be protected 100% of the time, and even if he is, she can use her throwing discs against a few thugs.  If another character might have wanted to help her so much the better, but even without help she could still goonsweep with her thowing discs since she has autofire.  I actually ran a few sample combats for her with enemies from the book just to get used to how she fought, and she does pretty well for herself, very much in the bat-family genre that I was going for.

Just as a note, Makenzie will be confined to a wheelchair and be very beat up for the first couple of weeks of the program until she gets her power to heal, so anyone in her group would defintely be likely to know what happened to her and who was behind it, and with a fairly easy assumption what she might do.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 13, 2006)

[sblock=Statblock]Name: Emerson Walden
Cover ID: *yet to be announced*
Size: medium (5’11", 200 lbs)
Gender: male
Age: 45

Str: 12 (2 pp)
Dex: 10 (0 pp)
Con: 12 (2 pp)
Int: 16 (6 pp)
Wis: 14/22 (4 pp)
Cha: 12 (2 pp)

PowerLevel: 6
PP: 90
XP: 0
Attack: +3
Defense: +1 (total) = +1 (base)
Grapple: +4
Speed: 30'
Init: +0

Fort: +1 (total) = 0 (base) + 1 (con)
Ref: +0 (total) = 0 (base) + 0 (ref)
Will: +11 (total) = 0 (base) + 11 (wis)
Toughness: +1 (total)

Attacks
+4 Shotgun (slugs); +6 damage/40 ft.
+6 Shotgun (shot); +5 damage(+3 vs. creatures with Toughness Increase)/40 ft.

Movement Types:
Walk (std)

Feats: 
Assessment
Attack Focus (Ranged)
Benefeit (Status: Doctor)
Fearless
Leadership
Second Chance (Mind Control)
Seize Initiative
Uncanny Dodge 2 (visual and auditory)

Skill Points: (10 pp)
computers +8/5 ranks
concentration +3/2 ranks
diplomacy +5/4 ranks
knowledge (history) +12/9 ranks
knowledge (theology and philosophy) +12/9 ranks
notice +13/2 ranks
profession (professor) +16/5 ranks
sense motive +13/2 ranks
survival +12/1 ranks

Powers: (48pp)
Enhanced Ability 8 (Transcendent)
--Wisdom

Immunity 5 (transcendent)
--Entrapment

Super Senses 8 (transcendent)
--Transcendent Awareness
--Darkvision
--Direction Sense
--Distance Sense
--Infravision
--Tracking

Snare 6 (transcendent)
--+perception range, +alt save (will), +alt effected ability (wis), +Transparent, +Reversable
--Alt Power: Confuse 6 
----++duration
--Alt Power: ESP 6
--Alt Power: Mind Reading 6
----+area(burst), +duration, +sensory link

Languages:
English
Old English

Equipment:
cell phone
laptop
pickup truck
shotgun

Breakdown:  Stats (16pp) + Combat (8pp) + Saves (0pp) + Feats (9pp) + Skills (10pp) + Powers (48pp) = 90pp[/sblock]

I will post details about how this all works soon.  Sufice it to say, fo now, that his powers get people lost, or help peoplebecome found.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 13, 2006)

Out of curiosity, how are you getting a +11 wisdom modifier?  (22 has a modifier of +6.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Very interesting!

One potential thing to watch out for is Mind Reading, because I believe Samnell was planning on working that with his build.  If its not vital for your concept, I'd suggest taking it out, at least for now because your character already seems to have very varied powers.  Also, it appears he needs the Equipment feat for his items?

He's definately going to fill the niche I was hoping would be filled (and then some), I am pleased


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2006)

This game looks like it also may have some similarities to the new Heroes show on NBC next fall.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 13, 2006)

There are lots of problems with my build.  I am going to pick it apart tomorrow.  As I was typing it, my dog got hit by a truck while being walked by my father-in-law, and I hit post before I was ready to double-check eveything.  The dog is going to be okay, bbut I gotta watch him tonight.  I am home though, and have access to my books.  Look for something complete tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2006)

Ouchies, I'm sorry to hear about the pup.  Scratch his ears for me.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 13, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> One potential thing to watch out for is Mind Reading, because I believe Samnell was planning on working that with his build.




I was indeed. The plan is to grow Josh into a telekinetic/telepath, with the *path being in the future.

Sorry to hear about the dog, though. That sucks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad your dog will be alright ByteRynn, my condolences.  Take your time, no rush.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2006)

Is that the cute little thing in your avatar?  Glad to hear he's okay.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone else worried there was another database crash?  Oh well, this time I have everything from my cache saved so we shouldn't have any worries.  The show will go on!


----------



## Samnell (Jun 13, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Anyone else worried there was another database crash?  Oh well, this time I have everything from my cache saved so we shouldn't have any worries.  The show will go on!




The thought certainly crossed my mind, but ENWorld's been known to go down about twice a month for six to twelve hours even in the absence of database crashes.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> The thought certainly crossed my mind, but ENWorld's been known to go down about twice a month for six to twelve hours even in the absence of database crashes.




Disheartening isn't it?


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 13, 2006)

I know, they do seem to be 'good' about database crashes, don't they?

At least I've got all my charas from the board here backed up, including Sin who we worked so hard to get hammered out.

If this keeps up we'll have KentArnold72&1/2 before the year 2010.

BTW, hope the dog isnt in too much pain. I know what it's like, I've had many an animal over the years.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Disheartening isn't it?




I'm sympathetic to the issues of the ever-increasing server load and appreciate that they're doing their best, but yeah. Losing most of GL #10 was a big bummer. All of my email notifications go through a gmail address that archives them now.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2006)

At this point I'm wondering if we don't need a back up place to get in touch with each other that is independent of Enworld's servers.  If it goes kabloey I don't want the game to go with it.  Anyone have any suggested back-up meeting spots just in case?


----------



## Samnell (Jun 13, 2006)

> At this point I'm wondering if we don't need a back up place to get in touch with each other that is independent of Enworld's servers. If it goes kabloey I don't want the game to go with it. Anyone have any suggested back-up meeting spots just in case?




There's always email. Or instant messenger software.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 13, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> At this point I'm wondering if we don't need a back up place to get in touch with each other that is independent of Enworld's servers.  If it goes kabloey I don't want the game to go with it.  Anyone have any suggested back-up meeting spots just in case?




Well ... if you ever decide to vacate from enworld permanently, I know a good place to run the game if you're interested. Don't know about other ways to get in touch with each other, but I do know of a good message board.

www.yangnome.com

I know the admin, he's a cool guy. It's a smaller board of course, but it's almost never down. I recall maybe 2-3 times in the past several years it's been down. And its never been seriously down.

I myself run a game there, and I'm playing in two games there(one of them belonging to Kain, if it ever gets back up off the ground again).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

ENWorld is convenient because I check here often for Storyhours and such, but yeah, we'll see how everything keeps up when this game starts.  On the plus side, I have google desktop, and it seems to create backup caches of the pages I visit so I easily retrieved all the information from this whole thread in less than 10 min of searching.  I'd appreciate it though if everyone would send their email/contact info to err, AndyTheCamWhore (/at/) gmail (.com)  <-Don't ask, I was feeling humorous that day and it refers to more of my concert photography stuff  I check it several times more often than my yahoo (D&D inspired S/n) addy though.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Don't ask, I was feeling humorous that day and it refers to more of my concert photography stuff  I check it several times more often than my yahoo (D&D inspired S/n) addy though.




Hey, I think it's a funny email. But then my aesthetic sense tends to be a bit...coarse.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Shayuri, Hammerhead, Mimic, Tinner, Kent, Kain for all your participation.  If you'd like, with your permission, I'd be more than happy to insert your characters somewhere in the campaign, either in the 2nd or 3rd waves of mutants in the game.  I won't do so without your express permission however, and the characters may not show up 100% exactly as you submitted them although I'll try to stay true to their personalities/backgrounds.




Sorry for not getting back to you, real life has a way of getting out of control at times. I will be reading this story with interest.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh.. sure you can put Kyle in. 

Miss the chance to play


----------



## Agamon (Jun 14, 2006)

Didn't notice ENWorld went down, been out of town all day.  And yeah, it goes down for a few hours fairly often.

Another good gaming site if you want to put the game elsewhere is: Plothook


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir, can we still adjust our stats?  If so, I think Makenzie's Attack and Defense bonuses are a bit too high, I did do trade-offs, but I think her pure attack and defense are too high.  Her ranged attack does need to be up there since throwing discs are part of her act, but she shouldn't be able to pick up a sword or anything else that she isn't familiar with and be able to go to town at her max bonus, in a similair vein her defense is a bit high, I'd rather have about half of it be from dodge focus as well.

Attack +4 (Ranged +8, Staff +8)
Defense +4(+8, flat-footed 12; Uncanny Dodge)
Feats: Attack Focus Ranged (4), Attack Specialization (2); Dodge Focus (4)

Spending the 4pp from that on Immunity 2(Disease, Poison), and 2 APs for my Healing.  I'm going to put up my stats again with all the changes in anotherpost so that we have it as a reference...did you figure out what format you want all of them to be in?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

> Makenzie
> 
> Abilities: STR: 10 (+0) DEX: 18 (+4) CON: 12 (+1) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 12 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2)
> Skills: Acrobatics 11(+15), Bluff 4(+6/+10), Diplomacy 4(+6/+10), Escape Artist 1(+5), Knowledge: Streetwise 6(+6), Notice 8(+10), Sense Motive 10(+12), Sleight of Hand 1(+5), Stealth 7(+11)
> ...




Makenzie can now heal herself without risking fatigue, but its at about half effectiveness.  Also picked up boost as an AP.  She can give herself a boost of adrenaline to push her saves up by 3 that'll fade over the course of a minute and a half.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to outlaw Boost in this game unless its your main power, it seems much too cheap for an A.P. especially to have such a profound effect, especially considering the limitation of power points in the first place is a big issue.  I think it would be alright if you couldn't heal while Boost was in effect, but as it stands right now you can simply switch as a free action the next round after using Boost?  If you're looking for an 'adrenaline rush' though, the Rage feat does a decent job I think.

That said, Angel as written is a booster, although I haven't completely statted her out yet.

I'll come up with a format we can all use in the next hour, I liked your original Rogue's Gallery post though, Shalimar, although it needs room for tradeoffs and such.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

See down below (used one of Shalimar's statblocks as a base)

Edit-And yes you can change your statblocks, just run by any major major changes by me first   If your character can suddenly grow 2 new arms, I'd like to know!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

Here we go.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165436

Not sure if I like where the attack bonus for powers are right now, anyone have a better suggestion?

If you don't feel up to putting that much code into everything, I've attached the block I used in text format.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Here we go.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165436
> 
> ...




What're the parenthesized numbers here?

Toughness +0 (0 flat-footed), Fortitude +2 (3), Reflex +6 (1), Will +2 (1)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

Original amount bought, before ability score/power adjustments.  Although I do notice I didn't correct that Reflex save, oops :\


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm going to have to outlaw Boost in this game unless its your main power, it seems much too cheap for an A.P.
> 
> If you're looking for an 'adrenaline rush' though, the Rage feat does a decent job I think.




Ok, sounds fair.  The reason I didn't go with the rage feat was that she is already at her damage caps with her sneak attack, but beyond that, the rage feat has a negative to defense and stops her from using her skills, and in combat she is heavily dependent on her skills and on being hard to hit.

I'll go wth the Quickdraw feat I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

How should I list Makenzie's line for combat stuff?  Her line has 3 different values for attacks: Attack +4, Staffs +8, Ranged +8


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=Statblock]Name: Emerson Walden
Cover ID: Pathfinder
Size: medium (5’11", 200 lbs)
Gender: male
Age: 45

Str: 12 (2 pp)
Dex: 10 (0 pp)
Con: 12 (2 pp)
Int: 14 (4 pp)
Wis: 14/32 (4 pp)
Cha: 12 (2 pp)

PowerLevel: 6
PP: 90
XP: 0
Attack: +3
Defense: +1 (total) = +1 (base)
Grapple: +4
Speed: 30'
Init: +0

Fort: +1 (total) = 0 (base) + 1 (con)
Ref: +0 (total) = 0 (base) + 0 (ref)
Will: +11 (total) = 0 (base) + 11 (wis)
Toughness: +5 (total)

Attacks
+4 Shotgun (slugs); +6 damage/40 ft.
+6 Shotgun (shot); +5 damage(+3 vs. creatures with Toughness Increase)/40 ft.

Movement Types:
Walk (std)

Feats: 
Attack Focus (Ranged)
Equipment 3 (shotgun, tactical vest (uniform))
Fearless
Leadership
Second Chance (Mind Control)
Uncanny Dodge 2 (visual and auditory)

Skill Points: (10 pp)
computers +7/5 ranks
concentration +3/2 ranks
diplomacy +5/4 ranks
knowledge (history) +11/9 ranks
knowledge (theology and philosophy) +11/9 ranks
notice +13/2 ranks
profession (professor) +16/5 ranks
sense motive +13/2 ranks
survival +12/1 ranks

Powers: (49pp)
Enhanced Ability 18 (Transcendent)
--Wisdom

Immunity 5 (transcendent)
--Entrapment

Super Senses 8 (transcendent)
--Transcendent Awareness
--Darkvision
--Direction Sense
--Distance Sense
--Infravision
--Tracking

Snare 5 (transcendent)
--+perception range, +alt save (will), +alt ability (Int), +Transparent, +Reversable, sense dependant
--Alt Power: ESP 6
----sight and hearing
--Alt Power: Mind Reading 6
----+contagious, +duration, +sensory link, -sensory link only

Languages:
English
Old English

Equipment: (Wealth +8/+10)
cell phone
laptop
pickup truck
shotgun (equipment)
tactical vest (equipment)

Breakdown:  Stats (14pp) + Combat (8pp) + Saves (0pp) + Feats (9pp) + Skills (10pp) + Powers (49pp) = 90pp[/sblock]

Power Descriptions: [sblock]Emerson's powers are two-fold.  First, he has found himself unusually perceptive to the world around him, able to see things that normal beings could never see.  His eyes have become quite amazing, and capable of following long-gone bodies through the dark, or through their heat traces.  Also, with the altered consciousness of his mind, he has found that he has the ability to know when he is in the presence of another transcendant one, and also has the ability to just know where he is, how far he is from other places, and how long it will take him to get where he is going.

His altered perceptions pale in comparison to his other power.  Just as Dr. Walden always knows where he is, both physically and psycologically, he can get other lost, just by getting an impression of their personality and speaking to them, locking them in their own mind and thoughts.  He has also developed the ability to pass his own senses through a "chain of eyes", seeing the world from the perspective of someone he is near, and then passing his senses on to other people that person comes into contact with.  He can also cast his senses independant of others, but in that case, only his sight and hearing.[/sblock]

What I did:[sblock] I did a few things with the rules that are not strictly described, but seem to work out with the rather loose mechanics of the M$M system.  1st- I kept mind reading, not because I wanted to read other's minds (and step on toes, as you said), but because I wanted to see what other's saw as part of my extra-sensory power theme.  I added a flaw to  the "Mind Reading" power that makes it no longer allow for mindreading, but only for sensory link.  In all honesty, should I just rename the power "Sensory link"?  I also made it contagious, so I can "infect" someone with it, and then the person we are following touches someone, and I get the chance to see what THEY see, and so on.  It would have limited uses, but could be fascinating.  2st- Snare-I changed this power from a physical snare to a mental snare.  I added a variant on the Alternate Save power modifier called Alternate Ability Score.  Basically, the targets will have to make a will save instead of a reflex save for my "words of wisdom" to not trap them inside their own minds (either only partially, or entirely), and then to "break out", they will have to make an Intellegence check instead of a Strength check-kind of like a DnD maze spell.  3rd-  I didn't take the equipment feat because I though we were using the Wealth System.  My wealth score was enough to purchase all of the equipment listed, with the appropriate reductions that I have now listed.[/sblock]

Where I am going with this character[sblock]  Power-wise, I will look at other ways to get opponents lost, probably initially by taking confusion as an alternate power one day.  I will also probably expand my immunities, making me harder to be lured into a sense of uncertainty or cinfusion, such as with Immunity: Mental Effects or ranks in Mind Shield and/or Sensory Shield.  Mostly, I will pursue learning advanced tracking techniques (ranks in survival), and studying pychology/sociology to figure out exactly what is going on with this new society of transcendants, and how I can help guide them to true greatness (Ranks in Knowledges, Sense Motive, etc.)  Also, teh Comprehend power set intrigues me, allowing me to understand anyone I wish, and seeing where they come from.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

> I didn't take the equipment feat because I though we were using the Wealth System. My wealth score was enough to purchase all of the equipment listed, with the appropriate reductions that I have now listed.




I'm not sure that thats how the wealth system works, when buyingweapons andarmor I think you have to pay the EP cost for it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 14, 2006)

ByteRynn - 

Just wanted to say that I really like your power builds for the mental snare and contagious sensory sharing/reading.  It's nice to see something outside the usual "stock" super powers.  It's also helpful that the M&M rules are flexible enough to handle such things.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 14, 2006)

Reading the book, it seems to imply that the Wealth System is an optional rule that can replace the equipment feat.  What is the point of having wealth if you still have to spend feats to buy stuff?

Rereading it, it doesn't explicitly say one way or the other.  Sounds like a MM ruling to me!

Also-Thanks for the compliments and good thoughts for my dog.

He isn't the one in the picture, but he is doing much better now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Festy -> Looks good initially, although I don't think you can drain saves directly, just the ability score they're based off of. Edit-Oh, and yeah, the technology level is not much higher than ours. Governments and big organizations might have access to energy type weapons but other than that, very few other people do atm. That said, I think it may possibly be okay to give it to you as a penalty that evens out with Immovability, because there aren't many supers around who can toss you around or such yet either. Like everything else, if it becomes underpowered/overpowered in the future we can revisit it. Edit2 -> Curiously, take a look at the Vampiric extra in the book, it may be to your liking.




Ah, so as the immovability becomes more of a bonus the non-energy element of the force field will become more of a weakness, makes sense but I think I'll just switch to a standard all-encompassing field and drop the immovability until another time in the near future.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Yes, it is possible to target saves, but keep in mind that draining saves doesn't have an innate effect like draining Wisdom to 0 to put someone into a coma. An example of a drain on someone's saves is the corrosion power. Corrosion is a Drain Toughness linked to a Strike, which each cost 1pp/rank, for a total corrosion cost of 2pp/rank. You should also keep in mind what exactly is contributing to a person's saves. You can drain a person's toughness to a max of -5, but if they are wearing actual physical armor it still should give its protection, it really just depends on what exactly goes on with the power.
> 
> The above is according to the book, but you should bear in mind that direct drains to saves are pretty powerful especially at low levels, and Sollir already nixed corrosion which has a toughness drain in it.






			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Shalimar/Festy -> I didn't quite 'nix' corrosion in all cases, just in that particular build it was looking nasty (I think it was an area effect power). If someone's mutant had corrosion, but it were limited in other ways, such as it only worked through 'touch' I'd be fine, but overall its a very tough power and at this stage in the game the world is just not ready for overpowered mutants  Edit-Also, are drains not limited by PL and caps? Unless you have a tradeoff, a 7 point drain would be 1 point too high, no?




Ah, you are indeed correct. It's a typo left over from when I was making changes, I'll fix that.

I can't help but be somewhat hesitant about taking drain now, it's starting to feel possibly a tad too powerful? I'd select draining attributes but I just can't be sure about it, are there any alternatives with as much of a 'negative energy debuff' feel to them?

Edit: I've posted Lukas in the Rogues' Gallery, but I have the intention of fleshing out Lukas' background further when my presently tough schedule eases up a little.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Reading the book, it seems to imply that the Wealth System is an optional rule that can replace the equipment feat.  What is the point of having wealth if you still have to spend feats to buy stuff?
> 
> Rereading it, it doesn't explicitly say one way or the other.  Sounds like a MM ruling to me!
> 
> ...




Everyone has wealth, to begin with - it's more of a system for getting stuff during play than picking stuff to start off with at character creation, I think.

With the Wealth system, everyone gets 8 points of Wealth (which can be increased through feats.)  I'm partial to Wealth because it doesn't make me go 'Well, my character wants to buy a cell phone, so I have to sacrifice [feats/skills/powers/etc] to buy it.'  Although I do think equipment that is a major part of the character should come from your PP, I don't think stuff like phones or cars really should.  Hence, wealth.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Everyone has wealth, to begin with - it's more of a system for getting stuff during play than picking stuff to start off with at character creation, I think.
> 
> With the Wealth system, everyone gets 8 points of Wealth (which can be increased through feats.)  I'm partial to Wealth because it doesn't make me go 'Well, my character wants to buy a cell phone, so I have to sacrifice [feats/skills/powers/etc] to buy it.'  Although I do think equipment that is a major part of the character should come from your PP, I don't think stuff like phones or cars really should.  Hence, wealth.




Wealth of course is an optional rule, and its meant mostly for stuff that isnt used in combat for the most part. IE cell phones, computers, cars, you get the picture. Its also an excuse for having some of the high tech toys available, like uh battlesuits.

If you bought all your equipment via wealth, then its a GM call on whether you have to pick them up as Equipment or whether Wealth will suffice. Personally, me, I think wealth should be restricted to non-combat stuff. But that's just me personally. Also, there are some things you can't buy, no matter what your wealth level is, that's what PP are for.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

> With the Wealth system, everyone gets 8 points of Wealth (which can be increased through feats.) I'm partial to Wealth because it doesn't make me go 'Well, my character wants to buy a cell phone, so I have to sacrifice [feats/skills/powers/etc] to buy it.' Although I do think equipment that is a major part of the character should come from your PP, I don't think stuff like phones or cars really should. Hence, wealth.




I'm against wealth because it breaks things down to much and makes it feel like accounting.  I agree with you that cellphones, cars, and every other everyday thing shouldn't have to be paid for with PP via the Equipment feat, but I do think the things that are important to characters like weapons and armor since they have a very meaningful affect should require the equipment feat.  Its not like Equipment costs a lot of PP since 1pp buys you 5 Equipment points.  Look at Makenzie, she has 20pp worth of equipment.

I just like the more abstract nature of not using the wealth system.  It does require the players to be reasonable, but really, the only time it should come up is if the GM says a specific purchase isn't very reasonable for a certain person, otherwise it should just be a flavor thing. If we are going with the wealth system that would free up some power points from needing to be equipment.

I do believe that EP price of the shot gun is off however.  Blast 6 with an ap should equal 13EP not 11.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

As long as characters are given reasonable lee-way with their money, I don't really mind ditching the Wealth system, although I would have to do something with the Benefit feat if that's the case.  Maleck's from a relatively well-off family, so it'd be pretty odd if she went to buy a new microwave and it turns out she can't 'cuz she doesn't have any extra PP to spend. 

I agree with Shalimar that everyday stuff shouldn't need to be bought with PP, but that important things like weapons and combat gear should.  Beyond that, I like the Wealth feat because it lets me know if I can afford to buy a Jaguar comfortably, or if it's gonna put a dent in my savings. 

I will happily point out that Maleck will be very unhappy if she watches some guy's head get shot off. D:

I think it's kind odd that firearms still default to nonlethal damage...  I don't see how you can nonlethally shoot someone with a shotgun.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I can't help but be somewhat hesitant about taking drain now, it's starting to feel possibly a tad too powerful? I'd select draining attributes but I just can't be sure about it, are there any alternatives with as much of a 'negative energy debuff' feel to them?




I like the drain personally, but I'd stick with an attribute drain so it only drops a few off of people's ability modifiers, the other thing that I'd do would be to require at least 2 hits to drain someone to the dregs.  If you do feel that it might be a little much, maybe you could drop it to 4 ranks so that it would take getting hit 3 times to totally debilitate the average person (ie kill). Another option would be to make it poison, but a touch poison? ie:

Drain (All Atributes) 4, Melee +4 (Modifier: Poison; PF: Accurate, Reversible, Slow Fade 2(1/min); 20pp)

That wouldn't be as powerful as being able to drain at range, but thematically it might work better for you, you wouldn't be trying to actually hit them with a fist so much as creating negative energy around your hands and then trying to get the negative energy around you to latch onto them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I will happily point out that Maleck will be very unhappy if she watches some guy's head get shot off. D:
> 
> I think it's kind odd that firearms still default to nonlethal damage...  I don't see how you can nonlethally shoot someone with a shotgun.




Actually, they don't default to non-lethal, all attacks can be either lethal or non-lethal chosen at the time of the attack.  Guns however (equipment guns, not device guns) require the Stun Ammo feature (+1ep) to be able to use non-lethal rounds.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 14, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually, they don't default to non-lethal, all attacks can be either lethal or non-lethal chosen at the time of the attack.  Guns however (equipment guns, not device guns) require the Stun Ammo feature (+1ep) to be able to use non-lethal rounds.




Oh, okay.  Heheh.  I just gave the equipment rules a quick overview, since Mal doesn't have any, and I guess I missed that.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 14, 2006)

Mostly, the shotgun and pick-up truck were there to showcase that Dr. Emerson Walden was still in touch enough with his roots to have a pick-up truck with a gunrack in back.  The shotgun wasn't really so much there to shoot people (in self-defense, sure, but not until then) as it was there to scare people into not shooting us.  I would be surely willing to buy my shotgun as a EP feat purchase, though, I'd gladly give up my computer and pick-up if we abandon the Wealth system altogether.

I'm pretty easy either way, and I see both sides of the argument.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

When I agreed to use the Wealth system I looked at the list of items that the purchase DCs were for and thought they were mostly non-combat.  I kind of like the idea of an in-game mechanic to see if you can buy something instead of it being completely up to me if you can buy it-it also gives some kind of rationale so I can be fair with everything.  That said, I think combat equipment should be bought with the Equipment feat, whereas items like cell phones/pick up trucks, etc... that aren't necessarily combat related should be bought with the Wealth feat.  Sound fair?

Festy -> Yeah, Drain can be fairly nasty.  If you're simply looking for a debuff, perhaps consider Fatigue?  Otherwise, I'm sure we can work something through, and then adjust everything in retrospect if it proves too overpowered.

The question of what you expect from me/what are you looking to see in this game still stands, I don't believe everyone has answered it yet   I'm currently brainstorming NPCs and initial plothooks, and later tonight I'll probably post what groups you guys were teamed together in.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, I bought a shotgun and tactical vest with equipment 3 and everything else with my wealth.

So, does my sheet pass muster?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> When I agreed to use the Wealth system I looked at the list of items that the purchase DCs were for and thought they were mostly non-combat.  I kind of like the idea of an in-game mechanic to see if you can buy something instead of it being completely up to me if you can buy it-it also gives some kind of rationale so I can be fair with everything.  That said, I think combat equipment should be bought with the Equipment feat, whereas items like cell phones/pick up trucks, etc... that aren't necessarily combat related should be bought with Wealth.  Sound fair?




Sounds fair to me.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> The question of what you expect from me/what are you looking to see in this game still stands, I don't believe everyone has answered it yet   I'm currently brainstorming NPCs and initial plothooks, and later tonight I'll probably post what groups you guys were teamed together in.





Oh, yeah, forgot about that one.  

I guess I'm mostly looking for this game to explore the experience of being one of the first people in the world with superpowers, and of being an unconventional hero.  I'm also curious to figure out just what is behind the Transcendence project...the people, the motivation, the techniques.

I'm also all for delving deeper into the character's psyche and backstory.  It's tough to do in this format, but it's also rewarding when it can be pulled off.

For Joe Vaughn, specifically, I'd like to explore his change from "average" to "extraordinary".  It will be much more a psychological change than physical, in spite of the considerable physical advantages conferred by the Transcendence.  Also, if you're looking for a possible backstory link, perhaps his wife possessed some supernatural talent that truly did give her a glimpse of what Joe would become...and if so, Joe could learn this somewhere down the line.


In any event, I'm very much looking forward to this game and seeing where you take it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I ended up taking a much needed but non-intentional long nap so I still need to get some M&M work done to fill my quota for the day.  I'm currently contemplating how they got everyone to not use their powers during the testing process, for instance, why wouldn't ByteRynn's character be able to use ESP to monitor them the whole time (which just takes all the fun/mystery out of things, y'know? )

ByteRynn -> Looks good to me.  I am curious how you intend to use the Mind Reading power, and I'm curious as well how I'll be able to describe the sensation, but we'll see to that soon enough eh?   I'm sure, with all your tracking powers/immobilizing abilities other players are glad that your character seems to be a good guy and not a Transcendent stalker/killer    Mind posting your character in the Rogue's Gallery when you get a chance?  Btw, I don't believe it was answered, but I'm curious if your character's name is based off of Ralph Waldo Emerson?  That's the only famous person I can think of with a similar name.  Edit-P.S., what's the sense dependent part of his Snare?  Does he have to talk to people or see them or something else?

Rybaer -> I'm less inclined to visit the Transcendent Project's background immediately (its tricky to track down in the first place), so much as what initially y'all are doing.  I don't want the project itself to come off as anything but weird/strange at first at least, so it won't color your character's use of powers..  Feel free to track down the people behind it, just don't necessarily expect much results.  I am curious to see what your character's wife saw in him in particular, and if it'll come out through his actions or if it'll be emerging character talent/trait instead of power necessarily.  If anything, it seems like your character has lots of potential, perhaps more than the other characters, to develope-if only simply because he hasn't yet made himself into anything yet.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 15, 2006)

> I'm currently contemplating how they got everyone to not use their powers during the testing process, for instance, why wouldn't ByteRynn's character be able to use ESP to monitor them the whole time (which just takes all the fun/mystery out of things, y'know? )




Inhibitors built into the walls so they're transhuman-opaque?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I worry about that Samnell because then something to Nullify/Drain you automatically exists in the world.  I have gone down that line of thought though and it might be the last resort I'll end up having to use   Edit-And, this game being one about people with special powers, nullify/drain doesn't seem to fit much just yet.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I worry about that Samnell because then something to Nullify/Drain you automatically exists in the world.  I have gone down that line of thought though and it might be the last resort I'll end up having to use   Edit-And, this game being one about people with special powers, nullify/drain doesn't seem to fit much just yet.




Maybe he's just drugged.  They ARE testing us and stuff, right?  Maybe as soon as they saw how insanely active his brain was, they started drugging him.  That might make it harder to test him...

Perhaps they simply made sure that he was always being fed _false_ sensations.  They could have him in an entirely seperate facility, depending on his ESP range, with the people there _thinking_ they were actually doing work, but all of the important stuff being handled VIA computer off-site.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I worry about that Samnell because then something to Nullify/Drain you automatically exists in the world.  I have gone down that line of thought though and it might be the last resort I'll end up having to use   Edit-And, this game being one about people with special powers, nullify/drain doesn't seem to fit much just yet.




That's a damn good point. But, how about this: We're immune to the powers of those in our group. Perhaps, for whatever reason, the facility we trascended in enjoys similar protections. So it blocks us but does not nullify...

EDIT: Alternatively, there's just not much to see. The good stuff is kept out of range and/or simply isn't easily visible to ESP.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

One of my ideas was that the one of the 5 original transcendents could be a psychic who could monitor everything, but I'm not sure yet if I even want the 25 situated close to each other, it seems like a dumb thing to do strategically on the role of the Project's designers (making everyone easy to wipe out if they were discovered).

ESP 6 is ranged enough to make the size of the facility nonrelevent, its not going to be superdome size or anything.

Perhaps the facility is controlled from the outside, with the workers there not really doing anything besides following orders?  I'm looking for an explanation that's plausible but weird, although one that doesn't carry any moral undertones (drugging in the end would be too risky anyways, not to mention potentially harmful which is not something they'd want).

The place itself being immune to powers seems not so plausible, but would make it a possible recurring future location which would be neat


----------



## Samnell (Jun 15, 2006)

> Perhaps the facility is controlled from the outside, with the workers there not really doing anything besides following orders? I'm looking for an explanation that's plausible but weird, although one that doesn't carry any moral undertones (drugging in the end would be too risky anyways, not to mention potentially harmful which is not something they'd want).




I think that works. It's believeable. The workers could be RNs or something and they deposit their reports in the good old pneumatic tube, or email them, and/or meet weekly at a second location for debriefs. They could receive more frequent instructions via email.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Hrm, also, perhaps they have some way of constantly monitoring your brainwave patterns, and then have use of transcendent powers linked to some part of the brain that can be traced.  They'd go on an honor system, asking you not to use mental and more subtle powers (or perhaps all powers) unless directed by them, and if the powers are being abused they'd know and could deal with the situation somehow-perhaps restricting the person at first to smaller quarters or the isolation you mentioned.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 15, 2006)

> Hrm, also, perhaps they have some way of constantly monitoring your brainwave patterns, and then have use of transcendent powers linked to some part of the brain that can be traced.




That's not unreasonable. It stands to reason that if they have a way to process us to generate the powers (even if it varies from power to power) it must work on similar principles. Otherwise they would have to generate an entirely novel transcendence process for each candidate. This seems impractical and how would they know beforehand that they could empower us if each one took an entirely unique method? The use of powers could produce signature brainwaves, generate a particular sort of benign radiation, etc. A ranged EEG machine isn't all that implausible a way to watch for it.



> They'd go on an honor system, asking you not to use mental and more subtle powers (or perhaps all powers) unless directed by them, and if the powers are being abused they'd know and could deal with the situation somehow-perhaps restricting the person at first to smaller quarters or the isolation you mentioned.




Heh, Josh has a double-subtle force field. It's supposed to be undetectable by any means. But I guess that's not the sort of power they'd worry about.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 15, 2006)

They could just have a dude from the original batch (I mean, already 2 of the other guys work there, you could up it to 3) with the ability to Nullify powers selectively in a radius hanging out to make sure things like mind reading and ESP don't get out of hand.

But I like the idea of having the actual people in charge of everything offsite, so all the data and the orders are coming in from outside, and the people working there just following orders.

That also gives more precedence to the atmospheric stuff, like orders over speakerphones and things like that.  I mean, it even makes _more_ sense, that way - it's easier to directly give orders to the patients than give orders to the orderlies to give orders to the patients.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 4 of the original batch plotted out already, and having the 5th simply be a power-nullifier would be silly truthfully, especially with the other 4 of that batch immune to his powers.  A great deal of your powers comes from some extension of your inner psyche, and since transcendents are a new thing it seems anachronistic to have one so soon.  But I think I've found a comfortable enough solution (mixture of the above) which will work, thanks for all the brainstorming work guys 

Remotely controlled and monitoring your brainwave signatures sounds like a plan!  There will probably be 1 mini-institution/lab for each group of 5-don't place your eggs all in one basket and all the jazz


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2006)

I just noticed that the professor has a reputation complication. That he sleeps with his students, or at least it is believed that he has.  Got me wondering what age he and all the rest of the characters are.  I'm guessing mostare in their mid twenties or therabouts?


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 15, 2006)

The professor is in his mid-40s


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

This talk of age reminds me, 2016 sound like a good starting date?  I figure in 10 years everything will mostly be similar to now, minus a couple technological advancements, but still resembling today's society mostly.  Also, it would get some immediate political issues out of the way.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> This talk of age reminds me, 2016 sound like a good starting date?  I figure in 10 years everything will mostly be similar to now, minus a couple technological advancements, but still resembling today's society mostly.  Also, it would get some immediate political issues out of the way.




That's what Toki did.  GL started in 2003, in game it was 2013.  We're starting to catch up a bit (2006/2014).


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2006)

2016 works for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2006)

2016 works for me.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 15, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I just noticed that the professor has a reputation complication. That he sleeps with his students, or at least it is believed that he has.  Got me wondering what age he and all the rest of the characters are.  I'm guessing mostare in their mid twenties or therabouts?




Maleck's nineteen.

2016 works for me. :^:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2006)

Makenzie is 17 but thats flexible I guess.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 15, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> This talk of age reminds me, 2016 sound like a good starting date?  I figure in 10 years everything will mostly be similar to now, minus a couple technological advancements, but still resembling today's society mostly.  Also, it would get some immediate political issues out of the way.




I'll adjust Josh's birthdate.

EDIT: Also found a picture last night that looked pretty close to how I picture Josh. I attached it to the rogues' gallery post.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2006)

Sollir, I'll have an answer to your question possibly tomorrow. My head is a little too scrambled at present for me to figure out what I want from the game. I can say for certain that I intend to flesh out Lukas some more to give him more potential for character development.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2006)

Busy day for me and I didn't get much done, sorry y'all.  I'll have the rosters up for what groups of 5 you were put in along with information you'd glean from spending 3 months of time with everyone as well as some more questions for you about your characters that the other NPCs/institution would find out about you.  Then some last minute character sheet checking.  Hopefully the IC thread will begin on Sunday if its all done by then


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm lookin' forward to Game Start.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I'm lookin' forward to Game Start.




Yeppers


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2006)

I may just leave Lukas as he is right now, and make changes during play if he ends up too problematic.

Sollir, in answering your question, there's nothing i can think of that you would really need to be familiar with to cater for Lukas. When I think about it, it's entirely up to you how the occult works in your setting and because his doctorate degree is in occult sciences perhaps I should be asking you what I need to know for your game. 

I haven't thought up much in the way of a personal story for Lukas, unfortunately leaving him with little to work with, but I'll think up something in the near future (although I have an exam in the very near future, so it won't be terribly soon). I do have in mind an event of significant change to his character but that's assuming the game runs for a good long while before I consider throwing that one out.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 17, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> The question of what you expect from me/what are you looking to see in this game still stands, I don't believe everyone has answered it yet




I was neglecting answering that question 'cause I really don't know what to expect.  The idea that was suggested, that we're looking at how the first Supers in an otherwise mundane world would act, seems spot on - that's what I want to do, that's what I want to see.  Most of that falls on us, as the players, but I guess I expect to see an interesting, reactive world for our characters to explore their transcendence in.  

Also, stuff we'd like the GM to know: If you know what dreadfalls are, you should probably be OK with Maleck.  I don't think she's that far out there or involved in things that require any particular study.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2006)

Pardon the delay, my creativity has been hitting a drywell and I'm stuck coming up with three more mutants to stick in your guy's groups :\


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 18, 2006)

http://home.hiwaay.net/~lkseitz/comics/herogen/
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/generate.php?Genname=superheronameorg
Potential Inspiration!  Or at least, ideas.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

Blergh.  Sorry for the delay guys

Got all the NPCs down.  Some sort of update in an hour or two.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll be there with bells on. Perhaps clothing as well, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 19, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Blergh.  Sorry for the delay guys
> 
> Got all the NPCs down.  Some sort of update in an hour or two.




:^:


No thumbs-up smiley.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

Obviously I'm terrible with self-imposed time limits.  Hopefully that will simply be a trend that I don't continue, until then, here's three of the groups.  I figure that, while codenames are somewhat silly, the institute's folks would classify you by codenames which most likely would describe your powers, or (while less likely) your personality.  These names are up to the player's choice, of course, although your character is not obliged to follow them   Some description as well as personality/histor you'd know of your fellow 'inmates' later today (*knocks on wood*).  I'd appreciate it if everyone would mention what their fellow transhumans would learn about their background in three months time and how they generally acclimated (or didn't) to the situation.  I understand if you want to wait for the colorful personalities of the other NPCs before deciding what your character would tell, however.

*Group A:*
1-MaKenzie Wolf, ? (Jester?)
2-Lukas Clausewitz, ?
3-Alex Carmichael, "Volt"
4-Grace Carmichael, "Warped"
5-Felicia Pinney, "Libra"

*Group B:*
1-Joshua Lucas Trevin, ?
2-Joseph Vaughn, ?
3-Billy Baker, "King"
4-Miranda Tilton, "Gremlin"
5-Leo Chase, "Shadow"

*Group C:*
1-Miss Maleck Blackwell, ?
2-Dr. Emerson Walden, "Pathfinder"
3-Kenny Moore, "Wrath"
4-Theresa Holdeman, "Vertigo"
5-Preston Rhodes, "Midas"

If anyone wonders what took me so long, I have to admit that part of it was names, I'm completely terrible at them (real ones or code names) and ended up using a random name generator for the real ones in the end   Edit-That said, Group A's list doesn't have a typo, there's a brother/sister combination there.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmmm…I’m having a little trouble coming up with a good codename for Joe.  It’s easy to come up with a name suitable for his high-density, super-strong form.  But they tend not to reflect his low-density forms well.

Couple ideas:
M-Mass (or M2) – for Modulate Mass
Memorial – based more on his personality, dedicating the use of his powers to the memory of his late wife.

If anyone else has any good ideas, please feel free to voice them.

As for what Joe’s group-mates would get to know about him…  When he arrives, he’s still very depressed.  He’ll probably be pretty open about why – the loss of his wife and what an amazing woman she was.  How much more open he is beyond that depends on how well he gets along with the others.  There isn’t much in his life that’s worth hiding or being dishonest about, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm rethinking the name Jester since that really doesn't fit her powers at all.  I think I'll go with Elixer.

As to what her group mates would know about her, well for the first couple weeks/months (til it was her turn to get powers) Makenzie was confined to a wheelchair and was barely mobile.  She always seemed to be down and depressed before her turn to get powers, but when it came and she surprised everyone by walking back into the room under her own power, her personality did a flip flop.  From depressed and defeated she went to, well not happy, but at least content if not fully satisfied.  Once she could walk again, she sarted doing some daily tumbling to get her legs back into he shape that they were in before.  

She isn't totally outgoing, but she does have a flair for the dramatic, so anyone that asked her anything about her or her past would know, she wouldn't hide anything.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

*Group A:*



> 1-MaKenzie Wolf, ? (Jester?)
> 2-Lukas Clausewitz, ?
> 3-Alex Carmichael, "Volt"
> 4-Grace Carmichael, "Warped"
> 5-Felicia Pinney, "Libra"




(In order of when they acquired their powers)

_Alex & Grace Carmichael_ (Both 20) - Step brother and sister, these two only look moderately alike though both appear clean cut and attractive.  Alex is of average height and lean with dirty blonde hair, prefering to dress in conservative but rich, casual clothes.  Grace is thin and pale with dark brown hair.  She typically dresses in darker, sometimes conservative and other times provocative clothing.  Their story is more obvious than most because of the national uproar it brought two years ago when they were both expelled when some of their actions were uncovered.  Grace was formerly to be the valedictorian with Alex the salutatorian and student body president of a prestigious high school in NY, although facts were uncovered that they had blackmailed several students and a few teachers, as well as were suspected of murdering someone.  Backed by a wealthy father and his high-end lawyers, both teens were cleared during a four-month long trial of all but the most minor counts.  Still, the damage had been done and both were expelled a month before graduation.  They seemed to have vanished off of the radar since then.

Alex is more congenial and outwardly friendly than his sister, who appreciates a more dry sarcasm.  They seem to get along well together, although there seems to be a sort of rivalry between the two, which during the 3 months manifested as mostly quips and debates about intellectual matters.  Both of them are somewhat haughty, though they hide it well, and overall they keep to themselves for the duration of the time.

They would have hardly talked to MaKenzie during the time she spent as a cripple, while outwardly they would be nice she'd sense a sort of coldness from them.  After she was healed, they'd still treat her disdainfully, perhaps realizing that any opportunity for 'friendship' would be lost (depending on MaKenzie's actions their final outlook might change).  They would be somewhat fascinated by Lukas and attempt to make friends with him, allow him to join in their debates at times if he so chose.  If he attempts to talk much about occult matters they would dismiss it as silliness, and rebuff him somewhat afterwards.  They treat Felicia fairly, although don't seem to want to do much with her.

Alex/Volt's powers consist of his body producing electricity from itself, and he is able to generate and control electricity, as well as create a more paralyzing current that surrounds his body.  His body's functions runs at about twice the rate of a normal human being, and he is able to think and act faster because of it.  Grace/Warped has the ability to mold and change her body, giving herself more strength, greater reach, protection, and even natural weapons, but the more she changes a limb the more hideous and twisted it becomes, in extreme cases turning a blue-black color.  Most of her shaping is somewhat crude, and while the end result of her contortnig limbs may seem painful, she seems comfortable enough while doing so.  Originally Grace was angered by the manifestation of her powers, but after about a week she got used to them and started to revel about them.  Alex was overall content with his abilities, and his outward personality became more happy while his inner personality darkened.


_Felicia Pinney_ (26) - Felicia is a seemingly normal person, with sandy brown hair and a slight portly build to her.  A secretary before being invited to the program, Felicia led a successful but un-extraordinary career.  For the most part, she keeps quiet about her history, and when conversing with other people tries to bend the conversation towards stories or topics about them.  She's a good judge of character and while outgoing she's somewhat socially inept.  She quit her job and took a break from her old life because she was unsatisfied with her place in life and felt like she deserved something better.  Overall she is impressionable, somewhat, although hard to persuade because of her stubbornness.

She would taken pity on MaKenzie's story and helped the girl with whatever she needed, so long as she wasn't engrossed in reading to keep up with the world around her.  She would be genuinely charmed by Lukas, and while friendly to the Carmichaels, kept note of how they stayed at a distance from her and did the same.

Felicia/Libra's powers manifested subtly.  She is extremely hard to move or unbalance and has nearly perfect control of her body and her weight, shifting nearly all her body's force quickly and fluidly as it suits her needs.  Although not completely sure what all this allows her to do, she's taken much defensive training during the three months and discovered that among other things her uncanny sense of balance allows her to punch harder and roll with blows very easily, as well as turning her opponent's own momentum against them.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think Josh is capable of hiding the fact that he's a musician for long. If allowed he would have brought a violin in with him and played it daily. He would stay up late to make time for it if need be. His preferred schedule is an hour and a half or so in the morning and another at night. He doesn't mind having an audience at all, but he's likely to ignore them in favor of the music. 

Josh becomes more sociable as the process goes on, but rarely speaks of his family except to say that they sent him to a school in Britain. Towards the end of the time, he becomes a bit uncomfortable in his own skin, often plucking at and adjusting his clothes.

EDIT: Josh is fairly well-dressed, but often rumpled. He doesn't pay much attention to his clothes until they start becoming a nuisance to him.

Josh tended to step lightly around Joe, sympathetic but trying not to get too involved. 

Depending on the personalities of his groupmates, he might reveal more.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2006)

*Group B:*



> 1-Joshua Lucas Trevin, ?
> 2-Leo Chase, "Shadow"
> 3-Billy Baker, "King"
> 4-Joseph Vaughn, ?
> 5-Miranda Tilton, "Gremlin"




(In order of when they acquired their powers, although note Gremlin's entry)

_Leo Chase_ (29) - Outwardly, Leo is a shorter man, standing at 5'8" although with strong build.  His hair is light brown though for the most part he keeps it shaved very close to the scalp, overall making his appearance somewhat intimidating.  Inwardly, he is a man who thrives on competition.  He excels at martial arts, having thoroughly learned three styles and has created a hybrid of those styles and a few other manuevers that he is constantly trying to perfect.  Socially he is quiet and simple-minded, but when he is in his comfort zones he can be very cunning.

Before joining the program Leo moved from town to town every few months, checking out the local fighting scenes while doing labor-oriented work to pay the bills.  He mostly spends his time in his room, which has a punching bag and exercise equipment which he requested.  Although Josh was the first to manifest his powers, Leo manifested his own not even a day later, and was overall disappointed when he found out everyone within the group's powers didn't work on each other.  For the most part he showed a resentment towards Josh, that the other man was able to develope his powers before he did.  Towards Billy he hardly said much of a word to the kid, but joked around with him sometimes after recognizing the fear the kid had of him.  Joe he would see as more worthy competition than anyone else, and treated him with much respect after he gained his powers.  While he doesn't seem prejudiced against Miranda, the crazy old lady's babblings have gotten to him somewhat so he avoids her when he can at all costs, often to the amusement of others.

Leo/Shadow's powers are a wild card, depending on who he's fighting he gleans different abilities.  Usually it simply a different martial arts style and the knowledge is gleaned and usable instantly.  Sometimes, like in special combat simulations with robots or such, his power manifests itself more visibly, giving him some type of special ability to use in the fight.  These abilities are generally scarily effective, most likely only increasing the intimidating presence Leo has already cultivated. 


_Billy Baker_ (16) - Will, as he prefers to be called, is an average looking teenager, dark brown hair and analytical blue-grey eyes that usually hide behind his glasses.  Another obvious trait of his would be his hefty-sized, though not necessarily unearned, ego.  He is, very apparently, extremely book-smart, capable of solving complex mathematical equations and other feats of logic.  He has a special interest in history, especially when it comes to wars and tactics.  Most of the time he appears to be in his own little world, but even at times he is engrossed in thought, he can be very observant as well.  His ego isn't so large as to treat others condescendingly, and for the most part he appears to be a friendly person, although it can be annoying that he obviously values his own opinion more than other people's.

Before being brought in, Will was homeschooled by a single mother, which meant he mostly taught himself after his earliest years.  He's been offered to go to special institutions for the gifted, but claims they weren't interesting enough for him.  In truth, he takes great pride in his own intellect, and is somewhat afraid to meet someone as smart or smarter than him and has developed this fear for a few years now.  During the three months he'd mostly keep to hismelf, willing to form a friendship of sorts with Josh, seeing him as the only other intellectually-inclined person and would attempt to find a chess-partner of sorts with the other man.  While respecting Josh's abilities with an instrument, Will is not the type who would actively go out and listen to music.  He stays away from Leo mostly, appearing somewhat scared of the man.  He doesn't take much interest in Joe, perhaps because he doesn't understand athletically inclined people.  Funnily enough, he's cordial and has taken a liking to Miranda (Ms. Tilton), despite the woman's crazed behavior.

He manifested his powers shortly after Josh and Leo did, and due to them, it is unlikely he may ever find a match for his intellectual prowess.  As 'King', the speed of which his thoughts developed was dramatically increased, as was his ability to observe others and retain that information.  Over the course of the program, he developed a great tactical mind, and requested to view real-time footage of fights.  Soon, he was capable of breaking down battles during their showing and finding opportunities and weaknesses within combatants.  He fancies himself as a sort of 'intellectual weapon' and is considering offering his services to a government after their stay is over and done with.


_Miranda Tilton_ (54) - Crazy old cat lady.  Well, not really, but that's typically the first response people have upon seeing Ms. Tilton.  Somewhat of a relic of the past among this group of people, she plays the part of the old woman down the street ever so well.  A former highschool teacher, Miranda was forced to retire when she developed a strong case of schizophrenia.  She came to the program straight from the mental hospital, and although she thinks she was in a lucid period when they asked her she doesn't remember.  The woman half-lives in a world of her own creation and because of it, she often creeps out those around her without intending to do so.

The process restored her sanity gradually, and while the woman has been clearly grateful, once the woman learned of how everyone else was developing powers (and realized that this wasn't a crazy fantasy she created) she was curious on why her powers were so subtle.  The answer was indeed not obvious, as after time the scientists testing her learned that she had the ability to short out the use of technology (though somewhat uncontrollably), from high tech computers to simple, mechanized devices, as well as gaining a resistance to technologically based attacks.  Because her powers developed so slowly, the scientists are unsure of when exactly she started manifesting them and thus do not truly know when her powers were developed compared to the rest of the group.  Her powers put her in a problematic position with the project, although the psychological battery of tests she was put through seemed to have somehow eased their worries considerably.

After regaining her cognizance, Miranda has thankfully been making more sense.  She's not yet decided what to do with her unique abilities, although she has had less time to think about it compared to everyone else in the project.  She treated everyone amicably, though in a well-meaning fashion was critical with them, which only served to annoy Leo more.  She's curious to see what everyone else does with their powers, and hopes that they'll stay in touch, although has yet to think of an easy non-technological means of communication to do so.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2006)

Now that I can work with. 

Josh didn't like Leo; not at all. When he started glowering at Billy and generally trying to play the bully, Leo crossed over from annoying to actively distasteful. Josh loves the fact that he beat Leo to powers and tries to find excuses to demonstrate his abilities in Leo's presence. The difference might only be a day, but it clearly bothered Leo and anything that bothered Leo was worth cultivating.

Billy, conversely, quickly became Josh's favorite person. A fellow genius who grew up in a similarly sheltered environment, Josh saw himself at about the time he left school. He loves seeing Billy's brain in action and happily takes up chess, his memory compensating somewhat for lack of experience. It's difficult to play the same trick twice on someone who remembers it perfectly from the first time. Josh is happy to listen to Billy talk about history, which he appreciates a bit more now than he did at that age when everything but music seemed a waste of time. Josh is very curious about what Billy is going to do with his genius and wants to keep in touch.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 19, 2006)

Just wondering, when/if you introduce Sin, or before hand, you mind if I work up a few thoughts for Group D(or E depending on your preference, going with the 25 mentality, A-E, 5 / group) and the 'personalities' of them? Seeing the characters you put up gave me a few rough ideas.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2006)

What does it mean that we are immune to our group mates powers?  I can understand being immune to their non-physical attacks, and based on the descriptors, Makenzie is already immune to Lukas's drains/blasts because they are poisons.  But are we immubne to entirely physical powers?  I mean a strong person can punch someone and have them take damage, or pick up a car and fling it at someone and do damage, right?


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2006)

I assumed it meant that Josh couldn't use his TK to crush Leo into a concentrated mass the size of a quarter, but that using the TK to drop a safe on him would be ok. Good question, though. I don't think Sollir ever said.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> I assumed it meant that Josh couldn't use his TK to crush Leo into a concentrated mass the size of a quarter, but that using the TK to drop a safe on him would be ok. Good question, though. I don't think Sollir ever said.




How about his force-field?  Would Leo's fist pass right through it?  or Makenzie's healing not affect Lukas at all?


----------



## Samnell (Jun 20, 2006)

> How about his force-field? Would Leo's fist pass right through it? or Makenzie's healing not affect Lukas at all?




That's how I would see it, but I'm not Sollir. I think if one starts getting immunity to even indirect uses of powers then you get into a snowballing web of consequences and contingencies. If a plane is crash-landing with Leo on it and Josh catches the plane and sets it down, does Leo go flying through the floor and turn into a splatter on the pavement? If Josh throws a kobold at Leo and hits, does the kobold fly through Leo like a ghost? If we enjoy immunity to even indirect powers uses, then these seem like possible scenarios.

I could see some creepy story potential in our having some kind of engineered mental inability to use our powers with hostile intent against one another, but that would be different from a flat immunity.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> That's how I would see it, but I'm not Sollir. I think if one starts getting immunity to even indirect uses of powers then you get into a snowballing web of consequences and contingencies. If a plane is crash-landing with Leo on it and Josh catches the plane and sets it down, does Leo go flying through the floor and turn into a splatter on the pavement? If Josh throws a kobold at Leo and hits, does the kobold fly through Leo like a ghost? If we enjoy immunity to even indirect powers uses, then these seem like possible scenarios.
> 
> I could see some creepy story potential in our having some kind of engineered mental inability to use our powers with hostile intent against one another, but that would be different from a flat immunity.




I think it's safe to assume Sollir doesn't mean we're suddenly translucent to eachother.  

Wonder how that sort of thing would work out with Maleck's powers - are her groupmates all able to see through her darkness?  Can't have their shadows controlled?  o:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> I think it's safe to assume Sollir doesn't mean we're suddenly translucent to eachother.
> 
> Wonder how that sort of thing would work out with Maleck's powers - are her groupmates all able to see through her darkness?  Can't have their shadows controlled?  o:




I would hope that all it means is that players cannot directly harm each other with powers, they can do it indirectly, ie a super strong character punching, a telekinetically thrown car, etc.  I do think its a slippery slope.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would hope that all it means is that players cannot directly harm each other with powers, they can do it indirectly, ie a super strong character punching, a telekinetically thrown car, etc.  I do think its a slippery slope.




Maybe it's kind of like our characters all have a nullification field against the other four with a range of 'self' - so when a super strong guy hits us, he loses his superstrength and we take a blow at his normal strength - but if he threw a car at us, we'd be in trouble.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 20, 2006)

> Maybe it's kind of like our characters all have a nullification field against the other four with a range of 'self' - so when a super strong guy hits us, he loses his superstrength and we take a blow at his normal strength - but if he threw a car at us, we'd be in trouble.




That's probably the intent, but it's fun overthinking this.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> That's probably the intent, but it's fun overthinking this.




Probably.  Like I said, I wonder how it'd work for Maleck.  Does everyone in her group have Darkvision?  Are they immune to attacks from their own shadows?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

What a can of worms.  Believe me, I realized a lot of these questions upon creating the immunities.  This is what I was thinking:

Super-Aim ability gun shot/Telekinesis -> You can pick up a car and then fling at another person, at no point does your power affect the person directly.  Likewise, you can shoot them.

Super-Aim ability gun shot/Force field vs. Telekinetically thrown object -> Force field works (unless you manage to somehow get inbetween the forcefield and the person I suppose).

Super ability that charges the bullet of a gunshot -> bullet hurts, but not the energy.

Force field vs. Fist -> Force field is passed through like nothing.

Force field vs. super fist -> Force field is passed through like nothing, fist is at normal strength as your power 'refuses' to work, i.e. in Joe's case it returns to its normal density momentarily, in Libra's case, her ability to balance her weight/force fails.

Darkness -> Darkness affects the environment, not the person themselves, in that case it would be a Dazzle attack.  Thus, Darkness = okay, Dazzle = not.  Shadow blast, on the other hand, you're manipulating your opponent's shadow which is basically 'them' and in any ways, its more about energy being used directly so that wouldn't work.

Healing others in the group of 5 -> Not at this moment but see below.

I'm still deciding if a character can consciously drop their immunities, with practice.  I'm tempted to think so, but it wouldn't be an ability anyone in your groups have developed at the moment (thinking it would cost a single PP perhaps).

What do y'all think?  I think I covered most of the bases, but let me know if there's other examples needed.  Edit-Still unsure if a sort of super-aiming type ability should be allowed to work honestly.  I kind of like the messing with your brains idea, but I'm not sure if that's too much than what's needed.  'Course it might end up being much less of a hassle in the end lol.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

KentDArnold -> Sure, you can email me if you like (AndyTheCamWhore -at- gmail etc..).  I have about three more characters thought up (either for groups D or E), but that leaves 5 open at the moment.

Working on finishing those other chars atm.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Sollir, you can always use the brains-messing and just not tell us. Let us think it's a limit of the powers themselves and we could discover in-game that the Transcendence project put the brain-whammy on us. However, now that I've said this it would probably be a bit obvious. 

The scenario you describe for how the immunity works is what I think everyone figured you intended, so no problems there.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, the OOC talk on the limits of it is fine, I've got a perhaps obvious, maybe not so obvious reasoning behind the immunity which may be discovered in game, so there's some mystery left at least 

Group B is done, working on Group C now.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Ah, the OOC talk on the limits of it is fine, I've got a perhaps obvious, maybe not so obvious reasoning behind the immunity which may be discovered in game, so there's some mystery left at least
> 
> Group B is done, working on Group C now.




Group C represent.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Samnell (Jun 20, 2006)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Group C represent.




"Chlamydia!"
"Cancer!"
"Colonoscopy!"
"Coelocanth!"
"Caesar!"
"WE ARE THE C-TEAM!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems like a lot of work.  Makenzie wouldn't really care about how people react to her before she was able to heal her paralysis.  Before she gains her powers she is pretty depressed, and compliant with whatever people ask of her.  Mostly, she'd keep to herself and make sarcastic commentary.

Afterward however, she'd make a 180, being very active, and taking up the self-defense offer, not to get better, but as a way to get back to where she was physically speaking.  She is more outgoing and friendly after her workouts, and those workouts were pretty impressive.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

*Group C:*



> 1-Miss Maleck Blackwell, ?
> 2-Preston Rhodes, "Midas"
> 3-Kenny Moore, "Wrath"
> 4-Theresa Holdeman, "Vertigo"
> 5-Dr. Emerson Walden, "Pathfinder"




_Preston Rhodes_ (33) - Preston Rhodes is a businessman who has seen better days.  A formerly rotund man, Preston has lost a large amount of weight-and from the looks of the bags around his eyes the cause of this is stress.  Still, he attempts to keep his appearance as rich as possible, wearing expensive (if worn down) suits and the like.  Although only in his mid 30's, Preston has more than his fair share of grey hairs and constantly appears ill.  Apparently he was one of the founders of a major corporation, but in the last few years was betrayed by his partners and forced out of the company.  Since then he's tried several more business ventures in order to recoup what he had lost, but nothing ever panned out the way he wanted it to be.  He turned to drinking and blamed his former colleagues for sabotaging him into his demise.  It was an obvious choice for him to accept the offer Bastien & Angel made to him.

Despite more than his fair share of disillusionment with the world, Preston maintains a jovial sense of character, even if many times its only a front for the depression he's in.  Since the project didn't allow him to consume any alcohol due to how it might react with the treatments, he's had his fair share of angry outbursts, as well, although those for the most part went away when he gained his powers.  He treats everyone in the group well, although some of them might get the idea that he is looking at his niceties with them merely how a stock broker would his investments.

Preston/Midas' power is the ability to turn a non-living object into gold.  The effect isn't permanent by any means, and unlike the legendary figure whom Preston receives his codename from he doesn't have to directly touch an object, so much as be within close proximity of it, as well as having at least some sense of control over his abilities.  Furthermore, he can achieve some sense of control over gold objects, moving them within a short distance of himself.  He has an uncanny sense when metals approach him and can turn them into gold with ease, in time he imagines he'll be able to stop even bullets this way.  Although he says he doesn't have anything in particular planned after the three month hiatus from his old life, there is little doubt that in the future he will be paying his former partners a visit.


_Kenny Moore_ (19) - Kenny is a fairly handsome youth of average height and stature with short, spiked, dark brown hair and a tanned complexion.  He's also a highschool drop out and minimum-wage earner, while being a sort of ruffian on the side.  Although he often attempts to act tough, for the most part he's spineless and thus isn't the type to pick physical fights.  He is an expert at reading human emotions, although while he can read people he is often unable to empathize with them.  Having lived what he considers a dull and deprived life, Kenny secretly takes pleasure in the misery and woes of others.  Some days this is and isn't the case, and he's the tempermental sort, so depending on the day he might act differently.  He has no clue why he was chosen for the program, but has been excited to see what sort of power he would acquire.

During the three months, Kenny has developed a crush on Miss Maleck and has attempted to 'court' her in a sort of fashion, depending on how she reacted they might have had or still might be in a relationship.  One of his key traits, that of him being a control freak would come out during any type of friendship/relationship and might have put a strain on any bond they might have formed.  He has struck up a sort of 'friendship' with Preston, and while convincing, he mostly listens to the older man's woes for his own twisted enjoyment.  He wants little to do with the bookworm Theresa, though if Maleck spurned him he might have hit on her a few times, only to be turned down.  Likewise, he probably avoids Dr. Emerson Walden, at least so long as the doc was dispensing advice from his moral highground.

Kenny/Wrath's power is the ability to affect other living creatures by meeting their gaze, increasing and even directing their aggression and hatred.  He has gained a great amount of precision with this ability, and views the rage he implants in others as if each of them were a painting or other work of great art.  He is also able to affect his own body chemistry to a point where he can achieve superhuman levels of ability within his own rages, although he seldom uses this ability due to a loss of control he experiences while in that state.  He has gotten in trouble at least twice with the institution for his outbursts, with guards having to be called in both times to restrain him til his outburst wore off.  Now that the three months are up, he will be very happy to see the world.


_Theresa Holdeman_ (23) - Theresa considers herself a writer, first and foremost.  She writes a little bit of everything, romance, fantasy, sci-fi, you name it, so long as it was fictional.  A fairly tall, thin woman with long blonde hair, her physical shape is very vertical, although she's not tall enough to be imposing to most men.  Before the program, she lived as a journalist for a few months before realizing she was unsatisfied with that job and took on work as an editor.  While she has written and published two moderately successful books in her late highschool and early college years, for the last two years her well of creativity has hit a dry spot.  Part of the reason she joined the program was a hope that phenomena made real would inspire her again.

Theresa is a tough woman who knows what she wants and is picky about almost everything.  She is somewhat naive and ill-suited for reality, constantly struggling with normalcy.  Miss Maleck's colorful personality she'd find most interesting, and although a shy person, Theresa would have made an effort to cultivate the other woman's friendship.  She was curious about Preston at first, but after a few rounds of the older man talking about all his grisly woes she couldn't stand being around him and avoided him for the most part.  Likewise, Kenny's abrasive personality confounded her and she rebuffed the youth for what she called his immaturity.  As a professor and intellectual she respects Dr. Emerson Walden and is generally interested in what he has to say.  She doesn't always comprehend what he talks about, as she's book smart though lacking in actual worldly experience.

Thankfully for her, Theresa doesn't necessarily have to live in reality if she doesn't want to.  During the treatment, she learned she could bend light and create sound as well as manipulate all the senses, creating a vivid illusion.  To Theresa it felt as if all her creativity had flowed back into her at once, magnified several times over, and for nearly two weeks she was ecstatic.  A secondary effect of some of her more focused illusions is that it can be very disorienting, physically and/or mentally, depending on how exactly she uses it.  After the program is over, she's not quite sure what she wants to do, although she certainly intends to better hone her abilities.  As of right now, she has to concentrate to maintain them and she hopes that with practice they'll be longer lasting.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

Done *sweat drop*

Lets attempt to start the game Wednesday night?  I might have a few more questions to ask about your characters, but those can wait for the moment.  (Off of the top of my head though I'd appreciate it if you could edit their ages in under the player's note portion of your Rogue's Gallery entries.  I have a rough idea of how old everyone is but I'm not completely sure)

Edit-I forget I have 3 more, though thankfully shorter snippets to write for Angel, Bastien, and the third mutant that stayed there.  Will do this tomorrow if I can.  Also, for easier reading I'll soon post all the NPC writeups in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 20, 2006)

Stuff, regarding Maleck and Team C:

Mal would've been pretty introverted when she first showed up; I can picture her spending all of her free time in her room with the lights out and headphones on.  Eventually, as her powers began to manifest, she'd become a little more social, although if possible she'd spend a lot of her active time at night, after lights out (assuming they'd let her; even if they wouldn't, if it's dark, she could just poof around.)

I figure Maleck would easily learn to enjoy Theresa's company, as she's got a sort of admiration for the artistically inclined, and was probably a little off-put by the others in her group.  Maleck would probably get a kick out of illusions after those manifested.

Mal's probably never spent a lot of time with Midas, since she finds the older guy a little off-putting.  They're probably on friendly terms, but after witnessing one or two of his outbursts, Maleck probably won't spend much time at all near him.

Maleck wouldn't be the sort to go for dating a guy in an environment as closed as the one they're in, but she wouldn't mind extending her hand in friendship with Kenny - at least, not to begin with.  Once she saw his more controlling side, she'd be done with him; whenever he'd approach her after that, she'd just give him the cold shoulder.  She wouldn't be very concerned with the 'loss', since she can tell there's something just not quite right with the guy.

Maleck probably wouldn't be on poor terms with mr Walden, per se, although he's a lot older than her and she just doesn't know how to relate to 'adults' - she still doesn't see herself as one, and people Walden's age are still Misters and Misses to her.

Also editted it into the rogue's gallery: Maleck is 19.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe’s reactions to fellow group B members:

Josh – There’s something about Josh that makes Joe uneasy.  It probably has something to do with his drive and focus more than anything else.  Joe treats him politely but doesn’t go out of his way to try to forge any close personal bonds.

Leo – Along similar lines with Josh, Joe is a little put off by Leo’s intense focus and competitive drive.  Joe also has never had much interest in fighting or martial arts, so there is little common ground initially.  After Leo starts to latch on to Joe following his power manifestation, Joe will reluctantly begin to accept his company.  Joe will probably spend a good bit of this time in sparring practice (which would help explain how his attack/defense modifiers are better than +0/+0).

Will – Joe probably finds Will to be the most easy to get along with of the bunch, though even that is a little bit of a stretch.  Having been a History major in college, Joe would likely find a common bond with Will in their mutual interest in historic battles.  Joe won’t take it personally if Will has a much greater knowledge of history and is more insightful…history was just something Joe liked, not something he was particularly gifted with.

(Note – Sollir’s description of Will’s reaction to Joe may be a bit off…given this mutual interest in History.  Also, Joe is really not an athletically inclined person, in spite of having played a little bit of sports in high school (poorly).  Will might incorrectly assume this, though, if Joe is coerced by Leo into spending a lot of time in sparring practice.)

Miranda – Joe isn’t quite sure how to best deal with her psychological problems, but he’ll do his best to be polite and befriend her, not holding her bad days against her.  On the other hand, he’ll be cautious about becoming too close to her, out of fear that he could become a focus of obsession for her.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2006)

Lukas' intial disposition towards the Carmichaels would be a positive one, as he'd relish the intellectual debates to keep his mind occupied during the three months. His degree covers a variety of topics so he'd have no shortage of information during the debates. However there probably would have been a time during the three months when he saw the occult having bearing on one of the debates, and when his opinion was dismissed as silliness he'd interpret that as an attack on eight years of research. He'd challenge the Carmichaels to debate their skepticism of his specialty but regardless of the outcome he wouldn't look at them quite the same way after that.

Throughout the three months at the facility Lukas would find talking with Felicia an interesting distraction. While Felicia wouldn't discuss her history much, Lukas would try to get her to tell him her plans for the future once she's done with the facility, and as she has a taste for stories Lukas would probably share with her some of the abundance of myths and wives' tales he had accumulated throughout his thus far brief academic career. 

Makenzie's initial sarcasm would appeal to Lukas' sense of humour, and he would make an effort to discover Makenzie's intellectual side, if one existed to be found. While he would be impressed by her recovery he'd be at odds trying to find something in common with the travelling performer that they could talk about. Lukas would probably start spending more time around Felicia and Makenzie after falling out with the Carmichaels.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2006)

Makenzie really doesn't have an intellectual side to find.  If your familiar with the show Naruto, Sasuke and Naruto or opposite sides of the same coin.  Sasuke is intense, perpetually brooding, and pretty intelligent, but all of him is focused on getting revenge for his family's murder.  Naruto on the other hand is a complete 180 from that, completely outgoing, he performs and acts out to get people's attention, he is all about having fun on the way to his goal.

Makenzie used to be Naruto before she was paralyzed.  Afterwards she was Sasuke, completely intent on getting better and getting revenge.  For the first week or so after healing herself, she was Naruto again with all the hyperactive attention grabbing that you could expect.  After that week she slowly turned back towards the brooding, intense version of herself that she was before being healed, with occasional bursts of enthusiasm and attention seeking though that has trickled off the closer they are to getting out.  Right now she is very focused on getting even with Fat Tony and his crew.  She spends almost 10 hours a day working out and practicing with her throwing disks.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 20, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> KentDArnold -> Sure, you can email me if you like (AndyTheCamWhore -at- gmail etc..).  I have about three more characters thought up (either for groups D or E), but that leaves 5 open at the moment.
> 
> Working on finishing those other chars atm.




Came up with four ideas, just letting you know the REAL basics here, IE core concept, nothing else. Emailed the details to you as per your request.

Faith, the resident anti-psychic/empath (not a telepath, more emotion control)

Wyld, the resident animal manifester (animal mimicry)

Elf, the resident druid (immunities to natural environmental effects, speak/control animals, more to be developed later)

John, the resident spook(almost constant invisibility, except to technological devices, is an effort for him to be 'noticed', a glory hound)


----------



## Samnell (Jun 23, 2006)

Sollir?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 23, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Sollir?



Poke him with a pole!


----------



## Samnell (Jun 23, 2006)

> Poke him with a pole!




I don't poke guys with poles before the first IC-post. Makes them think you're easy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2006)

Meh, sorry for not updating this with my progress.  Working on that big first post still.  Sorry guys, I'll have something this afternoon put up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2006)

Or rather, late tonight


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 24, 2006)

I didn't have the creative power to finish all six, so I decided to just begin and break up the beginning by the groups.  More coming tomorrow, but until then, Shalimar/Festy_Dog, you two are up!

IC Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2907331#post2907331


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 26, 2006)

Pardon the slow start.  Tomorrow will be one of the final games with my RL D&D campaign group, I recently got done playing with them tongiht (I guess last night) and have been preparing a lot for the next game.  They're all level 20 so prepping encounters has taken so much work, I'm glad the campaign is ending soon although I'm sure I'll be very nostalgic about it all when its over.

I'll try to respond to everyone who posts tomorrow night, and then Group C will get its start probably Tuesday morning.

Edit-Rybaer, Billy/Will would probably react to you as a 'jock' initially, but upon learning more about your character's background in history, would react much more favorably towards you.  He'd still act more uncomfortable around you than Josh, but would definately consider you a fellow intellectually-inclined friend.  You'd notice though, after him acquiring his powers, he became less engrossed with history itself and more interested in its effect on modern society.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 26, 2006)

Samnell -> Pardon I didn't make this clear.  None of you know any of the other participants in the experiment beyond your group of 5, so Josh wouldn't know about Clausewitz.  For the IC post I'll pretend you said a different name that basically means the same thing, but I'd appreciate it if you edit it later 

That said, with the experiments/daily living, feel free to take liberties everyone  I'll reel you back a little if it doesn't fit at all.

In about an hour I get to run a few hundred demons, 3 Hellfire Dragons, a half-dozen inevitables, about 4 high level spellcasters, 4 mid level spellcasters, and some misc. creatures (Storm giant fighters, etc..), wish me luck


----------



## Samnell (Jun 26, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Samnell -> Pardon I didn't make this clear.  None of you know any of the other participants in the experiment beyond your group of 5, so Josh wouldn't know about Clausewitz.  For the IC post I'll pretend you said a different name that basically means the same thing, but I'd appreciate it if you edit it later




I would, but I meant the dead German Carl von Clausewitz. Josh was referencing a historical figure who died in 1831, not the PC. 

http://www.clausewitz.com/CWZHOME/CWZBASE.htm That guy. I assumed he came up in one of Billy's musings about military history.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahh okay, quite ironic, then   That works, thanks for the reference.  I'm fairly well read but not terribly so, if you make any more references like that I'd appreciate a link in the OOC thread.  More than happy to study up if you point me in the right direction.

Gaming is starting early so I'll respond to Lukas/MaKenzie/whoever else posts later tonight.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 26, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Ahh okay, quite ironic, then   That works, thanks for the reference.  I'm fairly well read but not terribly so, if you make any more references like that I'd appreciate a link in the OOC thread.  More than happy to study up if you point me in the right direction.




Not a problem, Sollir. From my latest post, the War Poets were a group of young poets who wrote during World War One. In Josh's Anglophile idom, they're chiefly British with a few Canadians in the mix. Of the three major British poets involved, only one of them survived the war. Wilfred Owens was one of those who died.

http://www.fordham.edu/HALSALL/MOD/1914warpoets.html This lists a few that I don't recall, but then I haven't given these guys a look since high school. 

The Sandhurst in Josh's musings is the Royal Military Academy at Sandhurst, sort of the British West Point. They have a website: http://www.sandhurst.mod.uk/.

I don't know how much you need to study up here. I'm really using the references to dress up Josh's general Britishness. He's spent most of his life in the UK and generally lives there now. He's American by citizenship, but doesn't feel much in the way of loyalty. Aside some touring, he hasn't lived on this side of the Atlantic in about twenty years. It's also a way for me to vent the sorts of associations that come to mind when playing Mark, but which Mark would never make.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2006)

Popping in to say hello.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Popping in to say hello.




Hello.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2006)

Off for the holiday, Sollir?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 2, 2006)

Update coming shortly.

You guys have put in too much work for me to abandon this, sorry for the long wait.  Every time I take the time to sit down and post I think about having to update the story six times and it kind of intimidates me to be honest.  So this is the plan, what I'm going to aim for is to alternate, and update three characters a day until I get the swing of things, so hopefully by the second issue I can update everyone constantly.  Of course, the beginning of issues typically call for larger posts, so I'll switch back to alternating on those days.  Today, I will aim to get every character's post done, however.  Does this sound workable?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2006)

It sounds good to me, you know your schedule and what you can handle, so do what works for you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 2, 2006)

ByteRynn, I'm having a bit of a hard time imagining a place where your character could start off in the story.  Whenever you have the time, could you look at the NPCs in your group (page 7) and respond with what kind of relationships Dr. Walden would have formed, if any, with his fellow transcendents?  It would help me a lot.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ByteRynn (Jul 2, 2006)

1-Miss Maleck Blackwell, ?
2-Preston Rhodes, "Midas"
3-Kenny Moore, "Wrath"
4-Theresa Holdeman, "Vertigo"
5-Dr. Emerson Walden, "Pathfinder"

Miss Malek Blackwell:  Dr. Walden thinks her unique personality and sense of style betrays a very promising start on her path to an individual life.  While he knows that she, along with most of the other participants in this experiment, has lost a certain amount of their direction in life, of the young people he has spent time with, he sees her as the most promising.  She isn't ever rude, and he appreciates the politeness, but he has a hard time relating to her, as she very obviously sees their age differences as something of a gulf between them.

Preston Rhodes:  Preston worries Emerson.  He sees Rhodes as a man who lets the activities of others and material wealth drive his actions, rather than a desire for walking his own path.  Dr. Walden has frequently tried to encourage Preston in life, and help him get past his bitterness, but with very little success.  The two both occasionally mourned the lack of alcohol in the facility, Dr. Walden missing a good Scotch almost as badly as Rhodes missing his alcohol of choice.  They made a deal to go out and toast their freedom as soon as they got out of this joint.

Kenny Moore:  Kenny is also a fairly promising young man in Dr. Walden's opinion, though a promising young man who has little use for school, books, learning.  Emerson is at a complete loss at how to relate to this young man, though he feels somewhat protective of him, as in his youth he had a number of friends who every bit as rebellious and angry at the world as Kenny.  Dr. Walden has tried to be accepting and understanding, but occasionally thinks that Kenny is being abrasive juts to see what he can get away with.

Theresa Holdeman:  Dr. Emerson Walden has certainly spent the majority of his time in the facility speaking with Theresa, enjoying things she's written, and has developed something of a friendship with her.  While he finds most of her literature lacking an important lesson, he appreciates the aesthetics of the things she writes.  Sometimes she has struck him as a bit less than independant, constantly defining herself and her writing by other authors and comparing herself to the people aorund her.  Dr. Walden has attempted to build Theresa up through compliments and encouragement, and by finding so many good things about her, has developed something of a crush on her.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 3, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Update coming shortly.
> 
> You guys have put in too much work for me to abandon this, sorry for the long wait.  Every time I take the time to sit down and post I think about having to update the story six times and it kind of intimidates me to be honest.  So this is the plan, what I'm going to aim for is to alternate, and update three characters a day until I get the swing of things, so hopefully by the second issue I can update everyone constantly.  Of course, the beginning of issues typically call for larger posts, so I'll switch back to alternating on those days.  Today, I will aim to get every character's post done, however.  Does this sound workable?





Works for me.  And to do my part to make it even easier on you, I'll be traveling for about 3 of the next 6 weeks, during which I'll be unable to post at all.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the notice Rybaer.  I honestly think updating will become easier as time goes on and I become more used to the characters.  Hopefully things will go more smoothly from now on, sorry again for the delay everyone


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a busy day ahead of me, sorry guys, update for everyone pending late tonight.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like I didn't miss much in the last few days while I was out of town.

Just wanted to let you know that I'll be on vacation for the next week and a half.  After that, I'll be able to post for a week before I head out of town again for another week.  By mid-August, my schedule will clear up considerably.  Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 25, 2006)

Any chance we'll be seeing this game make a comeback?  I was really looking forward to seeing where it went.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2006)

*shuffles feet*  Sorry guys I got in over my head time-commitment-wise IRL and it just kind of exploded on me.  I should've given more notice but I instead just took a break from it all.  I'm settling down with the school groove and cleared up one of my major extra-curriculars (music-stuff) and will be able to start running a game again in about 2-3 weeks.  Whoever was in this game before, are you still interested?  No pressure if the feeling has passed, but I'm willing to continue this game (with renewed force_if y'all are.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Does this mean the standby's are still on the line up.. or am I still on the 'yoinked for GMs use as NPC-idea board?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2006)

Stand-by's are if we're missin a few folks.  If a substantial amount (2/3 or 3/4) of the original players can't make it though I might just want to do a restart of some sort.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 9, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Stand-by's are if we're missin a few folks.  If a substantial amount (2/3 or 3/4) of the original players can't make it though I might just want to do a restart of some sort.





No worries.. I'm used to being second fiddle


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm still around and ready to start back up.  Okay with a reset, too, if it comes to that.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm willing to try again.


----------



## ByteRynn (Oct 10, 2006)

I just noticed this thread!  I am still around and still ready to go.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 10, 2006)

Pardon, I was short on time earlier so I couldn't type very much.  Kain, Rybaer, Shalimar, ByteRynn, good to see you guys!  I can't really start this game up for about another week so I'm going to wait around to see if anyone else shows up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 13, 2006)

So far we've got Shalimar's MaKenzie Wolf, Rybaer's Joseph Vaughn, ByteRynn's Dr. Emerson Walden and Kain's Kyle Graham.

Hoping for response from Samnell, Festy, and RobotRobotI.  I have my last mid-term tomorrow and if I don't get response after then I'll look up the e-mails of these folks and hopefully get a yay or a nay.  I really enjoy all the characters in this game so I hope we get everyone back...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2006)

Would this also mean Charlotte might make a comeback in GL?  (HH was too shy to post the question himself  )


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2006)

You did not just accuse me of being shy. I just didn't want to pollute Sollir's thread with our quarrelsome presence. 

Too late. 

Seriously, we were all wondering where you got to and if you were coming back a few days ago.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to send some emails out today, hopefully I'll get a response


----------



## RobotRobotI (Oct 14, 2006)

Yo. 

I'm here!  Glad to see this is coming back.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2006)

You know, I managed to subscribe only to the Rogues Gallery thread for this game. I have no idea how that worked out, since usually I forget the gallery and do the others. Good thing Sollir sent email.

Restarting in a week or so? Let me take some time and try to get back into Josh over this weekend.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 15, 2006)

where is the main thread/RG.. think I deleted them after I lost the orginal line up


----------



## RobotRobotI (Oct 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> where is the main thread/RG.. think I deleted them after I lost the orginal line up



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=166498
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165436


----------



## Samnell (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok. I'm game.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome, guys, pretty awesome.  Here's hoping that Festy comes back too, I didn't have his email but left a message at a chatroom he usually visits.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm here, although I have to admit it's very hard getting onto enworld regularly. These days I'm using a proxy server to access it. 

Nonetheless I'm all for picking up where we left off.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 18, 2006)

T-3 days til we resume   I do recall a previous discussion about moving this game to another board, if everyone is willing (and it makes it easier for Festy to find access) I could see this being a potential option.  Opinions/suggestions of a place to go?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 22, 2006)

Pardon, I've been internet deprived for the last two days as my cable provider went down.  Getting off to a right nice start (sarcasm).  Anyhow, should we continue this game here or would an alternate board work, opinions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm happy to remain here, it isn't _too_ inconveniant getting to ENworld, just takes more effort than it did before.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm fine with remaining here, Enworld has been very reliable lately.  I wouldn't really know where to move to.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 22, 2006)

EN World sounds fine and dandy then   With luck, some posts going up tonight.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Oct 23, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> EN World sounds fine and dandy then   With luck, some posts going up tonight.



<3

Awesome.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2006)

How is it going Sollir?  Its cool if your too busy to run the game, RL can be very hectic.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey hey, I'm around still, I really want to get this started with a post for everyone and I have still yet to resolve how to restart in particular two character's threads.  Stick around, hopefully once that first update is out of the way we can get the ball running smoothly.  I'm hoping to get it up to the point where I can update everyone's characters 2-3 times per week, and then moving hopefully a bit faster once I get a grip on the world/NPCs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2006)

Then there are those of us who didn't have a shot the first time. What do we do?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm quessing I didn't make the cut again huh


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 4, 2006)

Kain, sorry for taking a while to respond I just wanted to get the IC posting out of the way first.  Originally for the backups I said after I get the game running a bit more smoothly I can introduce the two backups, but its hard enough running six characters right now I can't add two more just yet.  If we do get this game running up where I'm comfortable enough to add on new ones I'll add in yours, but I'd need to get some momentum for that first.

As to the IC posts, I'll do my best to respond to them as soon as they can.  I'm trying to collect all the scene's movement soon to a point where they have a chance to overlap a little.  For this reason I won't update MaKenzie's and Lukas' scene just yet, but they'll get something with the next batch of posts .


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Kain, sorry for taking a while to respond I just wanted to get the IC posting out of the way first.  Originally for the backups I said after I get the game running a bit more smoothly I can introduce the two backups, but its hard enough running six characters right now I can't add two more just yet.  If we do get this game running up where I'm comfortable enough to add on new ones I'll add in yours, but I'd need to get some momentum for that first.
> 
> As to the IC posts, I'll do my best to respond to them as soon as they can.  I'm trying to collect all the scene's movement soon to a point where they have a chance to overlap a little.  For this reason I won't update MaKenzie's and Lukas' scene just yet, but they'll get something with the next batch of posts .





okay.. gimme a ooc post when you get to the backups.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2006)

Is everyone else coming back?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 5, 2006)

It was a week ago (sorry about the delay again btw but I didn't want to rush everything) but everyone so far is accounted for.  We'll see how this goes *crosses fingers*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool beans!  Good to see the game back on.  I've already posted.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 9, 2006)

Bumpity bump, I'll make an update tomorrow for everyone who's posted + Festy/Shal


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

So, I'm quessing the game is stalled again.


----------

